# ابو قرقاص على صفيح ساخن



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2016)

*الاسباب الحقيقيه للفتنه الطائفيه بعد الاعتداء علي الاقباط و حرق  منازلهم و تجريد والدة الشاب القبطي 70 سنه من ملابسها و السير بها في  القريه عاريه *


[YOUTUBE]-4vmB-sRHFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

مطرانية المنيا 300 شخص جردوا مسيحية من ملابسها وشهروا بها في عرض الشارع







أصدر الأنبا مكاريوس، مطران الأقباط الأرثوذكس، بالمنيا وأبو قرقاص، بيانًا منذ قليل جاء نصه:
"بدأت الأحداث المؤسفة في قرية "الكرم" والتي تبعد مسافة أربعة كيلومترات من مدينة الفكرية، مركز أبوقرقاص، بعد شائعة علاقة بين مسيحي ومسلمة، وقد تعرض المسيحي ويدعى أشرف عبده عطية، للتهديد، مما دفعه لترك القرية، بينما قام والد ووالدة المذكور يوم الخميس 19 مايو بعمل محضر بمركز شرطة أبوقرقاص، يبلغان فيه بتلقيهما تهديدات، وبأنه من المتوقع أن تنفذ تلك التهديدات في اليوم التالي، وبالفعل فإن مجموعة يقدر عددها بثلاثمائة شخص، خرجوا في الثامنة من مساء اليوم التالي الجمعة ظ¢ظ  مايو ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ يحملون أسلحة متنوعة فتعدوا على سبعة من منازل الأقباط، حيث قاموا بسلبها وتحطيم محتوياتها وإضرام النار في بعضها، حيث تقدر الخسائر مبدئيا بحوالي 350 ألف جنيه".
كما قام المتعدين بتجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة من ثيابها، هاتفين ومشهرين بها أمام الحشد الكبير بالشارع، وقد وصلت قوات الأمن إلى هناك في العاشرة من مساء نفس اليوم، وقامت بالقبض على ستة أشخاص، وتباشر الآن التحقيق معهم، ونحن نثق أن *مثل هذه السلوكيات لا يقبلها أي شخص شريف*، كما نثق بأن أجهزة الدولة لن تقف منها موقف المتفرج، ونحن إذ نشكر مقدمًا أجهزة الأمن، نثق بأنها لن تألو جهدا في القبض على جميع المتورطين ومحاسبتهم".​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

*وقائع ما حدث في كرم ابو عمير*
*شيخ الازهر في الفاتيكان يتكلم عن السماحة*
*بابا الكنيسة في النمسا يتكلم عن العدالة*
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*وفي كرم ابو عمير كلام اخر ..*
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*هي قرية بابوقرقاص المنيا ..طلعت فيها شائعة ان قبطيا علي علاقة بمسلمة ..شائعة ولم تتعدي ذلك*​​
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*ولكن كانت كافية ليحترق اقباط القرية بنيران العقاب الجماعي ...*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*حمل مسلمي القرية اسلحة الية ومولوتوف وبدأت الغزوة علي بيوت الاقباط ومحلاتهم ..نهب وسرقة ثم حرق ..*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*اما المشتبه به القبطي فقد فر ببناته الاربعة الي خارج القرية فقد وصلته تهديدات بخطف البنات ..وكان بيته اول بيت تم سرقته ثم حرقه ...*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*الافظع هو ما حدث لوالدته ..السيدة الكبيرة سنا ..فقد قام المتطرفون بتقطيع ملابسها وتجريدها منها وحاولوا جرها للشارع ..لم يراعوا انها سيدة ولم يراعوا لا دين ولا جيرة ولا اخلاق ولا رباية ..*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*وعندما يتجرد البني ادم من اخلاقه ويتحول لارهابي لن يردعه سوي الامن ..والامن في المنيا يصل ..ولكن متأخرا بعد ان تخرب مالطة ..*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*متي يتحرك الامن ليمنع الفتنة قبيل وقوعها !*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*هل يقبل احد ان يتم تجريد سيدة عمرها تخطي الخامسة والستين من ملابسها واهانتها واهانة اهلها بهذا الشكل ...*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*ولماذا العقاب الجماعي ..واستحلال حرمات البيوت ..والامر لا يخرج عن كونه شائعة ليس اكثر ..وان اخطأ واحد فليتم عقابه بعيدا عن دينه واصله وفصله ... 
اين الدولة !*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2016)

*صدر من مطرانية المنيا وأبو قرقاص، بيانا رسميا، حول الفتنة  الطائفية بقرية الكرم، التي تبعد مسافة أربعة كيلومترات من مدينة الفكرية،  مركز أبوقرقاص، كشف خلالها عن تعرية سيدة مسنة قبطية في القرية.
  وقال الأنبا مكاريوس، في البيان، إن الأحداث المؤسفة بقرية الكرم  بالمنيا بدأت، بعد شائعة علاقة بين مسيحي ومسلمة، وقد تعرض المسيحي ويدعى  أشرف عبده عطية للتهديد ما دفعه لترك القرية، بينما قام والد ووالدة  المذكور يوم الخميس الماضي بعمل محضر بمركز شرطة أبوقرقاص، يبلغان فيه  بتلقيهما تهديدات، وبأنه من المتوقع أن تنفذ تلك التهديدات في اليوم  التالي، وبالفعل فإن مجموعة يقدر عددها بثلاثمائة شخص، خرجوا في الثامنة من  مساء اليوم التالي الجمعة، يحملون أسلحة متنوعة وتعدوا على سبعة من منازل  الأقباط، حيث قاموا بسلبها وتحطيم محتوياتها وإضرام النار في بعضها، "حيث  تقدر الخسائر مبدئيا بحوالي ثلاثمائة وخمسين ألفاً من الجنيهات".
  وأضاف الأنبا مكاريوس، أن المتعدين قاموا بتجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة من  ثيابها هاتفين ومشهرين بها أمام الحشد الكبير بالشارع، وقد وصلت قوات الأمن  إلى هناك في العاشرة من مساء نفس اليوم، وقامت بالقبض على ستة أشخاص حيث  تباشر الآن التحقيق معهم.
  شاهد البيان 
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2016)

قمة الهمجيه والتخلف
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2016)

*



			وأضاف الأنبا مكاريوس، أن المتعدين قاموا بتجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة من ثيابها هاتفين ومشهرين بها أمام الحشد الكبير بالشارع، وقد وصلت قوات الأمن إلى هناك في العاشرة من مساء نفس اليوم، وقامت بالقبض على ستة أشخاص حيث تباشر الآن التحقيق معهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ألم يوجد شخص واحد فيهم فقط سترها بقميصه أو عمامته أو أي قماش؟
هل ثقافة الكره موجودة في تلك القرية لتلك الدرجة؟ هل جميعهم همج ومتخلفين ولا إيه بالضبط؟؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*إشعال النيران في منازل أقباط الكرم في أبوقرقاص*

[YOUTUBE]jXwX6Dx7Zcc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*أقباط مصر - من حق سيدة المنيا التي عروها في الشوارع أن يعتذر لها السيسي






أكد فادي يوسف، مؤسس ائتلاف أقباط مصر، أن السيدة القبطية المسنة التي تمت تعريتها في أبو قرقاص، لا تقل عن سيدة التحرير التي اعتذر منها الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي بنفسه.    وقال يوسف، في تصريحات لـ الأقباط متحدون، إن "سيدة ابوقرقاص التي تعرت في الشارع لا تقل عن سيدة التحرير التي تم تعريتها وذهب إليها السيسي بالمستشفى واعتذر لها نيابة عن كل المصريين".    وأضاف: "حق هذه السيدة أن يعتذر لها السيسي أيضا باسم كل المصريين عن تعريتها في وطنها ووسط أهلها من بعض الرعاع".    كان متطرفون قد اعتدوا على أقباط قرية الكرم، وقاموا بتعرية سيدة مسنة وجالوا بها في الشوارع، بعد نشر شائعة عن علاقة بين شاب مسيحي وفتاة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*تعليق قوى وخطير من فاطمه ناعوت تعليقا على تجريد سيدة مسيحيه مسنة من ملابسها وزفها فى الشارع هل ترون رجلا في هذه الصورة؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*طارق حجي يدعوا الدولة لاتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة في حادثة المنيا






أبرزت صحيفة "فيتو" تصريحات الدكتور طارق حجي، والتي قال فيها إن مصر تشهد انتكاسات حقيقية في مواجهة الدولة المدنية، مشيرا إلى أن أن الوصول للدولة المدنية يجبرنا على خوض معارك شديدة ويحتاج إلى إرادة قوية. 
 ودعا "حجي" في حوار له مع الإعلامي مصطفى شردى، مقدم برنامج "يوم بيوم"، المذاع على فضائية "النهار اليوم"، الدولة المصرية إلى اتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة في حادثة المنيا، والتي تم فيها تعرية سيدة قبطية مسنة.    وأكد "حجي" على أن عدم السماح للأقباط بالالتحاق بكليات جامعة الأزهر بسبب دينهم يدمر الدولة المدنية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*أول تعليق من محافظ المنيا عن تجريد سيدة أبوقرقاص من ملابسها






قال اللواء طارق نصر، محافظ المنيا، إن شائعة بوجود علاقة بين سيدة مسلمة ومسيحى السبب فى أزمة مدينة أبو قرقاص بالمنيا، وأى حديث حول الشرف بالصعيد الأطرف تكون ملتهبة، كما أن الإخوان تسعى لعمل كبائر من الصغائر. وأضاف نصر، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى أحمد موسى عبر برنامجه على مسئوليتى، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، أن بعض الشباب غير الواعى ألقى كرتين مشتعلتين على مسيحيين، نافيًا الاعتداء على سيدة مسيحية وتجريدها من ملابسها، ولكن عند اشتعال منزل هناك سيدات ركضن بملابس النوم، وأن الأمن متواجد 24 ساعة والخلاف فى طريقه للحل.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TDfPBDadnYI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

*  مصر اتعرت  ..هاشتاج رداً على حادثة تجريد سيدة من ملابسها بقرية  الكرم *

    منذ 21 دقيقه May 25, 2016, 11:18 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* دشن عدد من الأقباط مستخدمي موقع التواصل الإجتماعي “فيسبوك” هاشتاج “مصر  اتعرت “وذلك رداً على حادثة تجريد سيدة مسنة من ملابسها بقرية “الكرم” في  محافظة المنيا.     وانتشر هاشتاج “مصر اتعرت ” على الفيسبوك من خلال العشرات من التدوينات  تعليقاً على الحادثة.     وتباينت التعليقات حول الحادثة من بينها “فينك يا حكومة وفينك يا دولة  ..مصر اتعرت” و “يحدث فى الدولة العميقة رعاع يجردون سيدة ” 65â€³ عاماً من  ملابسها والتشهير بها أمام العامة وسط صمت حكومى أمنى ..صمت الدولة العمقية  دولة القانون هو أكبر تحفيز لتكرار مثل هذه الحوادث ” كما علق بعض النشطاء  على فيسبوك بهاشتاج أخر بعنوان “انقذ مسيحي المنيا يا سيسي ..مصرية مسنة  عراها التعصب “.  يذكر أن بعض المتطرفين بقرية الكرم بالمنيا قاموا بحرق عدد من منازل  الأقباط وتجريد سيدة مسنة من ملابسها بعد انتشار إشاعة تشير لعلاقة عاطفية  بين شاب مسيحي وسيدة مسلمة بالقرية . 
هذا الخبر منقول من : وطنى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

* محامي سيدة أبوقرقاص  واقعة تعرية السيدة مفجعة وننتظر العدالة*

    منذ 18 دقيقه May 25, 2016, 11:21 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قال هاني مجدي محامي السيده سعاد ” ان واقعة تعرية السيدة كانت مفجعه  للجميع ولا يمكن ان يتخيل احد ان يصل هذا الامر بناس داخل قرية بالصعيد  لنزع ملابس سيده مسنة”،   واشار انه قام بكتابة شكوى وتحرير محضر بقسم شرطة  ابوقرقاص استعدادا لعرضها على النيابة وطلب ضبط واحضار من قام بهذه  الجريمة المفتعلة واشار ان النيابة لم تطلب ضبط واحضار   واضاف مجدى انهم  فى انتظار التحقيق وضبط واحضار كافة المتهمين وتطبيق القانون وتحقيق  العدالة دون اللجوء لجلسات عرفية تهدر القانون.

هذا الخبر منقول من : وطنى*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*غضب فى الأوساط المسيحية بعد حرق منازل أقباط وتجريد مسنة من ملابسها

أثارت واقعة الفتنة الطائفية التى حدثت فى قرية الكرم بالمنيا، العديد من ردود الفعل الغاضبة، بعدما جرد شباب القرية سيدة مسنة من ملابسها قيل إن نجلها ارتبط بعلاقة عاطفية مع فتاة مسلمة.

وفى أول رد فعل له على الواقعة، أكد الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص صحة الواقعة، مشيرًا إلى أن الأحداث بدأت فى قرية "الكرم"، والتى تبعد مسافة أربعة كيلومترات من مدينة الفكرية، مركز أبوقرقاص، بعد شائعة علاقة بين مسيحى ومسلمة، وقد تعرض المسيحى ويدعى أشرف عبده عطية للتهديد، مما دفعه لترك القرية.

وأضاف بيان الأسقف: بينما قام والد ووالدة المذكور يوم الخميس 19 مايو بعمل محضر بمركز شرطة أبوقرقاص، يبلغان فيه بتلقيهما تهديدات، ومن المتوقع أن تنفذ تلك التهديدات فى اليوم التالى.
وتابع: وبالفعل فإن مجموعة يقدر عددها بثلاثمائة شخص، خرجوا فى الثامنة من مساء اليوم التالى الجمعة 20 مايو 2016 يحملون أسلحة متنوعة فتعدوا على سبعة من منازل الأقباط، حيث قاموا بسلبها وتحطيم محتوياتها وإضرام النار فى بعضها (حيث تقدر الخسائر مبدئيًا بحوالى ثلاثمائة وخمسين ألفاً من الجنيهات).
واستكمل: كما قام المتعدون بتجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة من ثيابها هاتفين ومشهرين بها أمام الحشد الكبير بالشارع، وقد وصلت قوات الأمن إلى هناك فى العاشرة من مساء اليوم نفسه، وألقت القبض على ستة أشخاص، حيث تباشر الآن التحقيق معهم.
واختتم: نحن نثق أن مثل هذه السلوكيات لا يقبلها أى شخص شريف، كما نثق بأن أجهزة الدولة لن تقف منها موقف المتفرج، ونحن إذ نشكر مقدماً أجهزة الأمن، نثق بأنها لن تألو جهدًا فى القبض على جميع المتورطين ومحاسبتهم.

أما إيهاب رمزى نائب المنيا السابق والمحامى، فأكد إنه يتابع القضية منذ بدايتها حيث تم إخطار الأمن فى يوم سابق على الحادث شفاهة من كاهن القرية القس بولا، الذى أكد أن السيدة تلقت تهديدات وتم تحرير محضر 3917 إدارى يوم الخميس الماضى، وتم إخطار الأمن بما يتردد فى القرية من تهديدات بسحل السيدة، حيث وزع منشور بذلك وتخاذل الأمن عن التدخل ولم يرسل أى قوات ولم يهتم بهذا البلاغ، مما ترتب عليه حدوث ذلك.
وطالب رمزى بإقالة مدير أمن المنيا فورًا، لأنه تخاذل فى التصرف - على حد تعبيره -مضيفًا: حين سألوه عن الواقعة نفاها فى بيان رسمى، فإما أنه يرغب فى طمس الحقيقة، أو لا يعرف ما يدور فى محافظته، كذلك فإن المحافظ لم يقدم يد العون لا معنويًا ولا اجتماعيًا للأسر التى تم حرق منازلها، رغم أنهم فقراء لا حول لهم ولا قوة ولا ذنب لهم سوى أنهم جيران صاحب الواقعة.
فى سياق متصل وصف فادى يوسف منسق ائتلاف أقباط مصر ما حدث بالعار، وقال إن ما جرى للسيدة المسنة يشبه تعرية مواطنة فى ميدان التحرير، التى دعا رئيس الجمهورية لزيارتها فى منزلها.

واعتبر يوسف عن أن تعرية النساء فى الشوارع أمر جديد على المصريين، ويتطلب إقالة المحافظ ووزير الداخلية بسبب التقصير فى السيطرة على الحادث، بعدما تبين عدم وجود أى أساس من الصحة لهذه الشائعات.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3736442&postcount=158

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3736439&postcount=157


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*القبطية المعتدى عليها في المنيا بهدلونى يا بيه حرقوا البيت ودخلوا جابونى من جوه

حصلت "البوابة نيوز" على أقوال القبطية التي تم تجريدها من ملابسها بقرية الكرم بالمنيا، على يد بعض مسلمي القرية بعد تردد أنباء عن تورط نجلها في علاقة غير شرعية مع مسلمة بالقرية. قالت السيدة سعاد ثابت 70 عاما في المحضر الذي تم تحريره بمركز شرطة أبو قرقاص، "بهدلونى يا بيه حرقوا البيت ودخلوا جابونى من جوه، ورمونى قدام البيت وخلعونى، هدومي يا بيه زى ما ولدتنى أمى مخلوش حاجة حتى ملابسى الداخلية وأنا بصرخ وأبكى، وبعدين ربنا خلصنى من ايدهم، وناس خدونى جوه بيتهم اخدت جلبية قديمة ولبستها وبعدين، جات الناس تساءل على فرد اهل لبيت وقالوا لهم مش موجودة".  وأضافت السيدة: "أن من قام بهذه الجريمة معها هم نظير اسحق أحمد وهو زوج السيدة المسلمة، ووالدهم اسحق أحمد وشقيقه عبد المنعم اسحق أحمد. وتابعت: أنها ذهبت لقسم شرطة ابوقرقاص وقامت بتحرير محضر بالواقعة التي حدثت معها واستردت لتقول ابني اشرف ملوش علاقة بالست المسلمة وهى جات المركز وقالت إن زوجها نظير بيشهر بها ورفعت قضية، وهو عمل كده علشان يطلقها، ولكن احنا اتبهدلنا وكل بيتنا اتحرق وجوزى ضربوه وأنا لحد دلوقت مش قادرة اصلب جسمى بعد ما ضربونى". 
أضافت "ناس معندهاش ضمير يعرونى في الشارع وأنا ست كبيرة وكل القرية بتتفرج، وابنى هرب لأن لو شافوه كان قتلوه مكنش يعرف أنه ممكن يعملوه كده في ست كبيرة".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*الإنبا مكاريوس عن عمليات النهب والسرقة بالمنيا

قال الانبا مكاريوس، أسقف المنيا وقرصاص، إن مجموعات مسلحة قامت بعمليات نهب وسرقة بالمنيا، موضحا أن الشرطة وصلت في الوقت المناسب وتصدت لهم.

وأضاف « مكاريوس» خلال حواره مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى ببرنامج «على مسئوليتي» المذاع على قناة «صدى البلد» أن مصر دولة مؤسسات ولابد من احترام القانون، مشيرا إلي أن الشائعة التي تم تداولها في المنيا بان هناك فتنه بين المسلمين والمسحيين لا يوجد اي دليل عليها.

وأشار أسقف المنيا وقرصاص، إلي أنه لابد من تطبيق القانون لينال المخطئ عقابه في الأزمة التي وقعت بالمنيا، مضيفا أنه أصدر بيان بعد شائعات والأخبار التي انتشرت علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بشأن الأزمة في المنيا، لا يعطي لأحد ترويج شائعات بان هناك خلافا بين مسلمين ومسحيين، وفضل الرد حتى لا يحدث اي نوع من انواع التصعيد.

وأوضح الانبا مكاريوس، أنه عار علي كل انسان شريف يشاهد ما حدث ويظل صامتا، مناشدا الدولة بتنفيذ القانون ومحاسبة كل من أخطئ في حق اي مواطن، ونحن مجتمع متدين يؤمن بالقيم، ويجب أصحاب العلم والعلماء تخرج وتفهم المواطنين المفاهيم الصحيحة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*كُل الموضوع ان واحد عايز يطلق مراته فا بيشهر بها و جاب فى الرجلين جاره المسيحى
و على ذلك يلا هوب حرق بيوت و تشريد اسرة ( كبش فدا ) و تعريه و زف المسيحين عُراه فى الارياف !!!
فما ذنبها الجده المُسنه من هذا ؟
و ما دور الامن الذى تم تحرير محضر لديه بالتهديدات المُسبقه ؟
و اين كان الامن وقتما تم عمل ( منشورات و توزيعها ) بالتهديدات و انهم ( سوف يسحلون الجده المُسنه ) ؟

هل الانكار من الامن هو حل المُشكله ؟
و منذ متى كان التشفى بالتعريه يحدُث فى مصر ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

*سيدة سعاد ثابت " 70 عاما " تحدثت لأول مرة "  لموقع الأقباط متحدون" وهي التي تم تجريدها تماما من ملابسها وتحدثت وهى  داخل قسم شرطة ابوقرقاص، لتحرير محضر بالواقعة واثبات ما تعرضت له.

قالت السيدة البسيطة وهى تتحدث لي بلهجة تلقائية " بهدلونى يا بيه حرقوا  البيت ودخلوا جابونى من جوه، ورمونى قدام البيت وخلعونى ، هدومى يا بيه زى  ما ولدتنى أمى مخلوش حاجة حتى ملابسى الداخلية وأنا بصرخ وابكى ، وبعدين  ربنا خلصنى من ايدهم ، وناس خدونى جوه بيتهم اخدت جلبية قديمة ولبستها  وبعدين ، جات الناس تساءل علي فرد اهل لبيت وقالوا لهم مفش موجود". 

وأضافت السيدة: "أن من قام بهذه الجريمة معها هم " نظير اسحق أحمد وهو زوج  السيدة المسلمة ، ووالدهم اسحق احمد وشقيقه عبد المنعم اسحق احمد.

وتابعت: أنها ذهبت لقسم شرطة ابوقرقاص وقامت بتحرير محضر بالواقعة التي  حدثت معها واستردت لتقول "ابني اشرف ملوش علاقة بالست المسلمة وهى جات  المركز وقالت إن زوجها نظير بيشهر بها ورفعت قضية، وهو عمل كده علشان  يطلقها ، ولكن احنا ابتهدلنا وكل بيتنا اتحرق وجوزى ضربوه وأنا لحد دلوقت  مش قادرة اصلب جسمى بعد ما ضربونى".

بكت السيدة بدموع شديدة وهى تقول: "ناس معندهاش ضمير يعرونى فى الشارع وأنا  ست كبيرة وكل القرية بتتفرج، وابنى هرب لان لو شافوه كان قتلوه مكنش يعرف  انه ممكن يعملوه كده فى ست كبيرة". 

هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*بعد تأكيد بيان الكنيسة من تجريد سيده قبطية من ملابسها..محافظ المنيا «الإخوان تحاول إشعال الفتنة»







نفى اللواء طارق نصر، محافظ المنيا، تجريد سيدة مسيحية من ملابسها في واقعة أبو قرقاص، مشيرًا إلى أنه عند إشعال النيران ببعض البيوت خرجت السيدة تجري بملابس نومها.
وأضاف خلال مداخلة مع برنامج "على مسئوليتي" على قناة صدى البلد، أن شائعة ارتباط فتاة مسلمة بشاب مسيحي سبب الأزمة، لافتًا إلى أن بعض الشباب ألقى كرتين مشتعلتين على بيوت مسيحيين.
وأوضح، أن الشرطة تدخلت في الوقت المناسب وألقت القبض على المعتدين، لافتًا إلى أن جماعة الإخوان تحاول استعلال الأزمة لإشاعة الفتنة الطائفية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*نائب المنيا عن أحداث «الكرم» «الداخلية لازم تتحرك»






كشف مجدي ملاك، عضو مجلس النواب عن محافظة المنيا، تفاصيل الأحداث التي تشهدها قرية "الكرم" بالمنيا، بشأن ما تداول بشأن تجريد بعض الشباب لسيدة قبطية من ملابسها.
قال ملاك، لـ"التحرير"، إن الأحداث بدأت بإطلاق شائعة، الخميس الماضي، حول وجود علاقة بين أحد الشباب الأقباط بمُطلّقة مُسلمة، وبعد فترة من الوقت ترك الشاب المسيحي قريته، مستدركًا: "تحرّك أكثر من 300 شاب في اليوم التالي وقاموا بإحراق 4 منازل للأقباط وتجريد سيدة قبطية من ملابسها.. أحد المحامين اصطحب السيدة وقام بتقديم بلاغ في مركز الشرطة، وهو ما أشعل القضية".
أضاف ملاك، أنه توّجه على الفور إلى وزارة الداخلية لمقابلة المسؤولين وسرعة التحقيق في الواقعة، وكذلك القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة، منوهًا بأن الأجهزة الأمنية ينبغي أن تتحقق من الأمر في أسرع وقت، خوفًا من اشتعال الفتنة بشكل كبير.
تابع ملاك: "ما يحدث لا يعد كونه أكثر من حادثة فردية عادية، لكن نتيجة للتخلّف والجهل تم تضخيم الأمور بشكل كبير.. مش هنولّع في البلد والمجتمع علشان بعض الناس أخلاقيتهم متدنية، والداخلية لازم تتدخل في أسرع وقت لإثبات حقيقة الاعتداء على السيدة وتجريدها من ملابسها"، لافتا إلى أن القانون الفيصل في تلك القضية.
أشار نائب المنيا، إلى أنه تحدّث مع مدير أمن المنيا، وقال له: "في حالة ثبوت أقوال الشاكية سيتحركوا سريعًا للقبض على الجناة المتورطين في الواقعة، واحتواء الموقف في أسرع وقت".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*منياويه - يزفون أمراة مسيحية عجوز عارية بعد حرق منازل الاقباط*

تطور طائفى خطير فى غيبة من النخوة و الضمير فى استمرار لمسلسل العقاب الجماعى المقيت و عقاب الاهل بديلا عن الابن .. فى قرية قرية ( الكرم ) في محافظة المنيا حيث انتشرت شائعة عن علاقة عاطفية بين شاب مسيحي و إمرأة مسلمة , و كالعادة دفع أقباط القرية جميعا الثمن من حرق منازلهم و إهاناتهم ، لكن الجديد فى الأمر ما حدث على مرأى و مسمع من الأمن و المحافظ و كافة الأجهزة المعنية التي يدخل ضمن مسئولياتها الرئيسية التدخل لوقف الجريمة قبل وقوعها او تقليص الآثر قدر الامكان.. و لم يتدخل أحد علي الإطلاق .. تركوا أقباط القرية للنهب و الحرق و الانتقام دون رادع .. فتجرأ البعض و ساروا فى غيهم فأمسكوا بوالدة الشاب و جردوها من كل ملابسها ليزفوها عارية “ملط” في طرقات و أزقة القرية ، إمرأة عجوز تزف مجردة من ملابسها فى طرقات صعيد مصر.​


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2016)

الهمجية الاسلامية لاتنتهى
طيب واحد على علاقة بواحدة  الباقى ذنبة اية ايها الهمج


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*الأنبا مكاريوس عن أحداث الكرم أبلغنا الأمن بالتهديدات ولم يتحرك






عبر الأسقف العام بالمنيا الأنبا مكاريوس عن إستياءه مما وصفه بـ"الإستخفاف" بالبلاغ الذي قدم للشرطة ويفيد بوجود تهديدات لأقباط قرية الكرم التابعة لمحافظة المنيا، مشيرا أن الواقعة حدثت يوم الجمعة إلا أنه ظل صامتا بناءا على طلب السيدة المسيحية المسنة التي تم تجريدها من ملابسها من عناصر متطرفة.

"بلاغ بالتهديدات"
وقال الأنبا مكاريوس خلال مداخلته الهاتفية مع برنامج العاشرة مساءا المذاع على قناة "دريم"، "كل ذلك على خلفية شائعة عن علاقة بين مسيحي ومسلمة، وأسرة الشاب المسيحي أبغلت الأمن بوجود تهديدات لهم سيتم تنفيذها في اليوم التالي، وتم تحرير محضر ومعي رقمه، ولم يحرك الأمن ساكنا ولم يتخذ أي تدبيرات أمنية وقائية".

وتابع "لقد استخفوا بالبلاغ ولم يتخذوا أي خطوات تدبيرية، للأسف في كثير من الأحيان نتحرك بعد الحدث، لقد حدثت الواقعة في الثامنة والشرطة وصلت في الساعة العاشرة، وبالطلع الساعتين كافيين جدا للحرق والتدمير والنهب".

وتسائل الأنبا مكاريوس مستنكرا "هل نحن في دولة ذات سيادة وقانون أم في دولة قبلية، لا يوجد إنسان مسلم شريف يقبل هذا، حتى لو كانت الشائعة حقيقة، هل رد الفعل يتناسب مع هذا ؟ الوقائع عليها شهود والمتهمين مطلوب القبض عليهم، أين الدولة ؟".

"صمتنا بناءا على طلب السيدة المعتدى عليها"
وأضاف "الواقعة حدثت يوم الجمعة وحاولت تهدئة من تعرضوا للإعتداءات، بعدما فقدوا أكثر من 350 ألف جنيه في هذه الأحداث، وانتظرت حتى يتم التحرك، وصمتت إحتراما لمشاعر السيدة التي طلبت ألا يتم الإبلاغ عما حدث، هي حرة، ولكنها بدأت تشعر بالمهانة فتحركت وثارت وقدمت بلاغا اليوم".

وألمح الأسقف العام لوجود ضغوط لعدم تحرير المحضر قائلا "طبعا مش بسهولة تعمل المحضر، مش أول ما طلبت تعمل المحضر عملته، كان هناك نوع من التفاوضات و التفاهمات".


أسئلة للمسؤولين

وطالب الأنبا مكاريوس المسؤولين في المحافظة بالإجابة على عدة أسئلة قائلا "أولا: هناك بلاغ منذ يوم الخميس لم تتحركوا ؟ ثانيا: هل تم القبض على جميع المعتدين ؟ ثالثا: كيف سيتم التعامل معهم؟"، مضيفا "عندما لا يتم توقيع عقوبة متناسبة مع الحدث، فهذا يشجع اخرين".

وأختتم مداخلته قائلا "ربما يعرض علينا أن نضطر للجلوس في جلسات عرفية والخضوع لقضاء عرفي بشروط مهينة ونحن المجني علينا".
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*محافظ المنيا ضبط عدد من المعتدين على منزل مسيحي
*
[YOUTUBE]mG_U4DXfkH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 مايو 2016)

*عاجل|من وزير الداخلية عن تجريد سيده قبطية من ملابسها






كد المهندس مجدى ملك ، عضو مجلس النواب عن دائرة المنيا ، أنه اجرى اتصالا سريعا باللواء مجدى عبد الغفار وزير الداخلية، بشأن أحداث قرية الكرم التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص بالمنيا ، والاعتداء على الاقباط وتجريدة سيدة قبطية مسنه من ملابسها أمام مسمع ومرأى أهالى القرية والتخاذل في تطبيق القانون. واضاف أن اللواء عبد الغفار أكد له أنه لن يتهاون في تطبيق القانون ، على من يثبت تورطه وانه تلقى نبأ بتحرير السيدة التى تم تجريده من ملابسها لمحضر بقسم الشرطة اليوم وسوف يتم التحقيق فيها واذا ثبت تورط أى شخص سوف يتم القبض عليه وتقديمه للمحاكمة، مشيرا أن السيدة والدة للجميع ولا يرضى أى شخص ان تمس كرامة سيدة في مرتبة ام للجميع . وتابع ملك بأن الوزير أكد له أنه سيتم محاسبة أى مسئول ثبت تقصيره في الأزمة، وأنه جارى ضبط وإحضار الجناه طبقا لقرار النيابة ، وان من يثبت تورطه سوف يعاقب طبقا للقانون . وأشار ملك ان هذه الواقعة لا يجب ان تمر مرور الكرام فاستمرار تحويل اى خطا فردى أو شائعه لم تثبت صحتها لعقاب جماعى للاقباط أمر يجب ان ينتهى، وان هذه المرة يجب ان يطبق القانون بحسم دون اللجوء لأى جلسات عرفية تهدر حق الضحايا او تهدم سيادة الدولة وتطبيق القانون ، مشيرا ان ما يحدث امر مخزى ولن يرضى بها احد ولاسيما فيما حدث للسيدة المسنة فلا سبيل سوى القانون ووقف مسلسل العقاب الجماعى بل وضرورة تعويض خسائر المتضررين الذين حرقت منازلهم ومحاسبة أى مسئول يثبت تقصيره.​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2016)

*بعيدا عن اى حاجة وكل حاجة فى الموضوع 
اللى مجننى بس للدرجة دى الانسانية انعدمت 
للدرجة دى مبقاش عندنا نخوة ورجولة واحترام 
ياعنى مافيش راجل واحد من اللى عملوا كدا عنده نخوة ولاضمير 
حقيقى حزينة ع الوضع اللى وصلنا ليه 
اللى حصل دا عااااااااااااار ع كل راجل فى البلد دى 
انا بس كل ما اتخيل منظر الست ولا نفسيتها دلوقتى دمى بيتحرق 
مش مستوعبة ازاى قدروا يعملوا كدا *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*
الأنبا رافائيل يعلق على حادثة تجريد السيدة المسيحية من ملابسها*

*الأنبا رافائيل يعلق على حادثة تجريد السيدة المسيحية من ملابسها*​*علق نيافة الأنبا رافائيل على حادثة تجريد السيدة المسيحية من ملابسها على حسابه الرسمي على موقع فيس بوك، حيث قال:*​_*انا مش فاهم الدولة مستنية ايه بعد تعرية إمرأة مصرية صعيدية وزفّها في الشوارع عارية.
ما هو الحدث الواجب معه إقالة محافظ أو مدير أمن أو أي مسئول؟
اتقوا الله*_​


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2016)

*رجاءاً للاخوة المسيحيين المصريين.. 
اي مسؤول امني او اي كاتب يلقي اللوم على الاخوان (في هذه الحادثة بالذات) القوا احذيتكم واحشروها في فمهم..

لانه اسطوانة الاخوان وتكرار جملة (جرايم الاخوان) في اي حادثة تحصل بحق المسيحيين هو هروب من المشكلة وخوف من المواجهة... يعني بدل مايحاكموا الاشخاص والمذنبين يقوموا بربط الحادثة بمسألة الاخوان...

اخوان مين بس والناس نايمين.. نقولك ست كبيرة قد امك قلعوها ملط وتقولي اخوان...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*استنكر الإعلامي خالد تليمة، واقعة تجريد سيدة مسنة بأبو  قرقاص بالمنيا من ملابسها، والتشهير بها عقب إشاعة وجود علاقة  بين شاب مسيحي وسيدة مصرية، قائلًا شيء مجرد من النخوة والإنسانية والهيبة،  وأسوء خبر يمكن أن نسمعه في حياتنا، مضيفًا: "إن ترك المنابر حتى الآن  بتصريح من الأمن بتغليف وزارة الأوقاف، لياسر برهامي ومن على شاكلته، يجعل  ما يحدث أمر طبيعي".   وأوضح "تليمة"، خلال تقديمه برنامج "صباح أون"  عبر فضائية "أون تي في"، اليوم الخميس، أن هذا الحادث يضع الدولة المصرية  على المحك وهيبة الدولة المصرية بقت في التراب، مشددًا على أن الضغط على  أسقف المنيا لنفي الواقعة عقلية لا تريد إيجاد حل لهذه الكارثة، مشددًا على  أن حل هذا الأمر غير مُجدي أن يترك للأمن.   وتابع "تليمة"، منتقدًا  تصريح محافظ المنيا بقوله "متكبروش الموضوع": "لو دي أمك هاتقول كده".   
هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*    أعرب الأسقف العام بالمنيا الأنبا مكاريوس عن ضيقه من تصريحات محافظ  المنيا اللواء طارق نصر التي نفى خلالها حدوث واقعة تجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة  من ملابسها بقرية الكرم التابعة للمحافظة، مشيرا إلى أنه كان على المحافظ  ألا يستبق التحقيقات - بحسب تعبيره.

وقال الأنبا مكاريوس في تصريحاته، لقناة "الكرمة"، "أطلب من سيادة المحافظ  أن يقبل بشفافية، وبنبل ما ستسفر عنه التحقيقات، هو يقول ما يحلوا له،  ونحترم رأيه ومشاعره لكن عليه أن يقبل ما ستقوله التحقيقات، فلا يصح أن  نستبق الأحداث وننفي حدوث الواقعة، وماذا لو أكدت التحقيقات حدوثها ؟".

وعقب على تصريحات محافظ المنيا قائلا "لا طبعا مش كورتين نار كما قال، دول  300 واحد بأسلحة متنوعة والشهود كثيرين وهجموا على 7 بيوت تمكنوا من حرق 5  منها وسلبوا ممتلكات والخسائر تقدر بأكثر من 350 ألف جنيه، وبدلا من من أن  أواجه الحقائق أضلل ؟ ميصحش".

وتسائل مستنكرا عن مصلحة السيدة المسنة في التشهير بنفسها قائلا "بالعقل  كدة، هل من مصحلتنا كمسيحيين أن ندعي أن سيدة مسيحية تجردت من ثيابها  وكبروا وأن المعتدين هتفوا في الشارع وتلقفوها من بعضهم البعض حتى جاء شخص  ليسترها وينقذها، أرى أنه من الأفضل مواجهة المشاكل بدل التضليل".

وأستبعد الأسقف أن تؤثر تصريحات المحافظ على سير التحقيقات قال "لا هناك  بلاغات و محامين وهناك شهود"، مضيفا "كلما لا ينال المخطئ عقابه فهذا يشجع  آخرين على التمادي وتكرار الأمر بشكل أسوأ، فمنذ أسبوعين حرق لنا المكان  الذي نصلي فيه"

وأضاف "نرفض الجلسات العرفية، ولا نؤيدها ولكن أحيانا الجلسات العرفية تكون  من أجل علاج البعد المجتمعي في المشكلة فقط، أما البعد القانوني فهو خاص  بالدولة، ولكن إحالة الأمر كله برمته إلى الحل العرفي، فتلك إهانة للدولة".

يذكر أن محافظ المنيا قد نفى الواقعة التي التي ذكرتها مطرانية المنيا  للأقباط الأرثوذكس عن تجريد بعض المتطرفين لسيدة مسيحية مسنة من ملابسها  بقرية الكرم التابعة للمحافظة، مشيرا أن البعض ألقى كرتين من النار على أحد  منازل المسيحيين..

وكانت مطرانية المنيا قد أصدرت مساء أمس الأربعاء بيانا موقعا من الأسقف  العام بالمنيا الأنبا مكاريوس أكد خلاله أن مجموعة من المتطرفين قاموا بحرق  منازل أقباط قرية الكرم، وتجريد سيدة مسيحية مسنة من ملابسها أمام الناس  في الشارع، وذلك على خلفية شائعة عن علاقة بين مسيحي ومسلمة، كما أكد  الأنبا مكاريوس خلال تصريحاته لقناة "دريم" أنه تم تقديم بلاغ بوجود  تهديدات قبل الحادثة بيوم إلا أن الأجهزة الأمنية يأخذ التدابير الأمنية  حيال ذلك، وعندما حدث الواقعة وصل الأمن بعد ساعتين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر

*


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2016)

* مصر تتعرى للاسف الشديد*
*يا همجيين *​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2016)

*استنكر الفنان نبيل  الحلفاوى، أحداث العنف والفتنة التى وقعت أمس، الأربعاء، فى محافظة المنيا،  مشددا على مواجهتها بمنتهى الحزم.  وكتب "الحلفاوى" عبر حسابه الشخصى على تويتر: "أحداث المنيا إن لم تتم  مواجهتها بمنتهى الحزم ستكون عارا علينا كمصريين أمام العالم، والأهم أمام  أنفسنا".
http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/5/2...المنيا-عار-علينا-كمصريين-أمام-العالم/2734186#* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2016)

مش قادرا اصدق و لا اتخيل--
لا قادرا اتخيل حالتها و لا شعورها
 و لا قادرا اتخيل او افهم هما ازاى عملوا كدا اصلا
مصدومه و مش مستوعبه--
 انا غايظنى شىء كمان ايه ست مسنه مسنه يعنى لو كانت شابه كان هيبقى عادى !
ارحمنا يا رب


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2016)

اخوان مين  ؟؟؟ الموضوع  ملوش علاقة بالاخوان وسيرةالاخوان مينفعش تبقا داخلة فى كل حاجة دول مجرد جماعة او تنظيم وروؤسهم فى السجن والباقيين منهم الستات و شوية عيال ومينفعش كل مصيبة او داهية تحصل نقول اخوان
همجية وقلت ادب والمحافظ جاى يهز طوله وينفى الواقعة ماهو انت نايم ياخويا مش حاسس بحاجة بتحصل فى محافظتك 
واللى بيقول السيسى يعتذرلها ليه يعتذر السيسى لا مش عاوزين اعتذارات من السيسى كفاية شغل طبطبة ملوش عازة الناس اللى عملوا كده دول يتعروا ويمشوا عرايا فى الشوارع زى ماعملوا فى الست الكبيرة وبعدين يتقدموا للمحاكمة ده اللى المفروض يحصل ويجبلهم حقهم تالت ومتلت  هى مش دولة ولا عايشيين فى غابة كلها تعالب ونمور وذئاب بشرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

لا تقيلوا هذا القواد   فنحن فى زمن القوادين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

هده هى عقيدتهم وسياستهم الدينية 
شوفوا   لن توضع نهاية  لهذه الاحداث وامثالها 
ان لم   يَـــقوم   الطرف  الاخر ـبرد   الصاع صاعين .. 
ان هؤلاء   عبارة  عن  قوم امنوا  العقوبة  أسأؤوا الادب.
إن الردع   الصارم هو وحده الضامن الذى يزجر هؤلاء  الانجاس  الذين ينطبق عليهم  منطق المجرم المنحط  وجدى غنيم من مخبأءه  - وهويتحدث عن ((   التمكين ))... التمكين 

إن  سماحة الايات المدنية تنسخه أيات السيف المكية بعد (( التمكين )) - 

الحـــــل  الاوحد  : ازالة التمكين .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*كل هذه الماساة التي يعيشها المسيحيين الاقباط في بلدهم مصر

ويأتيك شخص يقول لك الاقباط والمسلمين اخوة !!!!!

ارحمنا يارب 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*شوفوا هنا  كده *​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *شوفوا هنا  كده *​




*وهذا معناه : بأن السكوت هو علامة الرضا

الامن ساكت = قبوله بما حصل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*الأزهرâ€¬ يحذر من استغلال أحداث المنيا لإثارة الفتن بين المصريين*

    منذ 12 دقيقه May 26, 2016, 6:12 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تابع  ‏الأزهر الشريف ما تناولته وسائل الإعلام من تعرض مواطنة مسنة  للاعتداء عليها بالضرب والإهانة بإحدى القرى بمدينة ‏أبوقرقاص بمحافظة  â€«المنيا على إثر مشاجرة وقعت بين أسرتين من أبناء القرية إحداهما مسلمة  والأخرى مسيحية.
  وأكد الأزهر الشريف أن أبناء مصر نسيج واحد لا يجب أن تؤثر فيه أفعال  آحاد الناس ممَّن لا يحكِّمون عقولهم عند نشوب خلافات قد تحدث بين أفراد  الأسرة الواحدة.
  كما أكد الأزهر الشريف رفضه وإدانته لكل صور الإهانة والاعتداء من غير  نظر إلى معتقد المعتدِي والمعتدَى عليه، ومهما كان سبب الاعتداء، فإنه ليثق  بأن الجهات المعنية ستقوم بإعمال شؤونها على الوجه الأكمل.
  وتواصل وكيل الأزهر عباس ‏شومان، مع ‏محافظ المنيا للوقوف على أحداث هذه  الواقعة، ووجه أعضاء â€«‏بيت العائلة المصرية بالمحافظة بسرعة التوجه إلى  محل الواقعة على أن يمثل الوفد أعضاء من الأزهر الشريف و  â€«‏الكنيسة_المصرية، محذرا من محاولات البعض استغلال هذا الحادث لإشعال  الفتنة الطائفية بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، مع ضرورة الالتزام بوحدة الصف  وإعمال القانون وتفويت الفرصة على أولئك المتربصين بأمن وطننا واستقراره.

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*لبابا يقطع زيارته للنمسا ويعود لمصر لمتابعة ما جري للسيدة القبطية *

    منذ 13 دقيقه May 26, 2016, 6:12 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* خاص بالحق والضلال
  كتبت:جاكلين رافت
  بعد ماحدث لسيده المنيا القبطيه قام البابا تواضرس بقطع زيارته للنمسه  وعودته لمصر فى الحال لمتابعه احداث هذه السيده بنفسه وبعد ما قام الرئيس  السيسى باستقال السيدة القبطية في قصر الرئاسة ويكلف الاجهزة الامنية بسرعة  القبض علي الجناة
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*صورة أعجبتنى فأنشرها هنا *​





*فعلاً  أوجه  إستفسارى  إلى  خير غمة إبتليت بها البشرية 
من أنتم يا من دعتكم قدرتكم إلى ظلم الناس والافتراء عليهم فنسيتم قدرة الحاكم العادل عليكم أو طوعوتموها زيفاً وكذباً  إلى الموالسة والتواطئؤ على جرائمكم ضد الانسانية ... عجباً لموات ضمائركم .*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*ثار هذا الأمر غصب كثير من بين الإعلاميين والبرلمانين، الذي  استهجنوا ما حدث مع السيدة المسيحية، مطالبين الدولة باتخاذ إجراء حاسم في  هذا الأمر.*
*وتعجب الإعلامي "عمرو عبد الحميد"، في تغريدة له عبر صفحته الرسمية على  موقع التواصل الإجتماعي "تويتر" من تصريحات محافظ المنيا اللواء، طارق نصر،  حينما قال "البيت لما ولع الستات جريوا وطلعوا بقمصان النوم"، ليرد عليه:  "لماذا يغضب كثيرون من تصريح محافظ المنيا الذي هوَّن من جريمة تعرية  السيدة سعاد ثابت؟!، الرجل يعبر عن واقع إجتماعي أليم ومخجل نتجاهله  قصداً".*
*



*
*وأيَّد الإعلامي والنائب البرلماني مصطفى بكري، حديث البابا تواضروس،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ودعوته الجميع إلى غلق الطريق  أمام من يحاولون المتاجرة بحادث المنيا؛ لإشعال الفتنة الطائفية، ومطالبته  بضبط النفس.*
*وأضاف بكري، في تغريدات نشرت له عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "تويتر": "العيش المشترك هو حديث المسؤولية من رمز ديني ووطني  كبير، لا أحد يستطيع المزايدة عليه، نعم الحدث مؤلم، ولكن صوت العقل هو  الطريق الوحيد، لوأد الفتن ومحاسبة المتورطين، لقد قال البابا اثناء حرق  الكنائس من قبل الإخوان بعد ثورة ظ£ظ  يونيو (وطن بلا كنائس أفضل من كنائس  بلا وطن)، بعد كلام قداسة البابا فليت وقف المزايدون ورعاة وصناع الفتن  وليتقوا الله في مصر، آمنا جميعًا، أن من يحاولون استغلال الحدث هم  الأعداء".*
*



*
*في حين، أعرب الإعلامي خالد تليمة عن غضبه من الأزمة، خلال تقديمه  لبرنامج "صباح اون"، على  فضائية "ONTV"، اليوم الخميس، قائلًأ: "حكاية إن  اللي حصل ميقبلهاش أي مصري ده كلام فاضي لأن اللي عملوا كده مصريين لازم  نبقى صرحاء مع أنفسنا، وفيه مصريين فرحنين بده وشايفين ثأر لصالح الدين  وإعلاء لدين ومقتنعنين بكدا، وده مش أسوأ حاجة الأسوأ لسه مجاش".*

*واستنكر الكاتب الصحفي علاء الأسواني ما حدث لـ«سيدة أبو قرقاص»،  مستاءلًا: "الهمج أحرقوا بيوت الأقباط وقاموا بتعرية قبطية مسنة سؤال: (لو  كانوا يهتفون ضد السيسي هل كانت الشرطة تركتهم ؟ للاسف حماية النظام أهم من  المواطن)".*
*



*
*وتأسف جمال عيد الناشط الحقوقي ومدير الشبكة العربية لحقوق الإنسان،  قائلًا: "حقك علينا كلنا يا أمي، والعار لينا إحنا كلنا وعلى دولة ونظام  خلوا مصر يعشش فيها العار والخوف والكراهية والاستبداد".*
*كما قام بنشر هاشتاج "مصر اتعرت"، عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي "تويتر"، مصحوبًا بتغريدة قال فيها: "لأ مصر مش سليمة ، وأي حالة  تحرش أو اغتصاب أو تعرية لمواطنة مصرية ، مفروض هي تعرية للدولة كلها  وانتهاك لها".*
*



*
*
وقال الفنان عمرو واكد"، عن واقعة "سيدة المنيا"، في صفحته الرسمية على  "تويتر": "أي إسلام يخلي أي حد يعري أي سيدة؟ ربنا ينتقم منكم ومن كل  أمثالكم الجهلاء والغوغاء. كلنا اتعرينا. دي جريمة في حق الأقباط والمسلمين  معا". *
*



*
*كما استنكر مجدي ملاك، عضو مجلس النواب بمحافظة المنيا واقعة تجريد عجوز  من ملابسها بالمنيا، قائلًا: "لا يمكن التهوين من الحادث هذه السيدة هي أم  لكل مصري، ولا يقبل أي مواطن مصري أيا كانت ديانته وعرفه واتجاهه بهذا  الحادث"، مضيفًا خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "صباح أون"، المذاع عبر فضائية  "أون تي في": "المنيا بها الكثير من الأحداث نظرًا لوجود تطرف وجهل وتخلف  وتًركت لكثير من الجماعات المتشددة، ويجب أن نعلي دولة القانون، وتقدمنا  بطلب مقابلة وزير الداخلية لبحث هذا الأمر، ووضع حد لمثل هذه الأحداث".*

*ووصفت الكاتبة الصحفية، "فاطمة ناعوت"، ليس في مشهد قرية الكرم رجال،  إنما كائنات ذكوريّة مقززة، هل تدرون فيم يرقص أولئك الذكور ولِم يهللون  وعلام يمرحون ويصفقون ولأي  سبب يكبرّون؟*
*وتابعت عبر تدوينة على صفحتها الشخصية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي  "فيسبوك": "إنهم يحتفلون بـ"ذكورتهم" لأنهم جرّدوا سيدة مسنّة في السبعين  من ملابسها وداروا بها عارية في شوارع القرية وحواريه!.. إنهم يحتفلون  بقوتهم في مقابل ضعفها. بفحولتهم في مقابل استرقاقها.. بكثرتهم في مقابل  وحدتها.. بجمهرتهم في مقابل عزلتها.. بكرامتهم في مقابل هوانها على الناس. *
*ودعت قائلة: "اللهم يا رب المستضعفين في الأرض إن كنت تقبل ما جرى في  صعيد بلادي فأنا أخجل من إنسانيتي ومن وجودي وأذرف دمع الخزي بين  يديك..اللهم كفكف دمعي ودمع هذه الأم المُهانة فأنت تعلم أنني لا أدعو على  أحد".*
*



*
* 
هذا الخبر منقول من : التحرير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*ت النائبة سيلفيا نبيل، إن الدكتور علي عبد العال، رئيس مجلس  النواب، أكد للنواب أنه سيعمل على اتخاذ اللازم فيما يخص أزمة أحداث المنيا  الطائفية، والتي أسفرت عن تعرية مُسنة وحرق 7 منازل، وذلك بعدما أطلعه  النواب على الصورة الحقيقية للأحداث، ï»»فتاً إلى أنه سيصدر بيانا لإدانة  الواقعة.*
*وأكدت نبيل، في تصريحات صحفية، أن عبد العال وعدهم بالعمل على محاسبة  المقصرين، مضيفة: “النواب أكدوا لعبد العال أن أزمة المنيا ليست فتنة  طائفية كما يدعي البعض، لكن الفكرة أن امرأة مصرية تعرضت للتعرية، لذا  فالأزمة أخلاقية من الدرجة الأولى ولا يمكن تجاوزها”.*
*وأشارت النائبة إلى أن عبد العال أكد للنواب أنه سيقوم باللازم ليتم  التحقيق في الأمر وإنهاء الأزمة، مشدداً على أن البرلمان سيستدعي رئيس  الوزارء حال عدم إنهاء الأزمة.*
*جدير بالذكر، أن 10 نواب أقباط يجتمعون مع رئيس البرلمان حاليا.*
* 
هذا الخبر منقول من : المحيط*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*    العودة الى الرئيسية * 

* السيسي عن سيدة المنيا «صيانة كرامة المرأة المصرية واجب وطني»*

*  منذ 1 ساعات May 26, 2016, 5:43 pm*
*   طباعة  * 
* تبليغ بواسطة         * 

*



* 


*حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+* 



* أصدر المكتب الإعلامي للرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، اليوم الخميس، بيانًا، أكد  فيه أن رئاسة الجمهورية تتابع باهتمام بالغ الإجراءات المُتخذة حيال  الأحداث المؤسفة التي شهدتها إحدى قرى محافظة المنيا، وأصدر الرئيس  توجيهاته لكافة الأجهزة المعنية بالدولة لاتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لحفظ  النظام العام وحماية الأرواح والممتلكات في إطار سيادة القانون، ومحاسبة  المتسببين في هذه الأحداث وإحالتهم للسلطات القضائية المختصة. كما وجه  الرئيس محافظ المنيا بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة لإعادة إصلاح وتأهيل كل  المنشآت المتضررة جراء هذه الأحداث خلال شهر من تاريخ اليوم مع تحمل الدولة  كل النفقات اللازمة. وأكد "السيسي" أن مثل هذه الوقائع المثيرة للأسف لا  تُعبر بأى حال من الأحوال عن طبائع وتقاليد الشعب المصرى العريقة، والذي  أسس الحضارة البشرية وحارب من أجل نشر السلام والذي اتحد نسيجه على مدى  التاريخ، فباتتوحدة المصريين وتوحدهم واصطفافهم الوطنى نموذجًا يُحتذى به  للعبقرية الوطنية وضامنًا حقيقيًا لبقاء وطننا العزيز، كما ستظل المرأة  المصرية العظيمة نموذجًا للتضحية والعمل من أجل رفعة مصرنا الغالية وستبقى  حقوقها وصيانة كرامتها التزامًا علينا إنسانيًا ووطنيًا قبل أن يكون  قانونيًا ودستوريًا، مختتمًا: "حفظ الله مصر وحمى شعبها".    هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*محنة الاسلام  فى بلاد  الشرق الاوسط​يملئؤنى التعاطف مع الاسلام فى البلاد الاسلامية  فهو فى محنة :

 إنها محنة "سلمية و مدنية  خصومه وأضداده  وتمدنهم - 

محنة ليبراليتهم ومسالمتهم  ووداعتهم - 
 محنة الاسلام هى  أنه تم  تمكـــــــــينه  " صار ممُّــكناً" ..محنة التمكين .
محنة القدرة والمقدرة والوصول الى الحكم .
 محنة التعزيز بجنود لم تروها من  الرعاع والنغول  والسوقة والدهماء واللغفاء..
محنة الاسلام فى البلاد الشرق أوسطية انه لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت اتباعه .
ولا إعلام يكشف زيف وكذب ونفاق مُنـــّظريه و أشــــيـاخه...
محنة الاســـــــــلام   أن معتنقيه  آمنوا العقوبة  والقانون فى الدنيا و[الآخرة حسب ما يعتقدون ]  
فأسأؤوا  الادب بل محوا من قاموسهم كل أنواع الاداب والثقافات والاخلاقيات  الحضارية التى احرزتها البشرية عبر الاف السنين .
محنة  الاسلام هى صراعه مع جميع الحضارات والمدنيات والاعراف والتقاليد ... 
فنشأ أتباعه أعداءاً أغراباً  متورطين فى خصومة ثأرية   وعداء مستحكم   ضد   كل القيم والاعراف والقوانين والتقاليد والاخلاق والبديهيات والمنطق والمكتسبات الحضارية.

إننى متعاطف مع الاسلام فى محنته فى البلدان الاسلامية .

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*





اول لقاء مع الزوجة المسلمة بالكرم المتهمة بعلاقتها مع مسيحي ..تنفي تلك الشائعات وتتحدي اي احد يثبت ذلك
نقلا عن اقباط متحدون
قالت نجوي رجب فؤاد، 32 سنة، والمتهمة باقامة علاقة عاطفية مع شاب مسيحي بالقرية، أن، العلاقه كانت متوتره بيني وأسرة زوجي وخاصه والده منذ زواجنا، فوالد زوجي الذي يعمل موظف بمجلس المدينة، يتعمد إهانتي وتعنيفي، ويسعي والد زوجي بتحريض من زوجته "حماتي" إلي تطليقي من زوجي، ولذلك روجا شائعات ضدي، بأنني كنت علي علاقه بأشرف المسيحي، وقبل 15 يوماً فقط كنت في منزل زوجي وقمت بمساعدته علي تفريغ سياره محمله بمواد تموينيه، ولكن حدث خلاف أسري عادي ببينا، وقام بإهانتي وسبي وطردي، وقال لي "إنتي شحاته وجعانه" وطردني من منزلي ثم فوجئت بإنه قام بتطليقي دون علمي.
وأشارت نجوي، قمت بتحرير محضر ضد زوجي، أتهمته بالتشهر بي وبسمعتي، دون مبرر، ومستعده أن أخضع لأية تحاليل أو فحوصات تثبت أنني سيده شريفه ولم أخون أهلي وزوجي وأبنائي، ولو ثبت أنني خائنة فمستعدة لإعدامي بميدان عام.
ونفت نجوي علمها بقيام أسرة زوجها بتجريد والدة الشاب المسيحي من ملابسه، وقالت أنها تعرف أنهم حرقوا منازل وأن هناك فوضي كبيره شهدتها القرية.
#‏مصر_تعرت
#‏عضمةزرقا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*ممكن  تشوفوا  معايا  الرابط المرفق ؟؟؟
إحيات النبي شوفوه 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]v67eLDGZ-g0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*استنكرت الدكتورة سعاد صالح، أستاذ الفقة المقارن بجامعة الازهر،  واقعة تجريد سيدة مسنة من ملابسها بالمنيا، واصفة من قاموا بذلك بالبغاة،  قائلة: "أى دين يقول أن يتم الإعتداء علي سيدة مسنة، وتجريدها من ملابسها،  والتشهير بها في القرية، هذا لايمكن يحدث ولا في البوذية".

وأضافت "صالح"، خلال تقديمها برنامج "فقة المرأة" عبر فضائية "الحياة"،  اليوم الخميس، أن الله سبحانه وتعالى نظم العلاقة  بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، بقوله تعالى "لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ  عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ  وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ  وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ، وَإِذَا سَمِعُواْ مَا  أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ  مِمَّا عَرَفُواْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا  مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ".

وشددت أستاذ الفقة المقارن، على أن الدين الإسلامي لم يأمر بالإعتداء على  من خالفوا العقيدة، متسائلة: "لماذا يزين لنا الشيطان هذة الاعمال التى بها  إعتداء وإشاعة للفاحشة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*أدان المجلس القومى للمرأة الحادث المؤسف الذى وقع بقرية الكرم  بمحافظة المنيا ، وشهد التعدى على سيدة مسنة وتجريدها من ملابسها وسحلها.   ويؤكد المجلس أن هذا الحادث يتنافى مع جميع القيم الأخلاقية والمبادئ  الانسانية التى تنص عليها الأديان السماوية ، كما يتنافى مع روح التسامح  والأخوة التى نشأ عليها ابناء الشعب المصري .
  كما يؤكد المجلس على ثقته في الإجراءات التى تتخذها الأجهزة  الأمنية للقبض على المتورطين في هذا الحادث، وإعمال نصوص القانون لردع كل  معتدٍ يحاول المساس باى إمرأة مصرية وينال من كرامتها. ويشدد المجلس القومى  للمرأة على ضرورة العمل على إنزال العقاب الرادع علي المذنبين والمتسببين  في هذه الواقعة دون تردد وانفاذ أحكام القانون لضمان عدم تكرار مثل هذا  الحادث الذي يسيئ لنا جميعاً
هذا الخبر منقول من : وطنى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

* نائب أبو قرقاص السيدة القبطية لم تجرد ملابسها*

    منذ 3 ساعات May 26, 2016, 4:25 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* نفلا عن برلمانى
  سرد مجدى سعداوى عضو مجلس النواب بدائرة أبو قرقاص بمحافظة المنيا  تفاصيل واقعة قرية الكرم التابعة للدائرة بين المسلمين والأقباط، موضحا أن  الواقعة تمت منذ مدة وجاءت بناء على رد فعل على حديث عن وجود علاقة من شاب  مسيحى بزوجة مسلمة وأنه لم يحدث تجريد لسيدة مسنة مسيحية وإنما كانت محاولة  قام بها عدد من الشباب لا يتجاوز عمرهم 14 سنة .    وتساءل سعداوى فى  تصريحات لـ" برلمانى" أن المسلمين منعوا تجريد السيدة المسنة من ملابسها،  متسائلا: "لماذا تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة أمس على الرغم من وقوعها منذ ما  يقرب من أسبوع؟، فضلا عن أن الأسرة القبطية حررت محضرا ضد كبار المسلمين  الذى أوقفوا الشباب الصغار عن تجريدها من الملابس".    وتابع نائب المنيا  حول قيام بعض أعضاء البرلمان بتقديم بيانات عاجلة واستجوابات لوزير  الداخلية أنه سيقف بجوار الوزير والوزارة؛ لأن الواقعة ليست حديثة، ومن  المقرر أن تجرى النيابة تحقيقا مع السيدة المسنة لسماع أقوالها فى  الواقعة. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*



			فضلا عن أن الأسرة القبطية حررت محضرا ضد كبار المسلمين  الذى أوقفوا الشباب الصغار عن تجريدها من الملابس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

"
ياه ده المسيحيين طلعوا كوخين اوى*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*الجرائد العالمية تتابع *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

*تعالوا نقلب القصه ويكون حد مسيحى عبيط او متخلف عقلى هو من قام بهذا القعل لسيده مسلمه كنت ستجد من يجد الف عذر للعائلات الهائجة التى حرقت بيوت الاقباط وقتلتهم انتقاما لشرف المحصنات والحرائر >>>لحد دلوقتى حاسس كل ردود الفعل مجرد مجامله ان لم يتم اجراء قانونى رادع لن يكون لهذا الكلام اى معنى
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ممكن  تشوفوا  معايا  الرابط المرفق ؟؟؟
> إحيات النبي شوفوه
> *​


*شكلها غلباااان جداااااااااااا 
وملهاش فى الكلام اللى بيقوله دا 
:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2016)

*"فَأَخَذَوا يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَجَمَعُ عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ .. فَعَرَّوْهُ"

يا بختك يا سيدة مصر ... يا بختك يا أمي..*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ممكن  تشوفوا  معايا  الرابط المرفق ؟؟؟
> إحيات النبي شوفوه
> *​


شهد شاهد من اهلها 
طيب هنفرض انه مذنب ومش برئ ليه العقاب الجماعى من كل المسحيين حتى لو كان مذنب برضه مش مقبول الحرق والنهب والهمجيه اللى حصلت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)

* الأزهر يرسل قافلة من 40 واعظًا لإتمام الصلح بين عائلتي المنيا*

    منذ 20 دقيقه May 26, 2016, 11:20 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*         أصدر الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، إرسال قافلة  دعوية من الأزهر باشراف الشيخ محمد زكى أمين عام اللدعوة ولجنة المصالحات،  إلى محافظة المنيا، غدا، للمشاركة فى إتمام الصلح وحل الأزمة بين المسلمين  والمسيحيين فى قرية الكرم التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص بسبب الاعتداء على سيدة  مسنة وتعريتها فى الشارع.

وقال الشيخ محمد زكى، لـ"صدى البلد"، إن القافلة ستنطلق غدا، إلى محافظة  المنيا، للمشاركة فى إتمام الصلح مع القيادات الأمنية فى المحافظة وأعضاء  من بيت العائلة المصرية وقساوسة الكنيسة، منوها بأن القافلة تضم حوالى 40  واعظا ينتمون للأزهر والأوقاف.

وأكد أمين لجنة المصالحات بالأزهر، أن هذا دورنا الذى نقوم به فى لجنة  المصالحات وهو إنهاء النزاعات بين جميع العائلات، ليست المسلمة فقط، وإنما  المسيحية أيضا.


هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE 			 			* الأزهر يرسل قافلة من 40 واعظًا لإتمام الصلح بين عائلتي المنيا*][/QUOTE]
:t11::t11:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE                          * الأزهر يرسل قافلة من 40 واعظًا لإتمام الصلح بين عائلتي المنيا*]



:t11::t11:[/QUOTE]

*ااااااااااااااااااااه قلبي 
30:30:30:30:*​


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :t11::t11:




*ااااااااااااااااااااه قلبي 
30:30:30:30:*​[/QUOTE]


*آه أن قلبي الصغير لا يقدر أن يحتمل*​


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2016)

*أنا مش عارف هما الناس المسئولين واعيين اللي حصل ومدركينه والا بيطيبوا خواطر وخلاص، والا عاجيهم أنهم يطلعوا يتكلموا عن إخلاص المصريين وسماحتهم.. الخ، هما يعني اللي عملوا كده كانوا من كوكب تاني والا بلد مختلف ولهم هوية غير مصرية !!!
وهل هما واخدين بالهم يعني ايه أمرأة كبيرة في السن وفي الصعيد تتعرى وسط البلد كلها وتتزف قدام الجميع ويتم حرق بيوت وترويع مواطنين، وتهدين أمنهم وسلامهم !!! هما مدركين أن الكلام ده عن الصعايدة عار عظيم جداً !!! هل مدركين لحجم الواقعة في الصعيد !!!

أنا طبعاً مش باتكلم عن مسيحي ومسلم والا يهودي أو بوزي، باتكلم عن مواطنين عايشين جوه دولة قانون، دولة اسمها مصر، ومش باتكلم عن بيت العيلة ولا باتكلم من جانب ديني خالص ونهائياًَ، موضوع الصلح بين الناس والتدخل الديني، ده واجب برضو لأجل السلام بين الناس، لكن رقم واحد في الدولة هو القانون، لأن القانون لا يعرف دين فلان ودين علان، بل يعرف يفرق بين الجاني والمجني عليه، وكل شيء يتم تحت سلطان القانون، وكل من ارتكب جريمة يُعاقب بما يتفق مع فعل جريمته وبحسب القانون، لكن مجرد صلح وتقبيل الناس في الجلسات العرفية ولا له اي معنى اساساً، لأنه هايبقى عامل زي المسلسل لأمتاع المُشاهدين، وكله تمثيل في تمثيل وليس له قيمة، لأن إيه اللي  بيت العيلة قدمه ليقلع تكرار المشاكل الطائفية من جذورها، وهل كل جلسات بيت العيلة كانت لها نتيجة أن المشاكل اللي بتحصل حتى قلت أو قدر يحدها !!! بالطبع لأ، لأن لو كان قدر مش كانت اتكررت لما هو أسوأ. وعجبي ...............
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)




----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>



*ولو اني مش عارف مين اللي أطلق العنوان لأن العنوان نفسه خطأ، لأن مطران المحافظة هو فقط اللي يقدر يتكلم عن أي مشكلة رعوية فيها، ويمثل الكنيسة في الإبراشية أمام الدولة، لأن دية مسئوليته كمطران، وهو لا يحتاج لأي تفويض، هو بس الكلام القصد منه أن مش اي حد يصرح او يتدخل أو يتكلم في الموضوع غير راعي الإبراشية كوضع كنسي قانوني.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

* آلاف جنيه إعانة عاجلة لأسرة «عجوز» المنيا*

    منذ 1 دقيقه May 27, 2016, 8:16 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* سلم اللواء طارق نصر محافظ المنيا 5 آلاف جنيه لزوج سعاد ثابت العجوز  التي تم تعريتها في فتنة الكرمالتابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص إعانة عاجلة من  المحافظة.

وقال دميان زوج سعاد ثابت إن محافظ المنيا سلمه مبلغ 5 آلاف جنيه إعانة  عاجلة من المحافظة لشراء متعلقات شخصية من ملابس وخلافه، وذلك عقب الحريق  الذي طال منزله.

وأعرب دميان عن خالص شكره للمحافظ خلال اللقاء الذي عقده المحافظ مع ممثلي  الكنيسة والأزهر وبيت العائلة، وقال دميان إن مصر أهم شيء وأنه على يقين  بأن الدولة ستحاسب المتسببين في هذه الأحداث.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

* وكيل الأزهر  يعلن  خبر هام عن أزمة المنيا*

    منذ 2 دقيقه May 27, 2016, 8:15 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*            أعلن وكيل الأزهر الشريف، عن احتواء أزمة العائلتين المسلمة والمسيحية بقرية الكرم بالمنيا.

وقال وكيل الأزهر فى تصريح له، إن وفد الأزهر أدى صلاة الجمعة مع الطرف  المسلم في الأزمة وتوجه الجميع مع رجال الكنيسة إلى بيوت الإخوة المسيحيين  ورحب الجميع بزيارة وفد الأزهر واستقبلوا كلمات علماء الأزهر والقيادات  الكنسية وأعضاء بيت العائلة بالترحاب وتم الاتفاق على الاحتكام إلى القانون  والابتعاد عن كافة أشكال التصعيد أو التخريب.      
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

* تبليغ بواسطة         * 
*



* 


*حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+* 



*    أعلن الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا وأبوقرقاص، أن البابا تواضروس الثانى  بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسيه، قام بتفويضة بشأن قضية السيدة  سعاد ثابت سيدة الكرم بأبوقرقاص، موضحاً أن الكنيسه لم تفوض أى شخص آخر  بتبنى قضية السيدة للتحدث بأسم الكنيسه أو الدفاع عنها وأنه هو المسؤل فقط  فى هذا الشأن.
  وأضاف أسقف عام المنيا، أن إيبارشية المنيا وأبوقرقاص، استقبلت اليوم  أساقفة الإيبارشيات السبعة للمحافظة بمقر المطرانية بمدينة المنيا، بحضور  الانبا أرسانيوس مطران المنيا، والأنبا بنفوتيوس مطران سمالوط، والأنبا  أغاثون مطران العدوة ومغاغة، وعدد من القساوسة والأباء الكهنة بمطرانيات  مطاي وملوى وديرمواس، للإعلان عن تضامنهم مع سيدة الكرم التي تعرضت  للإهانة، ومعبرين عن شدة ألمهم وإستيائهم مما حدث، مؤكدين على ضرورة الحفاظ  على كرامة المواطن المصري.

هذا الخبر منقول من : شبكة أونا
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * وكيل الأزهر  يعلن  خبر هام عن أزمة المنيا*
> 
> منذ 2 دقيقه May 27, 2016, 8:15 pm
> طباعة
> ...




*السؤال الاهم :

هل هذه خاتمة الاحزان ؟

هل هذه اخر مشكلة من هذا النوع ستكون في مصر ؟ ام انها ستكرر مرات اخرى ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

*ومين قال ان المشكله اتحلت اساسا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* مصادر كنسية ترتيب للقاء قريب بين سيدة الكرم والرئيس السيسى*

    منذ 37 دقيقه May 27, 2016, 7:41 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    اكدت مصادر كنيسة ان هناك اهتمام كبير من الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى  بسيدة الكرم سعاد ثابت التى تم تجريده من ملابسها ، وافادت ان هناك تنسيق  للقاء   الرئيس بالسيدة فى وقت قريب بعد ما اثير من غضب بالرأى العام حول  الواقعة الخطيرة التى تعرضت لها السيدة .   واضافت المصادر أن الرئيس يتابع  حالة الغضب وهو متاثر جدا لهذا وطالب بسرعة ضبط الجناه وتقديمهم للمحاكمة  وان هناك ترتيب للقاء السيدة أو   الاتصال به لتأكيد دعمه للمرأة المصرية  ورفض اى مساس بها واحترامه لكل ام.



هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون
*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2016)

*الموضوع كله هدفه الإستخفاف بينا و إذلالنا و خزينا

- - -
طالما الريس بنفسة كلف القوات المُسلحه بإعادة اصلاح التلفيات و ايضا الممتلكات " وله جزيل الشكر بالطبع على تدخله "

لكن يظل سؤال : 

هل بعد التعريه و الازلال و الفضيحة فى شوارع  و حوارى القرية - ستعود العائلة المُهدر شرفها للسكُنى فى نفس المنزل " بعد اعادته الى الحال قبل الاحداث " و نفس القريه ؟

هل لو هذه الاحداث حصلت لنا " نحن - اى فرد منا " هل سيعود للسكنى فى نفس المنزل ثانيه و نفس القريه من جديد ؟  *


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ومين قال ان المشكله اتحلت اساسا*​




*حسب الخبر الذي اقتبسته في ردي ( احتواء الازمة ) زي ما بيقول الخبر

لكن ...

ما عساي ان اقول الا -  رحمتك يا رب
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2016)

*اظرف   الاخبار  الطريفة 
محافظ المنيا : تم حل الامور بطريقة ودية  ...[قل موتوا بغيظكم ]
*​
المصدر  من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2016)

*قبطى بالكرم/ الاعتداء علينا مخطط له بدليل الحملة الأمنية التى داهمت منازلنا قبل أيام للتأكد من عدم وجود سلاح ندافع به عن أنفسنا
القبطى فضل سعد أحد أقباط قرية الكرم يروى تفاصيل الاعتداء على الأقباط وتعرية القبطية المسنة ونهب وحرق المنازل ويصرح:
فوجئنا بهم بيوزعوا ورق صغير (منشورات) يوم الخميس علشان يجمعوا بعض لتنفيذ الاعتداء.
ابلغت ابونا اللى بخدم معاه وقدس ابونا ابلغ رئيس مباحث المركز الذى طمئن ابونا وقاله "ماتقلقش مفيش حاجة هتحصل"
كنا متوقعين الهجوم بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة كعادتهم. وانتهت الصلاة بسلام فاطمئنينا. وكلمت ام اشرف ( اللى اتهموه بالظلم مع السيدة المسلمة ) علشان تيجى تشوف بيت ابنائها اشرف وعونى. ولما جت لقت المنزلين منهوبين تماماً ولا يوجد بهم اى عفش أو اساس نهائى.
حاولت تروح تبلغ الشرطة لكن مخبر من القرية هددها وقال لها "لو بلغتى وعملتى محضر هنأذاى أولادك"
فوجئنا مساء الجمعة باكتر من 300 واحد وزعوا نفسهم فى مجموعات كان معاهم اسلحة آلى وخرطوش وشوم ومولوتوف. وكل مجموعة هجمت على بيت من بيوت الأقباط. ويرددوا عايزين الحريم ( النساء)
حرقوا 4 بيوت ونهبوا بيت آخر واصحاب البيوت هم دانيال عطية، وجيه قاصد، فضل سعد، سامى كمال واسحق سمير. الخسائر تقدر ب بنص مليون.
مايهمناش الفلوش. أحنا عاييزين السيسى اللى انتخبناه وبنغير غليه يرد حق واعتبار السيدة اللى اتعرت
اللى عروها ماعندهمش دين ولا ضمير واللى حصل ده حرام حرام
توجهنا للمركز من 1 مساء الجمعة حتى ال 8 صباح السبت وبعدها اتحولنا على النيابة
المحافظ ومدير الامن ونواب الشعب عايزين يجبرونا على الصلح وبيهددونا. واحنا مش هنتصالح لان ده شرف والوحوش اللى عروها صورها بالموبايلات ولو اتصالحنا هينشروا الصور ومش هنقدر نرفع راسنا قدامهم.
احنا ابلغنا عن اللى هاجموا منازلنا وكلهم من ابناء القرية ومعروفين بالاسم وموجودين بيتحركوا بصورة طبيعية فى القرية.
عدد كبير من سكان القرية بيعملوا مخبرين وعساكر فى مركز الشرطة ويبلغوا اقاربهم بمواعيد الحملات وبالتالى الشرطة لا تقبض على أحد منهم.
لا يربطنى اى صلة قرابة باشرف الذى لفقوا له التهمة مع السيدة المسلمة. هجموا على بيتى لأنى مسيحى فقط وحرقوا لى مخزن خيش كان فاتح بيوت كتير مسيحيين و4 مسلمين.
السيدة المسلمة حررت محضر وقضايا رد شرف ضد زوجها نظير اسحق أحمد لانه اتهمها بالباطل مع اشرف القبطى
نظير اسحق واسرته هم اللى عروا السيدة القبطية وجروها فى الشارع عارية وجروها من شعرها..
مازال هناك قلق وخوف وتهديدات فى القرية وخايفين نخرج من بيوتنا لإجبارنا على التصالح ونواب مجلس الشعب بيهددونا وعايزين يجبرونا على التصالح.
الاعتداءات متخطط لها من فترة بمعرفة الأمن لأننا فوجئنا يوم 9 مايو الجارى بحملة تهاجم منازل الأقباط للبحث عن سلاح. كانوا عايزين يتأكدوا أننا لا نملك اى اسلحة علشان يهجموا علينا وهم مطمنين
هناك كراهية وحقد ضد اقباط القرية من فترة بدليل محاولة البعض حرق منزلى فى رمضان الماضى والعمدة اجبرنى على عدم تحرير محضر والتصالح.
لدينا قبطيين مصابين عطية عياد ونجله عياد حدهم مصاب بجرح قطعى اسفل الذراع وجروح متفرقة فى الجسم
بعض المسلمين سكبوا بنزين على زوجة ابنى كانوا عايزين يحرقوها لولا انها اغلقت الباب بسرعة والنيران امسكت فى ملابس احدهم, وأخر اطلق نار عليها. 
وثالث هاجم ابنى طفل سنه 14 سنة حتى هرب منه فى الحقول.
القوة الأمنية الموجودة فى القرية قاعدين يضحكوا علينا فقط.
لو المحافظ ومدير الأمن والنائب مجدى سعداوى هينكروا واقعة تعرية السيدة القبطية. يجيبوا رمضان المسلم اللى حاول يغطيها ويحلفوه يقول الحق.
المزيد من التفاصيل المؤسفة والمحزنة فى حوار صوت المسيحى الحر مع القبطى فضل سعد بقرية الكرم.
*​
المصدر من هنا 


تعليقي  اذا  كان مسموح  لى بالتعليق هنا :  
" الحمدلله  على نعمة "الشرك :والكفر "  (..)  وكفي بها نعمة  يا همج يا حوَّش يا لمامة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2016)

مواقف  وطرائف  باوعدكو كلها جديدة 
انهاردة موعدنا مع الاثارة والمتعة  والغرائب والطرائف  باوعدكو كلها قديمة مع غرائب وطرائف مع الاعتذار لجلال علام

بطلوا ده  واسمعوا دا :



> الأهرام: “بيت العائلة”: مسلمو “الكرم” وافقوا على الصلح.. ووفد أزهري يزور أقباط القرية غدًا لإنهاء الأزمة
> 
> المصدر    من هنا



#ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2016)

* محمد دسوقى :يا بلد مفيهاش راجل 
*



*علق الإعلامي محمد الدسوقي رشدي، على واقعة "سيدة المنيا"، قائلا: "لو  كان ينفع البس طرحة واطلع بيها على الهواء كنت عملت كده، لأنه ماينفعش يبقى  فيه راجل في مصر يرفع راسه ويعيش بشكل طبيعي وفيه واحدة سيدة مسنة عروها  وسحلوها، ومافيش شنب اتهز في المنيا ودافع عنها".

وأضاف رشدي، خلال برنامجه "قصر الكلام"، المذاع على شاشة "النهار": "لو في  إيدي قرار كنت كتبت على مدخل المحافظة (يا بلد مافيهاش راجل)"، متابعا:  "المسؤولون في المحافظة بيحاولوا يطرمخوا على الموضوع، والشيوخ ماحدش فيهم  اتكلم كلمة واحدة ولا ادانوا هذه الجريمة، إحنا حتى الطرحة مانستحقهاش".

وتابع الدسوقي: "مش لازم ندفن راسنا في الرملة زي النعامة، لا الشعب ده  متدين بطبعه، ولا الجدعنة ولا الشهامة بقيت عنوان، المجتمع ده مليان مشاكل  ولازم يقف قدام المراية ويعالج نفسه، ويعرف إن لا زبيبة الصلاة هي ضمانة  الجنة، ولا اللحية وفتاوى التطرف هي الدين، ولا بوسة شيخ الأزهر والبابا هي  الدين، المجتمع ده لازم يفوق ويعرف حقيقة إنه مش جدع، بدليل إن 90% من  سيدات مصر بيتعرضوا للتحرش في عز الضهر ومحدش بيدافع عنهم".

وكانت مطرانية المنيا وأبوقرقاص، اتهمت في بيان رسمي منها أمس الأربعاء،  أشخاصًا "بتعرية سيدة مسنة" في قرية الكرم، بسبب شائعة عن علاقة ابنها  بفتاة مسلمة. وهاجمت على أثرها أسرة الفتاة منزل الشاب، واعتدت على والدته  بتجريدها من ملابسها في الشارع، بحسب البيان، وجاء ذلك فيما ألقت الأجهزة  الأمنية القبض على 6 أشخاص من المتهمين في الواقعة، وما زالت تلاحق باقي  المتهمين. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*



الفيديو
[YOUTUBE]Crrq9wDWfsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2016)

*فيلم  عربي :
اندلاع النيران مؤخرا اليوم فى بيت المسلم المعتدى    على الاقباط(سبحان الله)
لاتمام  موازنات   ولاحكام  عملية التسوية  الامنية الحمضانة 


#ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

* بكرى الأنبا مكاريوس رفض لقاء وفد البرلمان لحين القبض على جناة المنيا*

    منذ 29 دقيقه May 27, 2016, 10:42 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أكد النائب مصطفى بكرى عضو مجلس النواب، أنه أجرى اتصالا مطولا عصر  اليوم مع نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام لمحافظة المنيا، ودار حوار حول  تطورات حادثة قرية الكرم بمركز أبو قرقاص. وقال بكرى فى بيان له منذ قليل،  إنه عرض على الأنبا رغبة وفد من أعضاء البرلمان زيارة الكنيسة، ولقاء  السيدة سعاد ثابت – المعتدى عليها - إلا أن الأنبا أعلن اعتذاره عن استقبال  أى شخص هذه الأيام، لحين القبض على الجناة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  ضدهم. وقال بكرى إن الأنبا أكد له أن لديه مرارة مما حدث، وهو شعور  الكثيرين، ولذلك يرى تأجيل اللقاء مع الوفود كافة، فيما أبدى بكرى تفهمه  لموقف الأنبا وتمنى انتهاء هذه الأزمة سريعا، وتفعيل دور القانون،  والحيلولة دون استغلال البعض للأحداث فى ضوء بيان قداسة البابا تواضروس. 

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*الأنبا مكاريوس يكشف عن السبيل الوحيد لتهدئة الرأي العام






طالب الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا وأبوقرقاص، بضرورة الوصول للمتسبب في كارثة تجريد سيدة المنيا من ملابسها، معاتبًا بشدة كل مسؤول يخرج ليضلل الرأي العام بكلام لا معنى له.

وأوضح مكاريوس، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية رشا نبيل ببرنامج "كلام تاني" المذاع على فضائية "دريم"، اليوم الجمعة، ما لم يحسم أمر القضية داخل مصر والمنيا بالقبض على الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة ستترك الساحة للتدخل الخارجي، فمصر كلها أهينت في سيدة المنيا التي تم تجريدها من ملابسها، فالقبض على الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة السبيل الوحيد لتهدئة الرأي العام، وسيدة المنيا كسبت تعاطف المصريين والعالم كله، مشيرًا إلى أنه رفض حضور اجتماع بيت العائلة، كما أعلم رفضه أي تحرك مجتمعي قبل إلقاء القبض على الجناة ومحاكمتهم​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*أسقف المنيا الأمن مش قادر على الجناة في واقعة سيدة الكرم

[YOUTUBE]eUcOkQ4cc7Y[/YOUTUBE]

أعرب الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا، عن تخوفه من قيام قوات الأمن بإلقاء القبض على أشخاص بطريقة عشوائية لا علاقة لهم بواقعة تجريد سيدة قرية "الكرم" من ملابسها.
وقال الأنبا مكاريوس، فى مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "مصر فى أسبوع" على قناة "ten" مساء اليوم الجمعة، "الأمن مش قادر يقبض على الجناة الحقيقيين.. فأخشى مع الضغط وكثرة المسالة أن يقبضوا على أن مجموعة من الشارع بأسلوب الشيوع ويتضح من خلال التحقيقات أنه لا علاقة لهم بالواقعة فيحفظ التحقيقات في القضية".
وأكد أن مثل هذه تكررت كثيرًا في السابق، مضيفًا "خلى المخطئ ينال عقابه بما يتناسب مع جريمته".
وأشار إلي أن هناك عدة أشخاص كانوا على علم بحالة التوتر وتهديدات بهجوم بعد صلاة الجمعة ولم يحركوا ساكنًا ولم يتخذوا أى إجراءات وقائية، مؤكدًا وجود تقصير أمني كان من المكن تلافي وقوع الكارثة.
​*


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2016)

*ويبدأ المسلسل اللي كلنا عارفينه (كلام عمدة الكرم):

فجَّر عمر راغب، عمدة قرية الكرم بأبو قرقاص، قنبلة من العيار الثقيل، مؤكدا أن سيدة الكرم "سعاد ثابت" لم تتعرَّ، وأن كل ما تردد وقيل منذ الواقعة إلى الآن عارٍ من الصحة، وعلي مسئوليته الشخصية.
وأضاف: "سعاد ثابت  لم يتم تعريتها، وإنما مزقت ملابسها أثناء المشاجرة، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى  قام كل من: الحاج مجاهد صلاح وزوجته، ومجدي زناتي وزوجته، بإلقاء عباءة  عليها، وستر جسدها وإدخالها إلى منزلهما.
وتابع: لا توجد مسافة بين  منزل سعاد والرجلين المسلمين اللذين ستراها، موضحا أن مساحة الشارع لا  تتجاوز 5 أمتار، مؤكدا أن تمزيق ملابس «سيدة الكرم» لم يستغرق لحظات،  واستترت بعد ذلك، لافتا إلى أن الذين ستروها، تم اتهامهم في الواقعة.
وأضاف: ليس من المعقول أن يقوم الرجلان بفعل الخير ويتهمان في الواقعة، موضحا أن المفاجأة الكبرى اتهام شخص متوفى من 2005، ويدعي رفعت محمود، مؤكدا أن شهادة الوفاة مع رئيس مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص، فضلا عن أن أحد المتهمين كان، في ذلك الوقت، يجري عملية جراحية.
وأكد عمدة  قرية الكرم أن كل ما يقال عن رجال الكرم لا يمكن أن يحدث في القرية، موضحا  أن المشكلة وقعت يوم الجمعة، وكنا في طريقنا إلى الحل، وتم بالفعل تحديد  جلسة بين الطرفين، يوم الإثنين الماضي، إلا أن الطرف المسيحي لم يحضر  الجلسة، ولم يعتذر حتى عن الحضور، مؤكدا أن اليوم أيضا لم يحضر أي طرف  مسيحي، للقاء بيت العائلة، وحتى النواب الأقباط.
وطالب عمدة الكرم  النواب الأقباط بالتهدئة، من أجل الوطن، لا سيما أن الطرف القبطي ممتنع عن  الصلح، ولم يحضر مع بيت العائلة، مؤكدا أن المشاجرة التي وقعت، يوم الجمعة،  كانت رد فعل على فعل تم ارتكابه.

وأنهى عمر راغب، عمدة الكرم، كلامه قائلا: «صورة أهل الكرم جميعهم اتهزت».*

*المصدر:* http://www.vetogate.com/2206765​​


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *قبطى بالكرم/ الاعتداء علينا مخطط له بدليل الحملة الأمنية التى داهمت منازلنا قبل أيام للتأكد من عدم وجود سلاح ندافع به عن أنفسنا
> القبطى فضل سعد أحد أقباط قرية الكرم يروى تفاصيل الاعتداء على الأقباط وتعرية القبطية المسنة ونهب وحرق المنازل ويصرح:
> فوجئنا بهم بيوزعوا ورق صغير (منشورات) يوم الخميس علشان يجمعوا بعض لتنفيذ الاعتداء.
> ابلغت ابونا اللى بخدم معاه وقدس ابونا ابلغ رئيس مباحث المركز الذى طمئن ابونا وقاله "ماتقلقش مفيش حاجة هتحصل"
> ...



كلام السيد فضل سعد، عن تصوير السيدة سعاد وهم يعروها من ملابسها، كلام صحيح مية المية. لقد رأيت الفيديو على موقع أجنبي، وفضلت عدم نقله. السيدة سعاد على الأرض تصرخ، و عددٌ من أشباه الشياطين ينزعون عنها ملابسها وهم يصرخون "الله اكبر".

في الثانية أل 34 من الفيديو يظهر بوضوح لحم فخديها وجزء من رجليها. رجال عديدون أبوهم ابليس  كانوا يحيطون بالمشهد مهللين و هم يكبرون. لماذا؟... لقد ثأروا و انتصروا لأبيهم المسكين الذي قَهَرَهُ الصليب و الذي اغتاظ بموت المسيح إذ لم يقوى على الإحتفاظ به. من حق الأبناء أن يكرهوا كل من يكرهه أبوهم!


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2016)

*وتاني تصريح مخزي بالإنكار:*​ 
*أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى بمحافظة المنيا، أن الوضع بقرية الكرم التابعة  لمركز أبوقرقاص مستقر تمامًا، وأن أهالي القرية يمارسون حياتهم بشكل طبيعي  دون أدنى مشاكل.تقارير ومتابعات

ونفى المصدر الأمني ما تداولته  بعض وسائل الإعلام ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، بشأن قيام بعض المسلمين من  أهالي القرية باقتحام منزل شاب قبطي والاعتداء على والدته بالضرب ونزع  ملابسها وإجبارها على السير في شوارع القرية "عارية"، مؤكدًا أنه لم يحدث  أي اعتداء على أي سيدة بالقرية ولا توجد أي محاضر رسمية بتلك الواقعة،  متسائلًا: هل يعقل أن يستطيع أحد اقتحام منزل أي شخص في ظل التواجد المكثف  لقوات الأمن؟.

كما نفى المصدر الأمني، في تصريحات لـ"بوابة  الأهرام"، حدوث تهجير لأسرة الشاب القبطي، مؤكدًا أن الأسرة لا تزل تقيم  بالقرية حتى الآن، وأن الشاب ترك القرية بمحض إرادته ولم يجبره أحد على  ذلك، مشيرًا إلى أن خلافات الجيرة هي سبب نشوب المشاجرة بين أفراد  العائلتين وليس كما نشرت وسائل الإعلام حول وجود خلافات طائفية بين أهالي  القرية، وأن قوات الأمن توجهت فور علمها بنشوب المشاجرة التي أسفرت عن حرق  منزل الشاب القبطي، إلى محل الواقعة، ولكن الحريق امتد إلى منزلين مجاورين  غير مستهدفين، وتم السيطرة على الحريق وضبط 5 أشخاص شاركوا في ارتكاب  الأحداث وقررت النيابة العامة، اليوم الأربعاء، تجديد حبسهم لمدة أسبوع على  ذمة القضية. 

ولفت المصدر، إلى أن ما أعلنته مطرانية المنيا بأن  والد ووالدة الشاب المسيحي قاما يوم الخميس 19 مايو بتحرير محضر بمركز شرطة  أبوقرقاص، يبلغان فيه بتلقيهما تهديدات، وبأنه من المتوقع أن تنفذ تلك  التهديدات في اليوم التالي، ليس له أساس من الصحة، مؤكدًا أن مركز شرطة  أبوقرقاص لم ترده أي بلاغات من الأسرة القبطية.

وأوضح المصدر الأمني  أنه لا توجد أي علاقات عاطفية بين الشاب القبطي والفتاة المسلمة، موضحًا  أن بعض المغرضين يستخدمون "العرض" في إشعال الأزمة، مناشدًا وسائل الإعلام  بتحري الدقة قبل نشر الأخبار لتجنب نشر معلومات مغلوطة عن حقيقة الأحداث.

وكانت  "الكنيسة" قد أصدرت بيانًا، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، قالت فيه: إن "قرية  الكرم بمركز أبوقرقاص بالمنيا، قد شهدت اشتباكات بين عائلتين مسلمة ومسيحية  منذ عدة أيام، بعد انتشار نبأ وجود علاقة غير شرعية بين شاب مسيحي وفتاة  مسلمة".

**المصدر: http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/982667.aspx*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *ويبدأ المسلسل اللي كلنا عارفينه (كلام عمدة الكرم):
> 
> فجَّر عمر راغب، عمدة قرية الكرم بأبو قرقاص، قنبلة من العيار الثقيل، مؤكدا أن سيدة الكرم "سعاد ثابت" لم تتعرَّ، وأن كل ما تردد وقيل منذ الواقعة إلى الآن عارٍ من الصحة، وعلي مسئوليته الشخصية.
> وأضاف: "سعاد ثابت  لم يتم تعريتها، وإنما مزقت ملابسها أثناء المشاجرة، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى  قام كل من: الحاج مجاهد صلاح وزوجته، ومجدي زناتي وزوجته، بإلقاء عباءة  عليها، وستر جسدها وإدخالها إلى منزلهما.
> ...



أكرم وانعم يا عمدة القرية.... وكأن تمزيق ملابسها أقل عنفا، وأكثر قبولا من التعرية الكاملة.... هذا لو افترضنا صحة كلامه.

ناس لا يعرفون الحق لأنه ليس فيهم.

[Q-BIBLE]
 أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق. متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب. (يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44) [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2016)

*طبيعي يا أمي لأن كل مسئول خايف على كرسيه*
*وبعدين لما صورة الرجال اتهزت كل واحد انتفض يدافع عنها*
*لكن مش انتقض يدافع عن أم مسكينة لأن ما يهمه هو صورته لأن كبرياءه وجعه *​


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *طبيعي يا أمي لأن كل مسئول خايف على كرسيه*
> *وبعدين لما صورة الرجال اتهزت كل واحد انتفض يدافع عنها*
> *لكن مش انتقض يدافع عن أم مسكينة لأن ما يهمه هو صورته لأن كبرياءه وجعه *​



كنت أتمنى لو شرفهم وكرامتهم توجعوا، بس للأسف مش عندهم لا شرف و لا كرامة. شتان بين الكبرياء والكرامة.


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2016)

*لازال العرى الحكومى مستمر *​


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2016)

*بعد أحداث "الكرم"
.. فتش  عن "الجلسات العرفية".. 
المجلس الملى يحذر : 
القضاء العرفى أهدر حقوق  المواطنين فى مرات سابقة
ودراسة تؤكد :
 45 جلسة صلح فى أربع سنوات تدخلت  لحل قضايا مشابهة والنتيجة خطر
*​* السبت، 28 مايو 2016 
 كتبت سارة علام
*
*الفتت أحداث قرية "الكرم" بمركز أبو قرقاص بالمنيا النظر إلى دور الجلسات  العرفية أو القضاء العرفى فى حل المشكلات التى تنشأ بين المسلمين والأقباط  فى القرى والريف سواء أكانت نزاعات طائفية أو خلافات عادية تطورت إلى  جنايات بين المواطنين، حيث رفض المجلس الملى للأقباط الأرثوذكس اللجوء إلى  مثل تلك الجلسات فى واقعة المنيا، مؤكدا إنها أهدرت حقوق الأقباط فى وقائع  مشابهة سابقة، وذلك فى بيان رسمى.
 وطالب المجلس باللجوء للقانون لحل تلك المشكلات باعتباره الضمانة الحقيقة  لحقوق المواطنين معتبرًا الجلسات العرفية سببًا فيما آلت إليه الأمور.
 المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية، أصدرت العام الماضى دراسة كاملة عن دور  الجلسات العرفية فى النزاعات الطائفية، تحت عنوان "فى عرف من؟"، ورصدت  الدراسة عدد الجلسات العرفية التى تمت منذ 25 يناير 2011 حتى نهاية العام  2014، حيث قدرتها بـ 45 جلسة عرفية تمت بعد وقوع حادث مشابه كان المسلمون  والأقباط ضمن أطرافه دون أن تتضمن هذه القائمة أعمال النهب والحرق التى  أعقبت فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة بالكنائس والمبانى الدينية وممتلكات  الأقباط، التى طالت ما يزيد على مائة منشأة دينية مسيحية.
 ووفقا للدراسة التى أعدها الباحث إسحق إبراهيم، فقد تحولت الجلسات العرفية  فى حالات النزاع إلى نوعٍ من القضاء العرفى المختلف عن نظيره فى غيره من  المناطق، وهو القضاء الذى ينتظم وفقًا لما يشبه الدوائر الثابتة، التى تحكم  بما هو متوارث ومتعارف عليه من قواعد مقبولة من مختلف أطراف النزاع،  معتبرة هذه الجلسات تهدر حقًّا أساسيًّا من حقوق الإنسان، نصت عليه الشرعة  الدولية والدستور المصرى، وهو الحق فى المحاكمة العادلة.
 وأكدت الدراسة، على أنها لا تعارض وجود آليات اجتماعية على النطاقين المحلى  والقومى تساعد فى تطويق النزاعات بشكل عام لكن فى جميع الأحوال يجب أن  تبقى هذه الأشكال متجاورة مع وسائل التدخلات القانونية التى يتمتع بها  المواطنون مضيفة: 
ومن واجب الدولة أن تحرص على تطبيقها، وضمان توفرها،  وحماية من يلجأ إليها من أى عدوان على حقوقه الأخرى. 
 وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن الجلسات العرفية لعبت دورًا كآلية لتهدئة الاحتقان  الطائفى فى عدد من الحالات، ووضعت حدًّا لتفاقم هذه الاعتداءات ومنع  انتشارها على نطاق واسع، لا سيما فى ظل انتشار عوامل الفرز الدينى والطائفى  واستخدام ذلك لحشد الأنصار والمؤيدين وتحريضهم للاصطفاف فى هذا الاستقطاب.  لكن هذا الدور كان أيضًا عاملًا رئيسيًّا فى تكرار وتجدد الاعتداءات  الطائفية. 
 من جانبه، رحب فادى يوسف منسق ائتلاف أقباط مصر، ببيان الرئيس السيسي الذى  أمر بإحالة كافة المتهمين فى القضية للقضاء واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القضائية  ضدهم. 
 وجدد يوسف فى تصريحاته لليوم السابع، تأكيده على ضرورة تقديم الجناة  للعدالة والاستجابة لتعليمات الرئيس دون القبول بالقضاء العرفى الذى يهدر  حق الأقباط فى مثل تلك الحالات.  
كان الأنبا مكاريوس قد أكد لليوم السابع فى حوار سابق، أن جلسات القضاء  العرفى تهدر حق المواطنين الأقباط وتشجع المتطرفين للنيل منهم فى مرات  تالية.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2016)

*مظهر شاهين :
 يجب تطبيق  القانون لمنع تكرار حادث المنيا مرة أخرى 
*​*السبت، 28 مايو 2016 *
* كتب أحمد عيسى و عزوز الديب*

* قال الشيخ مظهر شاهين أمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، إن حادث المنيا هو حادث  مؤسف جدا ، فهو يدل على قلة نخوة مرتكبى تلك الجريمة ،كما تقدم باعتذار  لأسرة السيدة القبطية التى تم الاعتداء عليها .
 وطالب "شاهين" فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" بتطبيق القانون على مرتكبى هذا  الحادث ، لمنع تكرار تلك الأحداث مرة أخرى، كما وجة الشكر للأصوات العاقلة  سواء داخل الكنيسة أو خارجها التى استوعبت خطورة الموقف، وحجم الاستهداف  التى تتعرض له مصر ، ومحاولات البعض لجر مصر لفتنة طائفية . 
*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/5/2...قانون-لمنع-تكرار-حادث-المنيا-مرة-أخر/2736672#


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot](*) "السيسى " أمر باعادة بناء المنازل المتضررة على نفقة الدولة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أمر سيادته بسرعة السير فى التحقيقات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أعتذر سيادته للسيدة ووعد بلقائها فى القصر الجمهورى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) لفيفٌ من كبار رجال الدولة ونواب مجلس النواب والمشايخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والبابا نفسه قطع زيارته الرعوية بالنمسا وعاد من أجلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجميع قدموا أعتذاراتهم وأبدوا أهتماماً بالواقعة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) محافظ المنيا صرف 5 آلاف جنيه تعويض للسيدة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) النيابة حبست 12 متهماً ..وجارى ضبط 6 أخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع بيبسي حجم عائلى  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة تانية مع الأوردر يا ( كابير ) ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى ...أسوة بكل من وضع رأيه

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]"أشرف الهربان"..كان على علاقة (هيء هيء وميئ ميئ ) مع الست المسلمة (واخدين على بعض)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى *​*[FONT=&quot]قالت أن "أشرف الهربان" شريك جوزها المسلم فى تجارة ( محل أدوات كهربائية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يعنى المسلم والقبطى كانوا (ثمن على عثل) ... لكن ...الشركة أنفضت ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما سألت جوزها فضيتوا الشركة اللى بينكم لية ؟ قالها أنه بسببها هى (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا خلافات مالية ولا خلافات إدارية .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فعلاً ( حسب كلامها ) كان فيه بينهم مواقف مريبة...تدعو للشك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مع ملاحظة أنه من الصعب على أى ( صعيدى ) أنه يشيع على نفسه أنه (متقرطس)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(أم) "أشرف الهربان" على مايبدو أنها عملت حاجة أو لسّنِت بكلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقرية صغيرة وسكانها معدودين وصعايدة ...والكلمة بترِّن جواها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ( طبعاً ) هذا لا يستدعى ولا يُبرر أبداً تعرية سيدة مُسنة وفضحها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الدنيا قامت بسبب تعدى على سيدة مُسنة من أول رئيس الجمهورية لغاية أصغر واحد فى البلد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدينا كلها قامت ... وكل دة "أشرف الهربان" لم يظهر من أجل أمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
على رأى عمنا " نجيب محفوظ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنا ضحايا .... كلنا مجرمين

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و... إلى أن نلتقى مرة أخرى مع دراما القبطى والمسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكم منى أرق التحيات [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

* زوج سيدة المنيا مصر أهم شىء ولن نسمح بتدخل أى أطراف*

    منذ 59 دقيقه May 28, 2016, 1:03 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*           عقد اللواء طارق نصر محافظ المنيا، لقاءً مفتوحًا مع ممثلى بيت العائلة  المصرية، وممثلى الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر، وممثلى البابا تواوضرس، بحضور  اللواء رضا طبلية مدير الأمن، وعدد من نواب البرلمان بديوان عام محافظة  المنيا، عقب الزيارة التى قام بها المحافظ ومدير الأمن اليوم لقرية الكرم  بمركز أبوقرقاص، حيث أديا صلاة الجمعة من مسجد القرية، كما تابعا آخر  المستجدات بالقرية واطمأنا على الموقف العام بالقرية.

كما حضر اللقاء "دميان" زوج السيدة "سعاد" المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ"سيدة  المنيا"، والذى أعرب عن خالص شكره لجميع القيادات لما قاموا به من جهود  خلال الأيام الماضية لاحتواء الموقف، وقال إن مصر أهم من أى شىء، ولن نسمح  بتدخل أى أطراف أخرى.

وأعرب النائب سيد أبو بريدعه، عن شكره لممثلى الكنيسة والأزهر وجميع  القيادات على العمل على احتواء الأزمة، وقال إن مصر نسيج واحد بفضل وحدة  مواطنيها.
نقلا عن برلمانى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

جوز الست باع القضيه وباع الاسقف وباع الكل من اجل قعده مع المحافظ


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2016)

*هو مش باع يا جميل الواحد مش عارف قالولوا ايه لأن لا هياتقال ايه الكلام الموجه ليه
ولا ايه اللي حصل على وجه التحديد وانت عارف الإعلام مش هايظهر غير اللي عايزينه وبس
وكله تمام يا فاندم في النهاية وخلاص، اش حال ان الناس اللي اعترفت في الاخر أن ده حصل
هما هما اللي انكروا انه حصل، فمش فيه فايدة في تناول الموضوعات دية في إطارها القانوني السليم
وهانفضل نلف وندرو في حلقة مفرغة وفي النهاية البلد كلها اللي هاتدفع الثمن
على حساب عدم التحرك الجاد وحل المشكلة من جذرها بتفعيل القانون فعلاً
وهايتكرر نفس السيناريو مرة ومرات وهايبقى نفس ذات الحل عينــــــــه
اللي بيتكرر من التسعينات بنفس الخطوات الإنكار وبعدين جلسة عرفية
وبعدين تقبيل وصور وانتهى المشهد الأول
ولا زال العرض مستمر
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2016)

*لا استغرب   طريقة  تناول   [ بعض ]  زملاء المنتدى  
  واتفهم  جيداً  كل الطبيخ الحمضان وعفن البطن  الذى يرد فى كلامهم 
وهل  بعد الكفر ذنب ؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2016)

*نتوجه بالشكر الى السيد المحافظ البيض  لقيامه بصرف بدل  شرف - بدل مواطنة - بدل عري - بدل ظلم واستبداد -بدل حرام - بدل انسانية .
لزوج الست التى اتبهدلت قدره  5000جنيه 
{المصدر من هنا }
 جهود اللئام  الحثيثة   تعتبر    نجحت لتصدير مزيد من الجلسات العرفية اللاقانونية مع  اسذج واجهل   اطراف الموضوع 

امال انت عايزهم  يقدرو على الانبا مكاريوس الذى هو المسار الشرعى الوحيد؟؟؟؟؟
إلتفوا ع الشرعية  برااااافو  يا صـــــــــــّـيـــــــــع   

__________________
تأملوا  نوعية  اخلاق  ودين  ومبادئ   هذه  الناس:  اشتروا جوز الست القبطية دفعوا له خمستلاف جنيه يشتروا بيها سكوته!!!!!!

#ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس

​*


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى ...أسوة بكل من وضع رأيه
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]"أشرف الهربان"..كان على علاقة (هيء هيء وميئ ميئ ) مع الست المسلمة (واخدين على بعض)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى *​*[FONT=&quot]قالت أن "أشرف الهربان" شريك جوزها المسلم فى تجارة ( محل أدوات كهربائية ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يعنى المسلم والقبطى كانوا (ثمن على عثل) ... لكن ...الشركة أنفضت ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما سألت جوزها فضيتوا الشركة اللى بينكم لية ؟ قالها أنه بسببها هى (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا خلافات مالية ولا خلافات إدارية .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فعلاً ( حسب كلامها ) كان فيه بينهم مواقف مريبة...تدعو للشك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مع ملاحظة أنه من الصعب على أى ( صعيدى ) أنه يشيع على نفسه أنه (متقرطس)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> (أم) "أشرف الهربان" على مايبدو أنها عملت حاجة أو لسّنِت بكلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقرية صغيرة وسكانها معدودين وصعايدة ...والكلمة بترِّن جواها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ( طبعاً ) هذا لا يستدعى ولا يُبرر أبداً تعرية سيدة مُسنة وفضحها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


سواء كان  هناك علاقة بين الاتنين ليس هذا المهم
المهم ما ذتب الاخرين فى موضوع كهذا
علاقة منحرفة بين اثنين يتم فيها حرق  بيوت المسيحين لية 
للاسف هذا فكر اسلامى عجيب نشاهدة متكرر فى معظم الحالات التى يكون طرفاها مسلم ومسيحى
اذا تم صلح عرفى كما يحدث فى حميع الحالات السابقة يبقى بعد كدة مش  نزيط ونقول حقنا والقانون فية والكلام اللى بيتكرر كل مرة[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2016)

*1- الست  المسلمة  نفسها انكرت  وتحدت على الملا من يقدر ان يثبت  عليها شئ مخل بالشرف؟؟
2- من الناحية الشرعية الاسلامية  والقانونية  - لايوجد ما يعيب او يجرّم  علاقة [هئ هئ ومئ مئ].
3- ما الداعى  وما المبرر لحرق عشرات بيوت ومتاجر الاقباط وخسائر 250مليون جنيه؟؟؟
4- ما الداعى وماالمبرر لجرجرة ام الولد المسيحية من بيتها وتجريدها من ثيابها اومن طرحتها حتى ..أو حتى الشروع فى ذلك .؟؟
5-  السيدة المسلمة  قالت ان طليقها يريد ان يتحلل من واجبات النفقة وبالتالى كيديا يتهمها بما يتهمها به - ده هى اللى بترد على الزميل الذى يبدو ان يقرأ كيفما يريد...
6- الالتفاف على قيادة الاقباط الشعبية الرسمية نيافة الانبا مكاريوس 
-حيلة زفرة من اشخاص زفرين - حسابهم مع الاقباط  حتمى  ولو بعدحين . 
7- نحن وضعنا  اخبارا موثقة  ومصادرها  -روابط ومقاطع فيديو  وعلقنا فى اطار الاخبار والادلة الموثقة والدلائل والقرائن - ولم نضع اراءنا الذاتية الخارجة عن السرب.

8-  س: لماذا  تبلعون   العلاقة بين الانثي المسيحية والذكر المسلم  ولا تقبلون العلاقة بين الانثي المسلمة والذكر المسيحى ؟؟؟
ج:   لان الاسلام  لايجيز .
س: لماذا الاسلام -مادام دين الرحمة للعالمين ودين اليسر  لا يجيز ؟؟
ولماذا ننفرد  بالخضوع للاسلام وحده فى احكام بشأن علاقة مختلطة ؟؟
ج:  اصل الاسلام دين الدولة <المادة الثانية> فالانحياز دائما لمصلحة الطرف المسلم على حساب الطرف المسيحى 
 الاسلام دين رحمة - لكن الرجل المسيحى يكفر بما تعتقد به الانثي المسلمة  بينما الرجل المسلم يعتقد بالانبياء والرسل كافة ويؤءمن بما جاء به عيسي ..
س : هل الاسلام يؤءمن ان المسيح ابن الله وانه جاء فاديا ومخلصا للبشرية ويؤءمن باسرار الكنيسة السبعة ويؤءمن باربعة اناجيل  متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا؟؟
ج: الاسلام لايؤءمن ان المسيح اسمه يسوع ولا انه ابن الله ولا انه مخلص ولا فادى ولا باربعة اناجيل  بل الانجيل الذى  انزله الله علي عيسي ولا يؤمن بالاسرار السبعة ؟؟
س: يعنى سيادتك كلامك متناقض ان الرجل المسلم  يؤءمن با تؤمن به المرأة الكتابية ؟
ج: ظكمطممكةستثهاثهؤؤةثتؤلانيعؤلالبءسققسئلف...والصبح اذا عسس والليل اذا تنفس ...كهيعص لخمعهةاتىبليييقفلفغغف.....  فهمت  بقي؟؟؟
س :  ما رقم تلفون اقرب مشتشفي امراض عقلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](*) محافظ المنيا صرف 5 آلاف جنيه تعويض للسيدة
> *​*[FONT=&quot]
> *​​


 *[FONT=&quot]الخمسة آلاف جنيهاً ( تعويض مؤقت ) وهو الحد الأقصى حسب لوائح وقوانين الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويستوى فيها أى مصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لما محافظ المنيا يصرف ( التعويض المؤقت ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا معناه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  أنه يعطى الحق للسيدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برفع دعوى مدنية بالتعويض الذى تراه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذه الدعوى تكون ( مستقلة ) عن الدعوى الجنائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لن تنتظر السيدة ( الفصل بحكم نهائى[FONT=&quot] بات [/FONT]) فى الدعوى الجنائية التى ستُحركها النيابة العامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى مش هتستنى أربع خمس سنين كمان ...[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وشكراً لكل من ساهم ... سواء بالحضور أو تلغرافياً[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
وإلى أن نلتقى بكم فى د[FONT=&quot]روس أخرى [/FONT]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقعدوا بالعافية 
[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2016)

*تحدثت عنايات محمد، 65 سنة ربة منزل، للمرة الأولى عن واقعة تعرض  «سعاد ثابت، سيدة المنيا، للسحل والتعرية على أيدى غاضبين من أبناء قرية  الكرم في مركز أبوقرقاص.
  وقالت «عنايات» في فيديو مُتداول على الشبكات الاجتماعية، اليوم السبت،  إنها لم تشاهد الواقعة بتفاصيلها ولا تعرف المتهمين أو الجناة، ولكن كل ما  كان يشغلها ستر جارتها.


  وأضافت: «ابني أحضر الست سعاد من الشارع بعد تمزق ملابسها، فقدمت لها  ملابسي لارتدائها»، مؤكدة أنها لا تعرف متهمين أو متورطين لأنها ليست من  مواليد قرية الكرم رغم أنها متزوجة ومستقرة بها، وقالت «أنا في حالي من  منزلنا هذا لمنزلي الآخر».


  وأوضحت أن كل ما كان يهمها هو مساعدة جارتها بعدما شاهدتها وتمزقت  ملابسها، ثم ساعدتها في الخروج عبر منزل جار لهم يدعي سمير، بعدما اطمأنت  لهدوء الأوضاع في الشارع.


  وكانت قرية «الكرم» بمركز أبوقرقاص شهدت عمليات حرق وتدمير لعدد من  المنازل على خلفية توارد أنباء عن وجود علاقة عاطفية بين ربة منزل متزوجة  وشاب.


  واتهمت سعاد ثابت، 68 سنة ربة منزل والدة الشاب، طليق السيدة وشقيقه  ووالدهم بسحلها عارية أمام منزلها بعد حرقه، وقيامهم بتمزيق ملابسها كاملة  بعد التعدي عليها بالضرب.


  وتقدمت السيدة المسلمة ببلاغ ضد طليقها وأسرته تتهمهم فيه بالتشهير بها، وطالبت بتوقيع كافة الكشوف الطبية عليها لإثبات براءتها.

هذا الخبر منقول من : المصري اليوم

**[YOUTUBE]AfCUepYRzXI[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

* وحيد حامد مطالبا بإقالة «عمدة الكرم» تعامل بغوغائية في «تعرية مسنة»*

    منذ 7 دقيقه May 28, 2016, 10:12 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أكد الكاتب وحيد حامد، أن عمدة قرية الكرم التابعة لمركز أبو قرقاص  تعامل مع أزمة تجريد السيدة من ملابسها بغوغائية، ويصر على كلام إنشائي  ويريد حل القضية بأسلوب «الصوت العالي»، على حد قوله.

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «على مسئوليتي»، المذاع على قناة «صدى  البلد»، تقديم الإعلامي أحمد موسى، أنه لابد من إقالة عمدة القرية ومحاسبته  على اتهام سيدة بإقامة علاقة غير شرعية مع شاب مسيحي دون دليل.

وتابع أنه آن الآوان لإعمال القانون وعدم الاعتماد على موروثات الحزب الوطني المنحل.

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2016)

مشاده كلاميه بين الانبا مكاريوس وعمدة الكرم

[YOUTUBE]vX0yVWntITM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ffk2D0ARBI8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Eh2wSU-D0wE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1rtstxQ_GAA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

* عمدة «الكرم» يدعو الأنبا مكاريوس للصلح على الهواء والأخير يرد*

    منذ 50 دقيقه May 28, 2016, 9:39 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*         دعا عمر راغب، عمدة قرية الكرم، الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف المنيا، لجلسة صلح  في منزله، لتهدئة الأوضاع،على أن تسير الإجراءات القانونية كما هي.

وأضاف، خلال برنامج «على مسئوليتي»، المذاع على قناة «صدى البلد»، تقديم  أحمد موسى، أنه لم يعلم بما حدث إلا بعد وقوعه، لأنه كان وليد اللحظة ولم  يكن له مقدمة.

من جانبه، رفض الأنبا مكاريوس، خلال مداخلة هاتفية بالبرنامج، طلب العمدة، مؤكدا أن الجانب الاجتماعي يأتي بعد الجانب القانوني.

وأكد الأنبا مكاريوس أن العمدة لا يقيم في القرية، ويتنقل بينها وبين  مركز أبوقرقاص، مضيفا: السيدة تعرت بالكامل، والشهود أكدوا ذلك في النيابة،  وهو الأمر الذي نفاه عمدة الكرم تماما.

وحمل عمدة الكرم الأنبا مكاريوس مسئولية أي حدث في القرية بين الطرفين، بعد  أن رفض جلسة الصلح، ورد عليه الأنبا مكاريوس بأن المسئولية تقع عليه لأنه  عمدة القرية.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

*السؤال بقى*
*





؟*
*هى دى مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال بقى*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



لا دى  اعتقد صوره رمزيه مناسبه للحدث
علشان ست كبيره وبتعيط 
 لكن دى مالهاش اى علاقه بالموضوع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

*انا فاهم انها صوره رمزيه لكن شايف ان الاعلام كله بينشرها على انها صورة الست صاحبة قضية ابو قرقاص
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

*علشان محدش من ابو قرقاص يقول ان اللى حصل لايعبر عن فكر مسلمى القريه تعالو افكركم انتوا مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
1997 قتل 9 أقباط أمام كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية – مركز أبو قرقاص
*




*فى ظ،ظ¢ فبراير ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ§ وفى تمام الساعة السابعة وبينما كان بعض الشباب  الاقباط يتجمعون للعبادة فى كنيسة مارجرجس بابوقرقاص .. دخل عليهم اثنان من  اعضاء الجماعة الاسلامية واطلقوا على الشباب رصاص الارهاب والغدر بعد ان  اغلقوا الباب عليهم حتى لا يهرب احد وكان هناك اثنان اخران يؤمنان من دخل  الكنيسة ليقوم بعمل يقربه من الله .. وهو قتل الاقباط فى بيت الله .. وسقط  من الشباب 8 شهداء واصيب اخرون ..
ومن الشهداء طالب الطب والعروس التى كانت ستزف بعد ايام و منهم الخادم  والشماس والعامل وكلهم صغار كانت الحياة فى انتظارهم .. ولكنهم ذهبوا لعالم  افضل على يد ارهاب غادر
وكانت اجهزة الامن فى المنيا قد استعدت قبل الحادث الارهابى لعملية كبيرة  للقبض على بعض رؤوس الارهاب هناك بناء على معلومات مؤكدة ان هناك عمليات  ارهابية يتم الاعداد لها .. ولكن قبل البدء فى العملية جاءت التعليمات من  وزير الداخلية وقتها وهو حسن الألفى الذى أوصى بإيقاف عمليات القبض  للإرهابيين ..
ولم يشبع منفذوا عملية كنيسة ابو قرقاص من الدم ففى طريق الخروج وجدوا قبطيا فقتلوه ضربا بالرصاص
وبعدها بيومان هجم الارهابيون على قرية كوم الزهير واوثقوا قبطيان بالحبال  وبينما كانوا يستعدوا لنحرهم بالرصاص جاء قبطيا ثالث وحاول انقاذ المربوطين  ولكنه نال الشهادة معهما وبذلك يرتفع شهداء حادث كنيسة الفكرية الى 12  شهيد
وبالطبع لم يتم القبض على احد فى جريمة قتل 12 مواطن مصرى
ولكن الحمدلله الاخوة تابوا وانابوا وقالوا الارهاب كان غصبن عننا وكان  مفروض علينا وشكلوا حزبا بل احزابا وربما كان القاتل او الراس المدبر للقتل  عضوا محترما معتبرا فى مجلس الشعب فى مصر ما بعد الثورة










*

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2016)

وانا كمان بقول هو الاعلام بيعمل كده ليه 
بالرغم ان صورة الست موجوده بالفعل 
        اعلام غريب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4qHP31BZX9w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*مفاجأة في أسماء المتهمين بـ أحداث المنيا






كشفت مصادر مقربة أن هناك 16 متهماً، من بينهم قعيد ومتوفي مطلوب ضبطهما وإحضارهما في القضية رقم 3933 لسنة 2013 إداري مركز أبو قرقاص بجنوب محافظة المنيا، بشأن أحداث فتنة قرية الكرم، والاشتباكات التي وقعت بين مسلمين وأقباط، وأسفرت عن إصابة شخصين واحتراق بعض المنازل، على خلفية ترديد شائعات بوجود علاقة عاطفية بين شخص مسيحي وربة منزل مسلمه.
وأوضحت المصادر أن المطلوب ضبطهم وإحضارهم، هم "نظير إسحاق أحمد عبدالحافظ" (35 عاما- حاصل على دبلوم تجارة ويعمل بقال تمويني)، وهو زوج ربة المنزل المسلمة، و"محمد مجدي محمد زناتي" (33 عاما- عامل بمحل أجهزة كهربائية)، و"وليد صابر فوزي عثمان" (28 عاما- طالب)، و "رمضان محمود عبدالرحيم" (56 عاما- فني خراطة بالوحدة المحلية بأبو قرقاص)، و"مجدي محمد زناتي" (51 عاما - مصرفي ببنك)، و"مجاهد صلاح حسن سيد" (43 عاما- عامل)، و"إسحاق أحمد عبد الحافظ" (59 عاما- عامل سويتش بالوحدة المحلية)، و"صالح عبدالحافظ أحمد" (38 عاما- عامل)، و"أحمد توفيق سيد" (37 عاما- عامل)، و"محمد محمود عبدالرحيم" (34 عاما- حاصل على دبلوم)، وشقيقه "أحمد محمود" (39 عاما- حاصل على دبلوم زراعة)، و"عبدالمنعم إسحاق أحمد عبدالحافظ" (33 عاما- عامل)، "وعبدالحافظ سيد عبدالحافظ" )37 عاما- فلاح)، و"هيثم أحمد فؤاد توفيق" (29 عاما- عامل قعيد)، و"خالد سامح عوض" (32 عاما- عامل)، و"رفعت محمود عبدالرحيم" (متوفي منذ عام 2005).​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*السيدة التي حمت «ضحية المنيا» تتحدث للمرة الأولى

[YOUTUBE]AfCUepYRzXI[/YOUTUBE]

تحدثت عنايات محمد، 65 سنة ربة منزل، للمرة الأولى عن واقعة تعرض «سعاد ثابت، سيدة المنيا ، للسحل والتعرية على أيدى غاضبين من أبناء قرية الكرم في مركز أبوقرقاص.


وقالت «عنايات» في فيديو مُتداول على الشبكات الاجتماعية، اليوم السبت، إنها لم تشاهد الواقعة بتفاصيلها ولا تعرف المتهمين أو الجناة، ولكن كل ما كان يشغلها ستر جارتها.


وأضافت: «ابني أحضر الست سعاد من الشارع بعد تمزق ملابسها، فقدمت لها ملابسي لارتدائها»، مؤكدة أنها لا تعرف متهمين أو متورطين لأنها ليست من مواليد قرية الكرم رغم أنها متزوجة ومستقرة بها، وقالت «أنا في حالي من منزلنا هذا لمنزلي الآخر».


وأوضحت أن كل ما كان يهمها هو مساعدة جارتها بعدما شاهدتها وتمزقت ملابسها، ثم ساعدتها في الخروج عبر منزل جار لهم يدعي سمير، بعدما اطمأنت لهدوء الأوضاع في الشارع.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*لميس جابر هذا هو الحل الأمثل لأزمة «سيدة المنيا»






أكدت الدكتورة لميس جابر، عضو مجلس النواب، على أن التعامل مع المشكلات الطائفية يتم بشكل خاطئ، مشيرة إلى أنه من الخطأ أن تتحول المشكلات بين المسيحيين والمسلمين إلى أمن الدولة.

وأضافت خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «على مسئوليتي»، المذاع على قناة «صدى البلد»، تقديم الإعلامي أحمد موسى، أن حادثة الكرم لا يجوز فيها الصلح والقانون لكن الدولة أمام خيارين إما الصلح أو القانون.

وأوضحت أن ضرب سيدة في الصعيد وليس تعريتها عار، مشيرة إلى أن هذه الإهانة لا يقبل معها صلح ولابد أن يأخذ القانون مجراه.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*رد ناري من احد ضباط الداخلية عن واقعه تجريد سيده مسنه مسيحيه من ملابسها*


[YOUTUBE]IGcSdhnAJIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

*نائب ابو قرقاص اطالب المسيحيين بضبط النفس
 وماحدث رد فعل
[YOUTUBE]IbwU4TBnuHU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*مذيعة قناة MESat تحرج عمدة قرية الكرم ع الهوا بسبب تعرية السيدة القبطية المسنة*

[YOUTUBE]eC1X5r73Ulw[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]FmC_g6jrsGo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*تعليق نائب النور السلفى على حادث المنيا







أبرزت صحيفة البوابة نيوز، تصريحات النائب أحمد عرجاوي، النائب عن حزب النور، تعليقًا على واقعة سيدة المنيا، أنه حادث عادي في مجتمعنا. وأضافت تعقيبًا على تعرية المسنة القبطية بقرية الكرم بالمنيا، لازم نتعامل مع الأحداث دي ببلاغة وحكمة.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2016)

* خبر أشك فى صحته.. زوج «سيدة الكرم» يحرج محافظ المنيا برسالة على ظرف التعويض*

    منذ 10 دقيقه May 29, 2016, 1:01 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  وجه دانيال عطية عبده، زوج السيدة سعاد ثابت، رسالة مكتوبة إلى محافظ المنيا على ظرف التعويض الذي أرسلته المحافظة.

وقال «دانيال»: «سيادة اللواء الوزير محافظ المنيا شكرا جزيلا على مشاعركم  الطيبة، لدينا ما يكفينا، وإذا احتجنا إلى شيء لن نتردد في اللجوء  لسيادتكم».

وكان اللواء طارق نصر محافظ المنيا، سلم زوج السيدة سعاد ثابت صاحبة أزمة  الكرم التابعة لمركز أبو قرقاص، إعانة عاجلة من المحافظة تقدر بـ5 آلاف.




هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2016)

*عمدة القرية يهدد الاسقف على الهواء قائلا :لو حصلت اى حاجه فى القريه هيبقى الاسقف هو السبب*
*وده لان العمده دعاه على الهواء الى حل المشكله بشكل ودى بعيد عن القانون الا انا الاسقف رفض*
*ايه الفجر ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*أسقف المنيا رفضنا التدخل الأجنبي في حادث سيدة الكرم لثقتنا في الدولة

قال الأنبا مكاريوس، اسقف عام المنيا وأبو قرقاص، إن هناك شخصيات عديد هامة من خارج مصر اتصلوا لمتابعة حادث "سيدة المنيا"، منوها أنه أكد لهم أكدت لهم أننا قادرين على أحتواء الأزمة، ونثق في أجهزة الدولة، وقريبا سوف يتم احتواء الازمة بالكامل، وامتصاص الغضب الموجود في الشارع المصري.
وأضاف "مكاريوس"، خلال مدخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "مساء القاهرة" المذاع عبر فضائية "TEN" اليوم السبت: " انا على تواصل مستمر مع الحكومة وأجهزة المحافظة، ونحاول التعاون للخروج من الأزمة بشكل لائق، وأعطاء كل ذي حق حقه، وكيف نقي المجتمع من مثل هذة الكوارث".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * خبر أشك فى صحته.. زوج «سيدة الكرم» يحرج محافظ المنيا برسالة على ظرف التعويض*
> [/B]


*و هل من المعقول بعد استلام المبلغ ان يُيكتب عليه ؟ 
 والى من يُراد ( إعلامه ) بذاك الرد
- - - 
فا لو خبر (( مشكوك فى مضمونه )) فا لماذا يُعرض ؟؟؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*( بيضة المُحافظ )
متصل - بكل استغراب محافظ المنيا راح يشوف البيضة اللي عليها لفظ الجلالة ومراحش يشوف الست اللي اتعرت

[YOUTUBE]PbNa_gNGQZ0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*جابر عصفور جريمة المنيا سببها التعصب.. والسلفيون يزدرون المسيحيين






علق الدكتور جابر عصفور، وزير الثقافة الأسبق، على حادث المنيا قائلا "ما حدث فى المنيا جريمة سببها تعصب دينى".

وشدد الوزير الأسبق بالقول على أن المجتمع المصرى، لحسن الحظ، نسيج متجانس بين مسلميه وأقباطه، ولكن التعصب فى المجتمع نتيجة طبيعية لانتشار الفكر السلفى، فالسلفيون يطالبون بازدراء المسيحيين، وياسر برهامى يحرم على المسلم أن يهنئ المسيحى بالعيد.

وأضاف وزير الثقافة الأسبق فى حوار ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، مع الإعلامية لبنى عسل، أن الدين الإسلامى لا يوجد به ما يسمى "سنة أو شيعة، ولكن كل هذه صراعات سياسية، متهما شيخ الأزهر بأنه كان يوجه إشارات سلبية إزاء الشيعة، معتبرا ذلك خطأ يمس وحدة المسلمين.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*لميس الحديدي تعلق علي مواقف الانبا مكاريوس الشجاعة
*
[YOUTUBE]XXqKlWbClqA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*الخارجية تتحقق من صحة فيديو تعرية مصري بالكويت

من شابه " اخاه " فما ظلم

( موسم التعريه إبتدأ )​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]FmC_g6jrsGo[/YOUTUBE]​


*الصراااحة الفيديو دا اكتر فيديو حرق دمى 
ايه كمية البجااااحة دى يخربيت كدا 
العمدة دا المفروض اول واحد يتحاسب 
انا مش عارفة ازاى بعد كل دا وعاوز يعمل صلح 
طب ايه رايك نعمل صلح مع دول كمان يا حضرة العمدة :smil8:
*
*نعمل واحدة كمان في قرية الناصرية بني مزار والعيال الاقباط المحبوسين خمس سنين عشان فيديو داعش يعتذروا ويطلعوا عشان مستقبلهم ..
 نعمل واحدة في قرية الاسماعيلية المنيا واللي اتحرقت خيمة صلاة الاقباط  بها من كام يوم وفيها كنيسة مقفولة من 2009 ..جلسة صلح ويعتذروا عن الخيمة  المحروقة ويفتحوا الكنيسة ..
 نعمل جلسة عرفي ونفتح الكنايس المغلقة من  سنين في سمالوط وملوي ومغاغة وباقي قري المنيا ...عدد كبير علي فكرة  ..والامن قافلهم لدواعي امنية واعتقد بالحب وبالعرف ممكن نفتح الكنايس عشان  الناس تصلي ..
 نعمل جلسة عرفي في بني مزار ونناقش موضوع الست القبطية  اللي اتعينت مديرة مدرسة والبنات خرجوا ضدها وتم الغاء القرار عشان المديرة  نصرانية ..اعتقد ممكن بيت العيلة يرجع للست دي حقها 
 نعمل جلسة عرفي  ونقنع الناس ان الشهيد اشرف الهم ينفع يكون اسمه علي مدرسة في مطاي .. هو  قبطي بس اتقتل علي ايدين الاخوان وحقه يكون اسمه علي مدرسته 
 نعمل جلسة عرفي ونرجع كام بنت قبطية تحت السن ..قواصر يعني واختفوا والامن مش عارف يرجعهم ..رغم ان الخاطف بيكون معروف 
 نعمل جلسة عرفي ويحضرها اساتذة كليات جامعة المنيا وبالحب يقولوا كام طالب  قبطي متفوق تم حرمانه من التعيين وكام معيد تم الاستغناء عنه لانه مسيحي  ..بيت العيلة يقنع دكاترة الجامعة ان دا حرام وان الكل سواسية امام القانون  
 بيت العيلة قدامه شغل كتير في المنيا ...*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى ...أسوة بكل من وضع رأيه
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]"أشرف الهربان"..كان على علاقة (هيء هيء وميئ ميئ ) مع الست المسلمة (واخدين على بعض)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى *​*[FONT=&quot]قالت أن "أشرف الهربان" شريك جوزها المسلم فى تجارة ( محل أدوات كهربائية ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يعنى المسلم والقبطى كانوا (ثمن على عثل) ... لكن ...الشركة أنفضت ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما سألت جوزها فضيتوا الشركة اللى بينكم لية ؟ قالها أنه بسببها هى (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا خلافات مالية ولا خلافات إدارية .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فعلاً ( حسب كلامها ) كان فيه بينهم مواقف مريبة...تدعو للشك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مع ملاحظة أنه من الصعب على أى ( صعيدى ) أنه يشيع على نفسه أنه (متقرطس)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> (أم) "أشرف الهربان" على مايبدو أنها عملت حاجة أو لسّنِت بكلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقرية صغيرة وسكانها معدودين وصعايدة ...والكلمة بترِّن جواها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ( طبعاً ) هذا لا يستدعى ولا يُبرر أبداً تعرية سيدة مُسنة وفضحها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*حلو السيناريو دا ينفع قصة فيلم 
30:30:30:*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حلو السيناريو دا ينفع قصة فيلم
> 30:30:30:*​


هيء هيء وميئ ميئ .. ام اشرف لسنت-- الدنيا قامت علشان واحده اتعرت-- اشرف لبس طاقيه الاخفاء...!!!!!

هو دا فعلا الى محتاجنله ازازه بيبسى بالتلج و معاه فشار و حبه مكسرات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حلو السيناريو دا ينفع قصة فيلم
> 30:30:30:*​


 *[FONT=&quot]هو دة الفيلم بتاع كل مرة ...بس على أجزاء ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شائعة تطلع على واحد مسيحى عفيف انه ماشى مع بنت مسلمة شريفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوم يخرج المسلمين بعد صلاة الجمعة ( فرض الله الواجب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكسروا ويحرقوا وما فيش مانع يعوروا كام واحد ويسرقوا بيته ماهو (فرض تكسير)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أأأوم ييجى السيد الدكتور اللواء المهندس الوزير المحافظ ومعاه السيد اللواء مدير الأمن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وييجى ورا منه لفيفٌ من كيباار رجال الدين ويقعدوا يشربوا الشاى على سجادة ( نسيج الأمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومع مشهد النهاية المؤثر ..يتنازل جوز الست ومصر فوق الجميع ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأهم من أى جلابية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويبوسوا بعض من هنا ومن هنا ...أمووووه ...أمووووه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشتموا " عبود " ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وتنزل كلمة النهاية ومعاها التترات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسة الواد هربان ...ومش هنعرف مصيره الا  فى فيلم "أبو قرطاس الجزء التانى "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE*[FONT=&quot]أوم يخرج المسلمين بعد صلاة الجمعة ( فرض الله الواجب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يكسروا ويحرقوا وما فيش مانع يعوروا كام واحد ويسرقوا بيته ماهو (فرض تكسير)*​​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]
[/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]][/QUOTE]
*[FONT=&quot]هى دى مربض الفرس يا عوووبد
[FONT=&quot]لية بيعملوا كدة
[FONT=&quot]فرض الواجب والتكسير دة جايبينة منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟**[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE*[FONT=&quot]أوم يخرج المسلمين بعد صلاة الجمعة ( فرض الله الواجب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يكسروا ويحرقوا وما فيش مانع يعوروا كام واحد ويسرقوا بيته ماهو (فرض تكسير)*​​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]؟*​





grges monir قال:


> *
> [/FONT] [/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> ...



*[FONT=&quot]هى دى مربض الفرس يا عوووبد
[FONT=&quot]لية بيعملوا كدة
[FONT=&quot]فرض الواجب والتكسير دة جايبينة منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟**[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/QUOTE]
 احياتك يا جرجس ماما كانت مدمنه مجله اسمها الحوادث
لدرجه ان بابا بداء يخاف منها هههههههههههه لحسن تطبق طريقه من طرق القتل عليه هههههههههههههههه
كنت اخدها و اقراء فيها حبه انا كمان--
يووووووووووووووووووووه مش هىءهىء و مىءمىء لا دى واحده تقتل جوزها علشان عشيقها-- وواحده تسلم بنتها علشان عشيقها له وواحد يموت مراته  و جوز عشيقته  و يرميهم فى الغيط و اختصابات و قتل و فضاااايح و خيانات  و خناقات موت علشان عريس دلق شربات على فستان العروسه و هو بيشربها ---
يعنى لو على كدا  و لو دى طباع الصعيد كانت اى علاقه مش صح اتقابلت بحرق و نهب بيوت  كان المفروض بيوت الصعيد كله محروقه و منهوبه دلوقتى--
لكن مبنسمعش الانتقام دا غير  لما كلمه مسيحى بتيجى فى الموضوع![/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هى دى مربض الفرس يا عوووبد
> [FONT=&quot]لية بيعملوا كدة
> [FONT=&quot]فرض الواجب والتكسير دة جايبينة منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> [/FONT][/FONT]



 احياتك يا جرجس ماما كانت مدمنه مجله اسمها الحوادث
لدرجه ان بابا بداء يخاف منها هههههههههههه لحسن تطبق طريقه من طرق القتل عليه هههههههههههههههه
كنت اخدها و اقراء فيها حبه انا كمان--
يووووووووووووووووووووه مش هىءهىء و مىءمىء لا دى واحده تقتل جوزها علشان عشيقها-- وواحده تسلم بنتها علشان عشيقها له وواحد يموت مراته  و جوز عشيقته  و يرميهم فى الغيط و اختصابات و قتل و فضاااايح و خيانات  و خناقات موت علشان عريس دلق شربات على فستان العروسه و هو بيشربها ---
يعنى لو على كدا  و لو دى طباع الصعيد كانت اى علاقه مش صح اتقابلت بحرق و نهب بيوت  كان المفروض بيوت الصعيد كله محروقه و منهوبه دلوقتى--
لكن مبنسمعش الانتقام دا غير  لما كلمه مسيحى بتيجى فى الموضوع![/QUOTE]
ههههه
وانا اقول انتى طالعة لمين
المهم انا  معاكى فى الكلام دة
سؤالى بيقول لية مع المسيحين يحصل كدة ؟؟؟
مش بنشوف حرق مع مسلمين لية لو فية علاقة مع بعض؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2016)

*لو كنت السيسي  [أى  مكان السيسي ]ماذا كنت ستفعل ؟؟*​*-  هل ستنحاز الى الحق والعدل ؟؟  هل ستحكم للبسطاء والمهمشين والاقلية؟؟؟
ام سيضطر الى الخنوع   لنائب الخدمات (اللواء) اللى هدد الانبا مكاريوس من طرف خفي على الهواء مباشرةً
وسيخضع للمحافظ وللعمدة اللى  طبق الاصل من عمدة فيلم (الزوجة الثانية)
 [ البلد بلدنا والدفاتر دفاترنا]  ????

هل سيقبل السيسي  بوجود اسقف  نظيف  قوى شهم ..؟؟؟*
*هل سيقبل ان يمّشي الاسقف  كلامه الذى لم يكن ولا يزيد  عن "[ تطبيق القانون - مؤسسات الدولة العصرية المدنية -محاسبة الجناه الفعليين بامانة وجدية وحزم]".

هل سيتوجس السيسي  من  هجس الناس ب(إنحيازه للاقباط المتكرر)  ؟؟؟
هل سينصر اخاه ظالماً او ظالماً(التكرار مقصود)؟؟*
ماذا سيفعل السيسي ...وماذا ستفعل ان كنت "سيسي"????????

:

:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو دة الفيلم بتاع كل مرة ...بس على أجزاء ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شائعة تطلع على واحد مسيحى عفيف انه ماشى مع بنت مسلمة شريفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوم يخرج المسلمين بعد صلاة الجمعة ( فرض الله الواجب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكسروا ويحرقوا وما فيش مانع يعوروا كام واحد ويسرقوا بيته ماهو (فرض تكسير)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أأأوم ييجى السيد الدكتور اللواء المهندس الوزير المحافظ ومعاه السيد اللواء مدير الأمن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وييجى ورا منه لفيفٌ من كيباار رجال الدين ويقعدوا يشربوا الشاى على سجادة ( نسيج الأمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*حقيقي انا مستغربة تحليلك لكل حاجة بتحصل 
اقولك انا ليه الواد هربان لان حتي بعد اللي حصل دا البلد لسة مولعة 
والمسلمين عندهم استعداد يعملوا دا تاني وتالت 
والاسرة كلها بالكامل مش قاعدة ف المنيا حاليا لو حضرتك متابع الموضوع ياعني 
اللي خلاهم عملوا كدا ف ست مسنة بدون اي رحمة ولا انسانية امال هيعملوا ايه ف ابنها لو ظهر 
دا برضوا تحليلي 
*[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هيء هيء وميئ ميئ .. ام اشرف لسنت-- الدنيا قامت علشان واحده اتعرت-- اشرف لبس طاقيه الاخفاء...!!!!!
> 
> هو دا فعلا الى محتاجنله ازازه بيبسى بالتلج و معاه فشار و حبه مكسرات



*لا استني دا لسة ف اجزاء تاني اكيد 
زودي التسالي بقي :new2:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

> *[FONT="]هى دى مربض الفرس يا عوووبد
> [FONT="]لية بيعملوا كدة
> [FONT="]فرض الواجب والتكسير دة جايبينة منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[/FONT]
*اقولك انا من عند بتاع الحرق والضرب اللى ع اول البلد يا جرجس 
الله يخليكم سبونى ساكتة 
:a82::a82::a82::a82:
*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اقولك انا من عند بتاع الحرق والضرب اللى ع اول البلد يا جرجس
> الله يخليكم سبونى ساكتة
> :a82::a82::a82::a82:
> *​


لالالاتسكتى اية
مش وقت السكات دة خالص
وخصوصوا ان عمو الازهر
طلع بيان يحذر فية استغلال الحدث فى عمل فتنة طائفية
ادان الحدث وقال اللى حصل دة جريمة فى حق مواطنة مصرية باسم الدين ابدااااااااااا
يبقى اية بقى ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> لالالاتسكتى اية
> مش وقت السكات دة خالص
> وخصوصوا ان عمو الازهر
> طلع بيان يحذر فية استغلال الحدث فى عمل فتنة طائفية
> ...


*احياه النبي ضحكتني 
لا يبقي نسكت عشان مانعملش فتنة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دا يبقي استهباااااال اجرجس 
وسبني كاتمة ف قلبي وساكتة ياخويا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2016)

*مفاجأة
 "العرابى":
 تعذيب كفيل عاملا مصريا فى السعودية وليس الكويت*​* الأحد، 29 مايو 2016 - 03:20 م 
 كتب سماح عبد الحميد - مصطفى يحيى*
* أكد السفير محمد العرابى، رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس النواب، على  اهتمام المجلس الكبير بواقعة الاعتداء على مصرى بالخارج، موضحا أن أعضاء  البرلمان سرعان ما تواصلوا مع وزيرة الهجرة للتأكد من صحة هذا الفيديو،  قائلا:
 "نواب المجلس انتفضوا بالأمس، وتوصلنا إلى أن الفيديو بالسعودية  وليس الكويت".
 وأضاف العرابى خلال ندوته الخاصة بـ"اليوم السابع": "لن نسمح بإهانة أى  مصرى، والفيديو فكرنى بسلسلة العبيد زمان وجرهم بشكل مهين".
**مصر اتعرت يا وهابيين *
*بالداخل والخارج*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/5/2...-تعذيب-كفيل-عاملا-مصريا-فى-السعودية-/2738624#


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2016)

*إيه دا ؟؟

عركة و أنا مش هنا ؟؟

نهاركوا طيييييييييين :new6:

______________________

يا جماعة : ممكن فعلا يكون فيه هىء و مىء _ وااااااااااااااااااارد جدا جدا و منطقى كمان 

ما تعترضوش على الحتة ديه : لأنها مش مبرر لتعرية الست و لا لحرق البيوت 

الصراحة الصراحة : فى منطقة أبو قرطاس 

ما فيهاش غير راجل واحد :  الل غطى الست و حماها هو و مراته 

لكن باقى الرجالة ( الل عروها و ابنها و جوزها ) لمو أخذة تيييييييييييييييييت  

​*


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا ؟؟
> 
> عركة و أنا مش هنا ؟؟
> 
> ...



*هو انا عن نفسي مش مفترض حاجة خالص، ولا اقدر أأككد اتهامات ولا اقدر أبرر فعل ما ومش ده اللي ضايقني في الموضوع خالص، أنا كل اللي هايجنني هو التضارب في التصريحات وكلام المسئولين، سيبك كمان من الأحداث والوقائع اللي حصلت، هل دية تصريحات مسئولين !!!! أنا عندي الأفضل كانوا قالوا احنا مش نقدر نتكلم قبل التحقيقات وتصريحات النيابة، وقالوا اي كلمتين وسكتوا، لكن التصريحات اللي قالوها عجيبة على غريبة، في الأول مش حصل حاجة وموضوع بسيط وبعدين أقروا انه حصل بس مش بالصورة اللي وصلت، مش فاهم ايه الكلام الغريب ده أساساً !!!! وكأن الموضوع مش جريمة حصلت خالص، طب ما يقولوا أن هناك جريمة حتى جريمة حرق المنازل طيب، حتى دية مش كانت مشكلتهم، مشكلتهم كلها انهم يطلعوا أبرياء ويتملصوا من مسئوليتهم... وعجبي*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2016)

* تعرف على شرط  تواضروس  للصلح في أزمة المنيا*

    منذ 7 دقيقه May 29, 2016, 8:47 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قال الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا وأبوقرقاص، والمكلف بمتابعة أزمة  قرية الكرم، إن البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، أجرى اتصالا به من النمسا اليوم، حيث يخضع لرحلة علاجية.
  وأضاف مكاريوس، في بيان أصدره منذ قليل: "أكد البابا، خلال اتصاله،  ضرورة إعمال القانون أولا في أزمة قرية الكرم، ثم يأتي الصلح بعد ذلك"،  مشيرا إلى أن بيان رئاسة الجمهورية أكد على ذلك، وأن الشعب المصري بجميع  طوائفه يطالب بأن يأخذ العدل مجراه.
  كانت مطرانية المنيا وأبوقرقاص كشفت عن واقعة "تعرية سيدة مسنة" في قرية  أبوالكرم، بسبب شائعة عن علاقة ابنها بفتاة مسلمة، موضحة أن أسرة الفتاة  هاجمت منزل الشاب، واعتدت على والدته بتجريدها من ملابسها في الشارع، وألقت  قوات الأمن القبض على المتهمين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا جماعة : ممكن فعلا يكون فيه هىء و مىء _ وااااااااااااااااااارد جدا جدا و منطقى كمان
> 
> ما تعترضوش على الحتة ديه : لأنها مش مبرر لتعرية الست و لا لحرق البيوت
> ...


*انتى بتتكلمى بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انتى بتلومى ع ابنها اللى هرب عشان عارف نهايته لو قعد 
ولا جوزها اللى اضرب وكان حواليه اسلحة ملهاش حصر 
انتى اكيد بتهزرى صح 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا ؟؟
> 
> عركة و أنا مش هنا ؟؟
> 
> ...



طيب حتى لو ممكن يا ايرينى وفى علاقه فعلا 
ده مبرر للهمجيه اللى حصلت وعقاب جماعى للأقباط كلهم 
ومش موضوع شرف لأنه اولى بيهم
 كانوا قتلوا الست مش رايحين يدورا على اهل الراجل 
لأن الصعايده عندنا دايما العار عند الست مش الراجل 

بس بجد الناس مخنوقه ومضايقه فعايزين كلام يطبطب عليهم مش يستفزهم حتى لو كان واقع 

واديكى حصلتى العركه ههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2016)

*المشكلة كلها أن ثقافة القانون مش موجودة، غايبه عن الساحة تماماً وعلى الأخص في الصعيد، والاعتماد كله دايماً على المصالحة والجلسات العرفية وتطييب الخواطر، ولو كان ده مجدي ونافع مش كانت اتكررت كل فترة أحداث في المنيا اللي كل فترة تظهر وتبان على الساحة، يعني قُرى المنيا على وجه الخصوص كان ليها نصيب الأسد في الحوادث من حرق وقتل ومشاكل لا تنتهي، وكل جلسة صلح بتم الكل بيسكت وينتهي الأمر بقبلة وصورة في الإعلام وبعد فترة قصيرة أو طويلة وسبحان الله يحصل حادث جديد بنفس ذات الطابع يؤدي لنفس النتيجة، وبعدين يحصل سناريو بيت العيلة وشجب ورفض ثم جلسه صلح وصورة ناس بتبوس بعض والي في القلب في القلب طبعاً، ويتكرر السناريو مرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة وفي النهاية أن وجد تحقيق يتقبض على شوية ويتحبس كام واحد ويطلع شوية براءة وفي النهاية الفاعل مجهول... وعجبي برضو
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *المشكلة كلها أن ثقافة القانون مش موجودة، غايبه عن الساحة تماماً وعلى الأخص في الصعيد، والاعتماد كله دايماً على المصالحة والجلسات العرفية وتطييب الخواطر، ولو كان ده مجدي ونافع مش كانت اتكررت كل فترة أحداث في المنيا اللي كل فترة تظهر وتبان على الساحة، يعني قُرى المنيا على وجه الخصوص كان ليها نصيب الأسد في الحوادث من حرق وقتل ومشاكل لا تنتهي، وكل جلسة صلح بتم الكل بيسكت وينتهي الأمر بقبلة وصورة في الإعلام وبعد فترة قصيرة أو طويلة وسبحان الله يحصل حادث جديد بنفس ذات الطابع يؤدي لنفس النتيجة، وبعدين يحصل سناريو بيت العيلة وشجب ورفض ثم جلسه صلح وصورة ناس بتبوس بعض والي في القلب في القلب طبعاً، ويتكرر السناريو مرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة وفي النهاية أن وجد تحقيق يتقبض على شوية ويتحبس كام واحد ويطلع شوية براءة وفي النهاية الفاعل مجهول... وعجبي برضو
> *​


*ماهو لو فى قانون بجد 
وحكومة ومدير امن ومحافظ شايفين شغلهم صح بضمير 
كانت كل حاجة تحصل يتعاقب المذنب فيها 
وفى حاجة لو العدل بياخد مجراه كمان 
كنا هنوفر ع نفسنا التخيلات اللى بعض الناس بتقعد تتخيلها وتحليلها 
وكان هى بس اللى عارفة المفروض اللى يحصل 
واللى حاصل كله دا غلط ف غلط 
بجد حاااجة تتعب الاعصاب *​ ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *المشكلة كلها أن ثقافة القانون مش موجودة، غايبه عن الساحة تماماً وعلى الأخص في الصعيد، والاعتماد كله دايماً على المصالحة والجلسات العرفية وتطييب الخواطر، ولو كان ده مجدي ونافع مش كانت اتكررت كل فترة أحداث في المنيا اللي كل فترة تظهر وتبان على الساحة، يعني قُرى المنيا على وجه الخصوص كان ليها نصيب الأسد في الحوادث من حرق وقتل ومشاكل لا تنتهي، وكل جلسة صلح بتم الكل بيسكت وينتهي الأمر بقبلة وصورة في الإعلام وبعد فترة قصيرة أو طويلة وسبحان الله يحصل حادث جديد بنفس ذات الطابع يؤدي لنفس النتيجة، وبعدين يحصل سناريو بيت العيلة وشجب ورفض ثم جلسه صلح وصورة ناس بتبوس بعض والي في القلب في القلب طبعاً، ويتكرر السناريو مرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة وفي النهاية أن وجد تحقيق يتقبض على شوية ويتحبس كام واحد ويطلع شوية براءة وفي النهاية الفاعل مجهول... وعجبي برضو
> *​




الله ينور عليك يا استاذ ايمن 
اومال الناس مبسوطه من الانبا مكاريوس ليه 
علشان هو رافض جلسة الصلح قال القانون اولا
لأن مش معقوله كل مره كده والجانى برائه


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2016)

*تامر أمين عن حادث الكرم لا تنسفوا العدل بالتراضي و«بوس العمم»*



*    قال الإعلامي تامر أمين: إن سيف القانون هو الذي يردع الجميع، وليس هناك بديل عن تطبيقه.

وأضاف خلال برنامج «الحياة اليوم»، المذاع على فضائية «الحياة»، أضم صوتي  لصوت البابا تواضروس، عندما قال إنه لا تنازل عن تطبيق القانون في واقعة  سيدة أحداث الكرم بأبو قرقاص بمحافظة المنيا.

وأكد «القانون يزيل الجروح والاحتقان والعدل هو أساس الملك والحياة، فلا تنسفوا العدل من أجل المحبة والتراضي وبوس العمم». 
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ماهو لو فى قانون بجد
> وحكومة ومدير امن ومحافظ شايفين شغلهم صح بضمير
> كانت كل حاجة تحصل يتعاقب المذنب فيها
> وفى حاجة لو العدل بياخد مجراه كمان
> ...





+ماريا+ قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا استاذ ايمن
> اومال الناس مبسوطه من الانبا مكاريوس ليه
> علشان هو رافض جلسة الصلح قال القانون اولا
> لأن مش معقوله كل مره كده والجانى برائه



*طب تصدقوا بإيه وهاتصدقوا انشاء الله، انا اكتر حاجة ضحكتني في الموضوع ده، هو الكلام عن أخلاق المصريين اللي مش ممكن يعملوا كده أبداً، يعني مستحيل واحد من شعب مصر يعمل كده، ده يعني على أساس أن أكيد فيه كائنات فضائية نزلت من كوكب تاني عملت عملتها ثم انتقلت فجأة للمريخ الفوقاني، والفاعل مجهول ومش مصري طبعاً، ممكن تقولي بقى قوقازي المنشأ، أو من بلد الماو ماو، أو من عطارد، المهم الحمد لله طلع الفاعل مش مصري ولا من مصر أصلاً... 

ومش تنسوا كمان الناس الوحشين اللي بيعاكسوا البنات كمان في الشارع دول مش مصريين دول من جبل عطارد من الفضاء الخارجي، وكمان الحرامية وبتوع المخدرات اللي بيتقبض عليهم اكتشفوا انهم جايين من سلطنة المغول وعلى رأسهم كليبر ونابليون بونبارت ربنا يريح روحه بسلام، يعني كلهم مش من مصر أصلاً، ومش تفتكروا الناس المحبوسة في السجون المصرية أنهم مصريين، دول برضو مش مصريين دول أرواح شريرة خالدة نزلت لبست أجسام الناس المصريين دول وارتكبوا الجرائم فاتحبسوا طبعاً، لكن مش عندنا واحد مصري ابن مصري مش عنده أخلاق ولا بيعمل جرائم ولا بيتحبس حتى... وعجبي برضو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2016)

- مبرئ المذنب و مذنب البرئ كلاهما مكرهة للرب
- إن رأيت ظلم الفقير و نزع الحق و العدل فى البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر لأن فوق العالى عالياً يلاحظ و الأعلى فوقهما ،
- لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم ولى النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب ،
- يسقط عن يمينك ألوف و عن يسارك ربوات و مجازاة الأشرار تبصر ،
- الظالم سينال ما ظلم به و ليس محاباه ،


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * تعرف على شرط  تواضروس  للصلح في أزمة المنيا*
> *"أكد البابا، خلال اتصاله،  ضرورة إعمال القانون أولا في أزمة قرية الكرم، ثم يأتي الصلح بعد ذلك"،  *


 *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون إعمال للقانون ...فى حين أن رجل الدين يتدخل بشروطه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( قانوناً ) هو طرف ( غير معنى ) فى الأتهام المنظور أمام النيابة العامة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الصُلح يكون بين طرفى الأتهام ( الجانى والمجنى عليه ) فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام المحامى العام أو قاضى الموضوع بدون تدخل طرف ثالث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل نحن فى دولة دينية حتى يتدخل قداسة البابا بشروط فى قضية جنائية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أن كان قداسته يريد إعمال القانون ...نقول لقداسته ( وهو سيد من يعلم ) أن الصُلح موجود فى القانون أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بدعة وليس أختراعاً وليس تفصيلاً على مقاس أحد !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الغريب والمُدهش أن جميع من يُنادون بالدولة المدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم أنفسهم الذين يُثمنون دور رجل الدين ويُثنون على تصرفه بالتدخل فى قضية جنائية !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل الدولة المدنية كان القصد من النداء بها هو إسقاط الشريعة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل " حزب النور " كان عنده حق ؟!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مش عارف بصراحة ...ومش قادر أفهمها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت هرد على ناس تانية ...لكن أكتفيت بقراءة عنوان ( شرط البابا )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هل ننتظر تدخل فضيلة شيخ الأزهر بدوره لأن الطرف الآخر مُسلم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون إعمال للقانون ...فى حين أن رجل الدين يتدخل بشروطه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( قانوناً ) هو طرف ( غير معنى ) فى الأتهام المنظور أمام النيابة العامة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الصُلح يكون بين طرفى الأتهام ( الجانى والمجنى عليه ) فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام المحامى العام أو قاضى الموضوع بدون تدخل طرف ثالث*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل نحن فى دولة دينية حتى يتدخل قداسة البابا بشروط فى قضية جنائية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أن كان قداسته يريد إعمال القانون ...نقول لقداسته ( وهو سيد من يعلم ) أن الصُلح موجود فى القانون أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بدعة وليس أختراعاً وليس تفصيلاً على مقاس أحد !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الغريب والمُدهش أن جميع من يُنادون بالدولة المدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم أنفسهم الذين يُثمنون دور رجل الدين ويُثنون على تصرفه بالتدخل فى قضية جنائية !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
الصراحة كل رد ليك بستغربه اكتر من اللى قبله 
انا بس نفسى افهم هو ايه اللى يرضيك يمكن ساعتها ارتاح 
معنى كلامك دا انك موافق ع الصلح ؟؟؟ 
ولو مش موافق مش هما عاملين قعدة للصلح 
واللى عاملينها هو شيوخ الازهر !!! 
اللى انت بتقول هل ننتظر تدخله !!!!  
اكيد حضرتك عارف ان القعدات دى بيقعد فيها الطرفين 
والراس الاكبر فيهم 
وبم ان الاقباط المسئول عنهم البابا يبقى حقه يدافع عنهم
وياخد حقهم بالطريقة اللى تعجبه وتعجبنا 
واحنا عاجبنا اننا نرفض الصلح 
وبعدين **هو مين اللى طلب انه يبقي فى صلح اصلا ؟؟ 
وليه القانون مخدش مجراه ومكانش حد اتدخل خالص 
طالما بتقول البابا المفروض مش طرف !!!
*​ [/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون إعمال للقانون ...فى حين أن رجل الدين يتدخل بشروطه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( قانوناً ) هو طرف ( غير معنى ) فى الأتهام المنظور أمام النيابة العامة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الصُلح يكون بين طرفى الأتهام ( الجانى والمجنى عليه ) فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام المحامى العام أو قاضى الموضوع بدون تدخل طرف ثالث*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل نحن فى دولة دينية حتى يتدخل قداسة البابا بشروط فى قضية جنائية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أن كان قداسته يريد إعمال القانون ...نقول لقداسته ( وهو سيد من يعلم ) أن الصُلح موجود فى القانون أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بدعة وليس أختراعاً وليس تفصيلاً على مقاس أحد !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الغريب والمُدهش أن جميع من يُنادون بالدولة المدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم أنفسهم الذين يُثمنون دور رجل الدين ويُثنون على تصرفه بالتدخل فى قضية جنائية !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


شوف يا عوبد
كلامك كان يبقى صحيح لو كان فعلا القانون يطبق
لكن ف هذة الحالات الموضوع طائفى دينى وليس جنائى فقط بي فردين
اكثر من 300 شخص بعد صلاة الجمعة اعتدوا على منازل المسيحين
يبقى اية دة ؟؟؟؟
وكنت اتمنى ان يتم الحساب كموضوع جنائى لكن الدولة اللى مفروض تطبق  الدستور مش بتعمل كدة
بتجيب كام شيخ مع كام قسيس وكل واحد يقول اننا اخوة ونسيج واحد ويبوسو بعض وشكرا على كدة
مين الى خلى القضايا   دى تاخد هذ المنحنى من السفة الفكرى ؟؟؟؟
لما يطلع الانبا مكاريوس راعى الاقباط فى ايبارشيتة ويقول مش عاوز جلسات صلح عاوز تطبيق قانون يبقى كدة بيعتدى على الدولة المدنية؟؟؟
لما الدولة تطبق القانون فى هذ الحالات يبقى تقول ان اللى بيحصل دة ضد مدنية الدولة
هو مين اللى بيجيب الازهر والكنيسة فى حالات القضايا دى ؟؟؟
البابا بيقولهم لو مجاش شيوخ الازهر مفيش صلح ؟؟؟؟؟
مايحدث لابد لة من نهاية
لان الحلول المزيفة جعلت هولاء الهمجيين يامنون العقاب يا محامينا العزيز[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون إعمال للقانون ...فى حين أن رجل الدين يتدخل بشروطه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( قانوناً ) هو طرف ( غير معنى ) فى الأتهام المنظور أمام النيابة العامة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الصُلح يكون بين طرفى الأتهام ( الجانى والمجنى عليه ) فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام المحامى العام أو قاضى الموضوع بدون تدخل طرف ثالث*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل نحن فى دولة دينية حتى يتدخل قداسة البابا بشروط فى قضية جنائية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أن كان قداسته يريد إعمال القانون ...نقول لقداسته ( وهو سيد من يعلم ) أن الصُلح موجود فى القانون أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بدعة وليس أختراعاً وليس تفصيلاً على مقاس أحد !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الغريب والمُدهش أن جميع من يُنادون بالدولة المدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم أنفسهم الذين يُثمنون دور رجل الدين ويُثنون على تصرفه بالتدخل فى قضية جنائية !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


ارجو عدم تحوير كلام اابابا تواضروس
اعمال القانون اولا ... اي ان القانون سيد الاحكام
اي ان اعمال القانون ومحاسبة المذنب ونيله القصاص العادل وتحقيق العدالة ... هو السبيل الوحيد ... لتحقيق الصلح
اي ان القانون سيد الاحكام
وليس كما اتى ضمن مداخلتك ان البابا يتدخل في الشؤون القانونية للقضاء بفرض سلطته الدينية على الفضاء
وشكرآ​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هو انا عن نفسي مش مفترض حاجة خالص، ولا اقدر أأككد اتهامات ولا اقدر أبرر فعل ما ومش ده اللي ضايقني في الموضوع خالص، أنا كل اللي هايجنني هو التضارب في التصريحات وكلام المسئولين، سيبك كمان من الأحداث والوقائع اللي حصلت، هل دية تصريحات مسئولين !!!! أنا عندي الأفضل كانوا قالوا احنا مش نقدر نتكلم قبل التحقيقات وتصريحات النيابة، وقالوا اي كلمتين وسكتوا، لكن التصريحات اللي قالوها عجيبة على غريبة، في الأول مش حصل حاجة وموضوع بسيط وبعدين أقروا انه حصل بس مش بالصورة اللي وصلت، مش فاهم ايه الكلام الغريب ده أساساً !!!! وكأن الموضوع مش جريمة حصلت خالص، طب ما يقولوا أن هناك جريمة حتى جريمة حرق المنازل طيب، حتى دية مش كانت مشكلتهم، مشكلتهم كلها انهم يطلعوا أبرياء ويتملصوا من مسئوليتهم... وعجبي*​



*بص يا أيمن 

أنا و الليعازوا بالله من قولة أنا : بأطنش الاعلام 

و بأحلل بعقلى  :smil12:

و ما أدراك ما فى عقلى من أفهام :t33:

_______________

من جهة محافظ المنيا و مدير الأمن : ديه ناس عايشة فى العصر الحجرى (قبل وجود النت) 


​*


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بص يا أيمن
> 
> أنا و الليعازوا بالله من قولة أنا : بأطنش الاعلام
> 
> ...



*مهي دية المشكلة لسه المسئولين عايشين في عصر حجري وكل واحد بيتكلم بطريقة غريبة مش حد يفهمها غير لو واحد من قرون العصور اللي مش عارف هي إيه لأنهم اجتازوا المنطق وبيتكلموا في غيبيات وكأن الناس هاتصدقهم وتقول ابرياء يا عيني عليهم ومظلومين، وانا عموما لا بقيت باصدق إعلام ولا باصدق حتى تحقيقات وخلافه، لأن عن خبرة مع المشاكل والأقسام والقضايا، ممكن البريء يطلع مذنب والعكس صحيح، ومش حد يقول التحقيقات والكلام ده كله والمحاكمات العادلة لأن كل ده كلام فشنك، فيه فعلاً تحقيقات حقيقية وجادة فعلاً، وأحكام فعلاً صحيحة وسليمة وبيتم حقيقي رجوع الحق لأصحابة، لكن برضو فيه العكس وكتير مش قليل، وفيه ضياع حقوق كتير مش قليلة، واللي ينكر ده يبقى عايش في عالم تاني من المثالية مش موجودة على هذا الكوكب...*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انتى بتتكلمى بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انتى بتلومى ع ابنها اللى هرب عشان عارف نهايته لو قعد
> ولا جوزها اللى اضرب وكان حواليه اسلحة ملهاش حصر
> انتى اكيد بتهزرى صح
> *​


*
أنا لومت إبنها ؟؟ أو لومت جوزها ؟؟

انتى فهمتى كلامى غلط خااااااااااااااااالص 

بصى 

أنا بأفسر سبب هروب إبنها الى الآن 

هو هرب : عشان على راسه بطحة 

اسمعى الكلام : هو عارف كويس 

من كلام الست المسلمة المتهمة بالعلاقة معاه 

قالت : ان الناس طلعوا عليهم كلام 

طلعوا كلام ليه ؟؟

مش بنقول : علاقة جنسية لا لا لا خالص 

بنقول :: هىء و مىء 

حلو كدة ؟؟

_______________

نيجى لموقف زوج الست المسيحية 

لو كان واقف على أرض صلبة : ما كانش قبل ال 5000 جنيه 

قبلهم ليه ؟؟ و ليه يشيد بموقف الل جايين يصالحوا ؟؟ و ازاى يقبل الصلح بسهولة بعد تعرية مراته ؟؟

لا معلش : ابنه خزاه و زوجته كمان (أكيد لسنت بالكلام طبعا)

[Q-BIBLE]
13. اَلاِبْنُ الْجَاهِلُ مُصِيبَةٌ عَلَى أَبِيهِ وَمُخَاصَمَاتُ الزَّوْجَةِ كَالْوَكْفِ الْمُتَتَابِعِ.
​[/Q-BIBLE]

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> طيب حتى لو ممكن يا ايرينى وفى علاقه فعلا
> ده مبرر للهمجيه اللى حصلت وعقاب جماعى للأقباط كلهم
> ومش موضوع شرف لأنه اولى بيهم
> كانوا قتلوا الست مش رايحين يدورا على اهل الراجل
> ...



*هو أنا قولت مبرر ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> هو مين اللى بيجيب الازهر والكنيسة فى حالات القضايا دى ؟؟؟



*صدقنى أنا شايفة ان الانبا مكاريوس ما حدش جابه : هو الل جه لوحده

برغم ان هو اودام القانون : ما لوش صفة فى القضية 

و هو عارف 

​*


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*هو السؤال المطروح من نفسه، هو ايه اللي بيخلي الكنيسة تتدخل !!! وايه اللي بيخلي برضو الأزهر بيتدخل !!!
لو جاوبنا السؤال ده وفكرنا فيه بُناء على الأحداث اللي بتحصل واقعياً ومش بناء على المنطق ولا التفكير السليم ولا ما هو طبيعي ولا ما هو القانوني، ولا ايه المفروض حتى، لأن المفروض لا كان بيحصل ومش بيحصل خالص ولا هايحصل، وبلاش نبص للموضوع بمثالية ولا بمنطق عقل، لأن كل اللي بيحصل مش فيه أي نوع من أنواع المنطق ولا التفكير من اصله، وبإجابة هذا السؤال هانقدر نفهم ايه اساس المشكلة ليتم حلها اللي احنا مش هانقدر نحله برضو لأسباب هاتتضح من نفس ذات الإجابة على السؤال.
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (30 مايو 2016)

يجب أن نتذكر كلام الرب يسوع المسيح فى يوحنا 15: 18-21
+ «ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم.
+ لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته. ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم، بل انا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم . 
+ اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم: ليس عبد اعظم من سيده. ان كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم، وان كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم.
+ لكنهم انما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من اجل اسمي، لانهم لا يعرفون الذي ارسلني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا لومت إبنها ؟؟ أو لومت جوزها ؟؟
> 
> انتى فهمتى كلامى غلط خااااااااااااااااالص
> ...


 لا يا ايرو انت ملومتيش--انتى فسرتى و اتهمتى!!!
هو انت تعرفى اصلا ايه حصل-- تعرفى اصلا الراجل جوزها كان ساعتها بيعمل ايه و لا بيحاول ازاى يدافع عنها وسط 300 شخص و اكثر !! دا من كترهم هى مش باينه فى الفيدوا توشفى اجزاء لحم كدا من وسط دماغ واحد و التانى متعرفيش تبع انهى جزء من الجسم من كتر عددهم-
 تيجى تقولى جوزها و تحللى و تتهمى!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و تقولى مين الراجل و مين الى مش الراجل 
و نيجى لابنها جايه تقولى اصل على راسه بطحه !! علشان كدا هرب!
وحياتك على راسه بطحه علشان كان فيه علاقه رسميه و لا هىء هىء و مىءمىء او ممكن يكون مظلوم اصلا بياع من البياعين الى بيهزروا مع الزبون  المهم ان كان يبقى من الغباء لو كان فضل موجود--
 و كانت ساعتها هتبقى جريمه قتل و بناتوا كان هيبهدلوهم 
و كانت الناس هتيجى تقول يعنى هو كدا بيستفزهم و قاعدلهم و عارف ان الدنيا مقلوبه و تهديدات له جت و هو فضل قاعد... العقل يقول ايه...!!
 و لا انتى فاكرا انه كان ممكن يروح و يعمل محضر اتهام زور و تشهير  و يقوم عامل عدم طعرض !!
مش فهماكوا الحقيقه 
 و جوز الست ايه و ارض صلبه ايه و علشان كدا قبل الفلوس
هو انتى عارفا هو بيواجه ايه و مجبرينوا على ايه و لا الكلام هناك داير ازاى!!


و ايه لسنت بالكلام دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! يعنى راحت تفضح ابنها و هى عارفا انها فى بلد تعصب و تخلف-- للدرجادى الست متخلفه و عايزا تطلع سمعه على ابنها انه ماشى مع واحده مسلمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! دا لو كان فيه حاجه اصلا!!
و تجيب الفضايح و الموت لعيلتها و لاحفادها
 بتتكلموا ازاى  و بتفكروا ازاى و بتحللوا ازاى و بتدوا لنفسكم الحق انكم تتهموا
 خلاص فكركم او السيناروا بتاعكم بس هو الى صح
جبتوا التايه  و عرفتوا المستخبى مش بعيد كمان بتشوفوا الكف و بتقروا البخت و بتعرفوا الغايب و المستقبل و المستتر 
:11azy:
حرقتولى دمى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا لومت إبنها ؟؟ أو لومت جوزها ؟؟
> 
> انتى فهمتى كلامى غلط خااااااااااااااااالص
> ...



*راسه وبطحة!!!!!!!!!!  

كالعادة بتحللي اللي حصل وكانك بتخرجي فيلم عربي 
ونهايته زي مانتي كتباها 
هارجعلك بالليل عشان ردك دا اسخم وادل من الاول 
بس عندي مشوار ضروري 
استنوني ويارب صبرني ل بالليل :t19: :boxing:
*​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*المشكلة اننا مش قادرين نفهم طبع الصعيد والصعايدة إلى الآن
فمش هانعرف نحكم حكم صحيح سليم فعلي إلا لو عرفنا طبيعة الصعايدة في القُرى مش المدن
المدن تختلف طبيعة الناس اللي فيها عن طبيعة القُرى وعهادتهم وتقاليدهم 
وانتشار الإشاعات وتقفيلة الدماغ
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و ايه لسنت بالكلام دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *يعنى راحت تفضح ابنها
> بتتكلموا ازاى  و بتفكروا ازاى و بتحللوا ازاى* و بتدوا لنفسكم الحق انكم تتهموا*
> *خلاص فكركم او السيناروا بتاعكم بس هو الى صح*
> 
> *حرقتولى دمى*


 *[FONT=&quot]ألف ألف سلامة عليكى من حرقة الدم أنتى و"رورو" ...*​​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]أى أم ربنا خلقها فى الدنيا بتدافع عن أبنها دفاع (غريزى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بتكون قاصدة أى أهانة أو شر أو أى شئ آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى حتى بتعمل كدة مع مرات أبنها ...( بتلّسِنْ ) عليها – تعليقات يعنى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أبنى مشيه بطال ؟ ... ماتلم أنت مراتك الأول !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جملة دفاعية غريزية غير مقصودة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( ومش شرط تكون قالتها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لية أنتى و "رورو" أتضايقتم من ( هيئ هيئ ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الطرف التانى الـ ( ميئ ميئ ) قبطى[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02
​ *[FONT=&quot]99% من أوراق اللعبة فى أيد " أشرف الهربان "
:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الممكن جداً أنه يكون مختفى بناء على تعليمات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقول ( ممكن – جايز – ربما – لعل )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعادى جداً ممكن أكون أنا اللى غلطان ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]محدش فيكم مُجبر أنه بياخد بكلامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعلى فكرة ...أنا ما[FONT=&quot] وجهتش أتهامات 
[/FONT] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا طلعت من بقى أنى أنا الصح ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]معرفش جبتى الكلام دة منين أصلاً أنتى و رورو
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  هو أنا لويت دراع حد ومش واخد بالى ؟!!!![/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * وانتشار الإشاعات وتقفيلة الدماغ
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]هو تعبير واحد اللى لفت نظرى فى الموضوع كله ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما قالوا أنه أشاع على [FONT=&quot]طليقته [/FONT]الخيانة علشان يهرب من ( النفقة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة كلام ناس جهلة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى لو اتمسكت فى بيت دعارة وأتحكم عليها وأتحبست ...نفقتها ماشية فى حق طليقها 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعيدن قالوا لأ دة ماطلقهاش أصلاً ... بس عمل كدة علشان ( قايمة العفش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجهل وأجهل وأجهل 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه بمنتهى البساطة ( قايمة العفش ) تتسلم على يد مُحضر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبمنتهى منتهى البساطة ممكن ( القايمة ) دى تقعد لها تلات أربع سنين فى المحاكم  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً الناس هنا مش فاهمينها لأنها بعيدة عن أهتمامتهم ومعرفتهم ودراستهم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلا يمكن تلفت نظرهم أو يقفوا عندها يا جميييل 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (30 مايو 2016)

ايه ده دا القنوات الفضائية مش عاملة زيكم على الاقل هما بيجيبوا الناس تدافع عن نفسها وبيسمعوهم قبل ما يتهموهم اتهامات كده والسلام 
محدش شاف لقاء الزوجة مع لميس الحديدى وسمع كلامها ؟!
افترضتوا ليه ان الست لسنت وبعدين هناك فرق شااااسع بين التلسين ودفاع ام عن ابنها !
ثانيا مظنش انها تكون لسنت لانها لو هتلسن هتضر ابنها ودول صعايدة تلسين من النوع ده فيه قطع رقااب مش هزار
نفس اللى حصل فى قضية طالبة الصفر  ايه الدماغ تى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ألف ألف سلامة عليكى من حرقة الدم أنتى و"رورو" ...*​​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أى أم ربنا خلقها فى الدنيا بتدافع عن أبنها دفاع (غريزى)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بتكون قاصدة أى أهانة أو شر أو أى شئ آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى حتى بتعمل كدة مع مرات أبنها ...( بتلّسِنْ ) عليها – تعليقات يعنى
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية أنتى و "رورو" أتضايقتم من ( هيئ هيئ ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الطرف التانى الـ ( ميئ ميئ ) قبطى[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]99% من أوراق اللعبة فى أيد " أشرف الهربان "
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> ...


 الله يسلمك يا خويا ههههههههههههههههههه
 يا عبود انت ليك كدا مدخلتين او تلاته  و ارينى جت كملت كان رد فعلى فيهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 و بعدين لقىت 
مدخلتك الى فوق دى برررردوا دا غير مدخلتك عن تدخل البابا خلت رد فعلى كدا 






انا الى دايقنى ان مىءمىء طرف قبطى !!! :thnk0001:

 و ليه ام اشرف هى الى لسنت و مش حماه الست!! الى هى ام الزوج الى المفروض اتقرطس!!
و اشمعنى مقربش لمراته!! انا اعرف ان لو راجل اتخان اول واحده بيروحلها هى مراته ممكن يقتلها  فيها--و ساعتها الكل كان هيقف جنبه و يقول غسل شرفه  و مش بعيد ابوها هو الى يقتلها!!
 مش يروح يهدد قبلها  الراجل علشان الناس تهج و تسيب البيوت و بعدين يروح ينهب  و يحرق و يعرى !!! 
هى بنوته نونو الراجل بيتحك عليها !! و لا دى ست  و زوجه  مش نغه و يتضحك عليها !!
 دا يعنى لو اصلا فيه علاقه من اى نوع كل شىء وارد
وارد مثل ما قالت الست ان حماتها و حماها دايمن بيطلعوا كلام عليها و مش طايقنها
 ممكن ام اشرف -- ممكن المحلات الى جنب محل اشرف لقاها بتروح و تيجى على محله كتير
 محدش عارف ايه و لا مين طلع كلام و لو الكلام دا صح و لا مش صح
 الى يهمنى فى الاخر ان يااااامه سمعنى عن خيانات و جرايم لكن مبتوصلش لحرق بيت و نهب  و تعريه-- متجيش تقول لى اصل دى طباع الصعيد  علشان الام لسنت و الراجل على راسه بطحه و هرب و ساب مامته يتعمل فيها كدا 
هقول لك كان زمان الصعيد كله منهوب و و بيوته محرقه و ستاتهم متعريين !![/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الى يهمنى فى الاخر ان يااااامه سمعنى عن خيانات و جرايم لكن *مبتوصلش لحرق بيت و نهب*  و تعريه--ن !!


*طيب يا حوبو ...
خدى دى علشان تعرفى أنا باتكلم عن أية 





*
* [FONT=&quot]هنا سؤالى الهام ... وياريت ياريت تركزوا فيه​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]هل القضية هنا قضية سيدة الكرم ( فقط ) ؟​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]دى جُنحة تحرش أو أعتداء أو ضرب – حسب ما توصفها النيابة[/FONT]​ ماذا عن إضرام النيران العمد ؟ 

 دى جناية ​ [FONT=&quot]موقفها أية ؟!!!![/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]موقف قداسة البابا وقدس أبونا مكاريوس أية ؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماجبوش سيرتها لية ؟؟!!![/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]وسؤالى أيضاً لفخامة الرئيس " السيسى "[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من حق سيدة الكرم القانونى أن تتنازل عن الدعوى فى أى مرحلة من مراحل التقاضى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حتى فى حالة صيرورة الحكم نهائى وبات دة نص القانون[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فهل تعليمات سيادتكم هو أيحاء لها بعدم تنازلها !!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبالتالى إهدار حق الجانى فى أستعمال نصوص القانون الأصلح له ؟![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل الأيحاء هنا ( للقضاء ) بأستخدام أقصى عقوبة مع إهدار نص [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]( إنقضاء الدعوى بالتصالح ) ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يبقى أحنا على أبواب كارثة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأننا بنوجه المجنى عليه وبنوجه القضاء بالمزاج ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مش بالقانون[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أرجو انى أكون قدرت أوصل أنا عايز أقول أية 
[/FONT]​ 

*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لما القانون ( اللى أنتم عايزين تطبقوه ) بيعطينى الحق بالتنازل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى بيعطى الجانى حقه فى أستخدامه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النص القانونى دة ما توضعش أونطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تحطش عفوياً ولا فى قعدة أُنس ودردشة وحظ ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لية عايز تجبر المجنى عليه أنه ما يستخدمش حقه القانونى يا خلق هوووووه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتهدروا القانون ياجدعاااان ...افهموها بقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبوكم من قبطى ومسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى يعمل كدة فى دى ...يعمل كدة فى غيرها وغيرها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما رئيس الجمهورية يعطى تعليماته للقضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأهدار نص قانونى ...كاااااااااااااااارثة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو تعبير واحد اللى لفت نظرى فى الموضوع كله ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما قالوا أنه أشاع على [FONT=&quot]طليقته *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الخيانة علشان يهرب من ( النفقة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة كلام ناس جهلة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى لو اتمسكت فى بيت دعارة وأتحكم عليها وأتحبست ...نفقتها ماشية فى حق طليقها
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعيدن قالوا لأ دة ماطلقهاش أصلاً ... بس عمل كدة علشان ( قايمة العفش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجهل وأجهل وأجهل
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*لا صدقني مش باتكلم عن كده خالص، انا قصدي تقفيلة الدماغ عموماً لما تطلع في دماغ الصعيدي (القروي على الأخص) أي حاجة بيغضب عليها، لأن وقتها بيتحطم المنطق خالص، وتفتكر مين يعني اللي فاهم قانون اصلاً لا من الصعيد ولا حتى في المدينة، مهو كله بيفتي يا غالي، وبتحصل كتير لو الواحد اتصرف من دماغه من غير ما يسأل ويعرف التصرف القانوني السليم يكون ازاي، هايتصرف تصرفات ويعمل مشاكل ما لها حصر وفي النهاية كله يطلع بطيخ ولا له لازمة أصلاً لأنه من غير اي فايدة ولا معنى، يبقى خسر كل اللي عمله لأنه ماشي بدماغه غير انه بيتسبب في أضرار مش سهلة ولا بسيطة، عموما مش كان قصدي اتكلم عن موضوع الإشاعة اللي حصلت على وجه خاص، أنا كنت باتكلم في العموم عن الأدمغة لما تطلع فيها حاجة ومش تعرف تتفاهم معاهم لأنهم مش هايسمعوا بعد لما تطلع فكرة فلازم تتنفذ... لأن الموضوع كله من أوله لآخرة بيتكرر كتير مع اختلاف الأحداث لكنه بيتكرر، وفي النهاية اللي بيتدخل رجال الدين مما يزيد الأمر تعقيد وتدخل في دايرة مش ها نطلع منها في النهاية.

ومش عارف ليه كل الناس ركزت فقط مع السيدة ونسيوا حرق البيوت اللي ممكن كان يموت فيها ناس، وحصل قبل كده أن ناس ماتت في أحداث تانية في المنيا برضو، لأن أحداث قُرى المنيا بتتكرر كتير ومش عارف ليه واشمعنى المنيا على وجه خاص واخده نصيب الأسد في الموضوع ده كله، فالموضوع في رأيي مش بي مشكلة واحدة اتعرت على قد ما هي مشكلة تفكير غبي بيأكل الأخضر واليابس والرخيص والغالي، وأكبر مصيبة هي التوليع في البيوت ورغبة الناس في الأنتقام وفرجتهم على الأمور كأنها عادية خالص ومش فيها مشكلة، أو أن المنظر المؤذي هو اللي حصل للسيدة، لأن الموضوع أوسع من مشكلتها وهو حرق 7 منازل (حسب ما قال البعض وانا مش عارف الرقم الصحيح 3 والا 7 الله وأعلم)، يعني الضرر مش وقع على اسره واحدة فقط.. ومش حد بص لمشكلتهم غير لما الرئيس فقط اللي اتعهد انه يعيد بناء المنازل اللي وقع عليها الضرر، ومش حد حاول يدور حتى على اسماء الناس المتضررين اللي لا ليهم حس ولا خبر.. الإعلام كله انتفض فقط علشان سيدة وركز معاها، ومعاهم حق مش باغلطهم لكن المفورض الحادثة تتاخد على بعضها مش جزء منها فقط ويتساب الباقي، لأن الواحد بيحط نفسه مكانهم لو بيته التحرق وخسر كل ما فيه وكمان المحل اللي فاتحه مثلاً أو كل اللي ليه في البيت.. 

وكمان موضوع ملامة اي حد مش قدر يغطي السيدة اللي اتعرت انا مش مع الناس فيها، لأن في وسط الضجة وكل اللمة دية مين شايف مين وسط الحريق اللي حصل وكل واحد كان عايز يا اما ينقذ اسرته من الحريق أو يحاول يطفي البيت، الله واعلم ايه اللي حصل في الساعة دية.. مش فيه حد متخيل الصورة في واقعها لأنها مش شافها ولا كان فيها.. بس فعلاً حاجة بشعة وبتتكرر في نفس المحافظة سبحان الله، والغريب ان فيه ناس كانت بتتفرج وفيه اللي بيضحك وسعيد وفيه اللي بيكبر (حسب ما سمعت برضو لكن مش شوفت).
*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2016)

ميييييييييييييييييييين قال انها وصلت للقضااااء اصلا !!!!
ما المشكله ان الموضوع بيبقى قاعده الكبار مع بعض و صلح تمثيل و يقول لك الموضوع خلص و اتصالحوا
هو وصل اصلا للقضاء  علشان تقول لى  اهدروا نصوص القضاء 
 هما بس طالبوا ان القانون ياخد مجراه يتعمل محضر و يبدائوا يحققو رسمى !!
 ساعتها بئا كل واحد بيته اتحرق او مراته اتعرت حر  بئا يقول اعمل صلح و لا معملش- يقول اخد تعويض و لا ماخدش - بس ساعتها الصلح يبقى عن طريق القضاء 
مش قعدات الصلح الى بتتعمل  الى اثبتت فشلها و قال باعت قافله من 40 واحد للصلح-- يعنى دول مش عايزين الموضوع ياخد اى مجرى قانونى من الاساس.
مش فاهما ايه المشكله ان الموضوع ياخد مجراه القانونى!! و مش شايفه لا رائيس وقف قدام دا و لا بابا رفض دا !!!


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما القانون ( اللى أنتم عايزين تطبقوه ) بيعطينى الحق بالتنازل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى بيعطى الجانى حقه فى أستخدامه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]النص القانونى دة ما توضعش أونطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تحطش عفوياً ولا فى قعدة أُنس ودردشة وحظ ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لية عايز تجبر المجنى عليه أنه ما يستخدمش حقه القانونى يا خلق هوووووه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتهدروا القانون ياجدعاااان ...افهموها بقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبوكم من قبطى ومسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اللى يعمل كدة فى دى ...يعمل كدة فى غيرها وغيرها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما رئيس الجمهورية يعطى تعليماته للقضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأهدار نص قانونى ...كاااااااااااااااارثة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*على فكره انا عن نفسي عارف الكلام ده لأن ناس مريت معاهم بنفس المشكلة وهما اتصالحوا قانوناً، أنا مش مشكلتي السيدة وقبولها التصالح من عدمه هي حره لو اتصالحت وقبلت الصلح تمام، مش اتصالحت واصرت انها تاخد حقها القانوني هي حره برضو، اتصالحت اوك مش اتصالحت هي حرة...

لكن البيوت اللي اتحرقت مش اعتقد انه ينفع فيها صلح خالص لا عرف ولا قانون يقول كده، وده اللي بدور عليه، لأن برضو في المنيا حصل قبل كده أحداث فيها قتل يعني المنيا دايماً على صفيح ساخن، والمشكلة في المسئول لما يطلع يقول ماحصلش، وبعدين يطلع يقول هو حصل بس مش كده.. الخ، يعني ده مش عايز يحل ده بيعقدها، وبعدين يطلع خبر يقولك واحد مسيحي حرق عشة واحد مسلم !!! يعني الإصرار على أن الموضوع طائفي من الإعلام ودية مصيبة تانية لوحدها المفروض مجلس النواب ينتبهوا ليها، يعني يعملوا قانون ممنوع ذكر كلمة قبطي ومسلم، يتقال مواطن، زي ما كان زماااان واحنا صغيرين تلاقي في الجرنال يتقال مواطن يتعدى على مواطن، فمش كان حد بيفكر في مشكلة طائفية خالص، بل بينظر للجريمة اللي حصلت بحيادية، يعني لو اتنين نصابين وكل واحد له ديانه تانية واتخانق وعور التاني والا قتله، بقدرة قادر تتقلب لقبطي ومسلم مع ان الاتنين نصابين او حرامية وبيتخانقوا وممكن يقتلوا بعض علشان سريقة والا نصباية، فقبطي ايه ومسلم ايه اللي بيتكلموا عليه هنا !!!
**فالنهاردة أي حد يتخانق على اي حاجة يقولك قبطي ومسلم، طب بالزمة لما تكون الصورة كده هل ممكن نتكلم عن قانون مستقل أساساً !!! مش الكلام ده معناه يا رجال الدين الحقونا !!!*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*معلشي اعذورني على الأخطاء الإملائية الكتير وعدم تنسيق الكلام باكتب وانا حاطط جهاز استنشاق
وكل ما اراجع على اللي كتبته الاقي اخطاء إملائية كتير، وتكرار من غير لازمة
مش عارف يظهر الواحد جاله حَوَّل
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * وحصل قبل كده أن ناس ماتت في أحداث تانية في المنيا برضو، لأن أحداث قُرى المنيا بتتكرر كتير ومش عارف ليه واشمعنى المنيا على وجه خاص واخده نصيب الأسد في الموضوع ده كله،
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]المنيا دهين اللى طلع منها " مريم صفر " حسب ما أتذكر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شوف يا جميييل ... دلوقتى البيوت اللى أتحرقت قالوا أنها هتتصلح على نفقة الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلو الكلا لغاية هنا ؟ ....حلو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التعويضات خرجت من الخزانة العامة تحت مسمى تعويضات حوادث ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى القطر اللى ولع أو مجلس الشعب اللى ولع ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تعويضات حوادث ...تخرج من كونها جناية الى جُنحة لأنها خرجت من حيز العمد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقيت حادثة والتصالح فيها يجوز قانوناً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طيب أزاى تيجى تقولهم ما فيش تصالح ألا لما نطبق القانون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما التصالح قانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يارب أكون قدرت أشرح عِدل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ميييييييييييييييييييين قال انها وصلت للقضااااء اصلا !!!!
> هو وصل اصلا للقضاء  علشان تقول لى  اهدروا نصوص القضاء
> هما بس طالبوا ان القانون ياخد مجراه يتعمل محضر و يبدائوا يحققو رسمى !!


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنتى كنتى  بتتكلمى عن حاجة أنتى مش متابعاها أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقبض على 12 شخص وأتحبسوا على ذمة التحقيق 15 يوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصادر أمر ضبط وأحضار فى حق 6 آخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى فيه محضر رسمى وأتهامات على وشك التوجيه وتحويلها الى المحاكمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التصالح هنا بيكون أمام المحامى العام ...فلو راح صاحب الحق للتنازل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقولوا سورى ... معلش ...عندنا تعليمات ما فيش صلح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولو أتحولت الى القضاء بيكون التصالح أمام قاضى الموضوع مش امام النيابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو من أمتى كنت بأفتى فى اللى ماليش فيه يا حوبو ؟!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]على فكرة يا "حوبو" ...لو خبطتى حد بعربيتك ( لا قدر الله ) وأتعمل لك محضر فى القسم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تتصالحى معاه فى القسم ..أو فى النيابة ..أو أمام القاضى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تخيلى أنتى كدة لو حد رفع السماعة لمأمور القسم وقاله لأ ..ما فيش صُلح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنه من حقكم أنتم الأتنين تتصالحوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بيهدر حقك وألا مش بيهدره ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]جاوبى انتى 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المنيا دهين اللى طلع منها " مريم صفر " حسب ما أتذكر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا جميييل ... دلوقتى البيوت اللى أتحرقت قالوا أنها هتتصلح على نفقة الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلو الكلا لغاية هنا ؟ ....حلو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التعويضات خرجت من الخزانة العامة تحت مسمى تعويضات حوادث ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى القطر اللى ولع أو مجلس الشعب اللى ولع ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تعويضات حوادث ...تخرج من كونها جناية الى جُنحة لأنها خرجت من حيز العمد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقيت حادثة والتصالح فيها يجوز قانوناً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



[/FONT]**** ده بقى اللي انا عايز اوصله، وانا معاك في الكلام ده قلباً وقالباً لأنه صح ومقنع جداً وحل واقعي عملي سليم لا غبار عليه وهو الهدف في النهاية:*


*[FONT=&quot]التصالح هنا بيكون أمام المحامى العام *

*[FONT=&quot]ولو أتحولت الى القضاء بيكون التصالح أمام قاضى*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وانا مش عارف هل ي[FONT=&quot]جوز الص[FONT=&quot]لح امام النياب[FONT=&quot]ة اث[FONT=&quot]ناء التحقيقات والا لأ[FONT=&quot]،** يا ريت [FONT=&quot]توضح النقطة دية علشان انا مش متأ[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]د منها[FONT=&quot]، وهل التصالح هنا يجعل النيابة تتوقف عن التحقيقات في الموضوع والا برضو بتستمر ومش تقبل الص[FONT=&quot]ل[FONT=&quot]ح[/FONT] إلا بعد الانتهاء من التحقيق !!![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]يعن[FONT=&quot]ي الصلح لا قدام [FONT=&quot]جل[FONT=&quot]س**ة رجال دين ولا [FONT=&quot]بضغط على الناس وتهديدهم، بل تصالح قانوني [FONT=&quot]بسبب رد الضرر، ده اللي انا عايز ا[FONT=&quot]وصل له، لأن المشكلة كلها لما [FONT=&quot]بتبقى [FONT=&quot]قبطي ومسلم بتبقى [FONT=&quot]في منحى تاني خالص بعيد عن القانون، وبتتحول لم[FONT=&quot]جرد ضغوط أو عمل غير قا[FONT=&quot]نوني[FONT=&quot]، لأن لو فعلاً هناك قانون عادل كل واحد ها ياخد حقه، يعني لو واحد اتسبب في ضرر وحرق بيت يعوض اللي انض[FONT=&quot]ر ولو قبل المصالحة يتصالح، لكن [FONT=&quot]ط[FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT]عاًُ لو حصل قتل [FONT=&quot]ده شيء تاني خالص، لأن اعتقد ان اي حد يتم تعويضه التعوض المناسب للضرر الواقع عليه أعتقد أنه ه ايتصالح لأن الهدف هو [/FONT][/FONT]أنه ي[FONT=&quot]سترد حقه الل[FONT=&quot]ي ضاع[/FONT][/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]بس كمان المشكلة الأكبر هو مشكلة قبط[FONT=&quot]ي ومسل[FONT=&quot]م ال[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]ي هي سبب كل المشاكل[FONT=&quot]... لأنها مش اتحلت [FONT=&quot]ولا اعتقد انها هاتتحل طول ما هذا الملف مش بيتم التعامل معاه بجدية أكبر مع وجود [FONT=&quot]حلول فعليه غير مجرد كلمتين وزيار[FONT=&quot]ات وقعدات مش بتحل غير أن كل واحد بيبوس الت[FONT=&quot]اني و[FONT=&quot]بتصور في الإعلام بضحكة جميلة وانتهى الموضوع وبعدين نرج[FONT=&quot]ع تاني نلقاه يتكرر وهكذا[/FONT][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*سؤال تاني يا عبود صديقي الصادوق، مش رضيت اسأله على الخاص بل هنا علشان الكل يستفيد:*​* * لنفترض ان النيابة حققت في الموضوع ومش حصل صلح والناس رفضت الصلح من أحد الأطراف أو الطرفين، واتحولت القضية للمحكمة، مش القاضي برضو هايحكم (بالنسبة لموضوع حرق البيوت) حكم يخص تعويض مناسب حسب القيمة التعويضية المناسبة، يعني الدفع أو الحبس، يعني لو دفع سينتهي الأمر برضو، والا هايبقى فيها سجن حتى لو تم التعويض !!! يعني ايه هايكون شكل الحكم حسب القانون.
** وموضوع السيدة لو لم تقبل المصالحة والتعويض ايه يكون الحكم لو اتحول للمحكمة، مش برضو تعويض والا دية مسألة تانية !!!!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

عمدة القرية يعترف اخيرا بتعرية الست من ملابسها​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AIZVnVV88zs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

*ايه الفجور ده ياغيطى*
*لو شيخ ازهر كان تطاول عليه بالشكل ده؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> شوف يا عوبد
> كلامك كان يبقى صحيح لو كان فعلا القانون يطبق
> 
> لان *الحلول المزيفة *جعلت هولاء الهمجيين يامنون العقاب يا محامينا العزيز


 *[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا الهدية دى من عمو "عبود"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الخبر دة صحيح ...يبقى كارثة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أدى نتيجة ضغط رجال الدين ... ونتيجة تدخل الرئيس ..!!*​​[/FONT]




​

*[FONT=&quot]هل النيابة هنا أصدرت أمر ضبط وأحضار لشخص ميت من 11 سنة ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين أتهم واحد ميت ؟ - ومين اللى عمل تحرياته وقدم أسم واحد ميت !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال الكاااااااااااارثى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الشخص دة مش ميت وجه أسمه ...يحصل حاجة م الأتنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما أنه ياخد تأبيدة ...علشان عيون رجال الدين والرئيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى كدة ظلمنا مسلم مالوش أى ذنب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أو ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياخد براءة لأن لا ليه فى الطور ولا فى الطحين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيطلع الأقباط يقولوا ....شفت ...شفت ياعم ..أهو أخد براءة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو القانون مش بيطبق أهو ....شفت يا "عبود"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الدستور ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هاااه ؟؟ ... دة فيلم وسيناريو منى برضه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تسمعونى صوتكم ياللى أتريقتوا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أية رأيك فى الحلول المزيفة دى يا " جرجس " ؟!!!![/FONT]*​

*[FONT=&quot]راجع تانى أرد على أسئلة " أجمل أخ حلو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أدارياً .... لى عودة (   )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="]لية أنتى و "[COLOR=#FF33CC]رورو[/COLOR]" أتضايقتم من ( هيئ هيئ ) ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
  [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]لأن الطرف التانى الـ ( ميئ ميئ ) قبطى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​:smile02:smile02:smile02​

أنقر للتوسيع...


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]عشان قبطى !!!!!!!!!!!! 
[FONT=&quot]دا بس اللى قدرت تقوله !!!!!!! 
[FONT=&quot]اه [FONT=&quot]عشان قبطى واعتبرنى عنصرية 
[FONT=&quot]حقى 
*​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="]وعادى جداً ممكن أكون أنا اللى غلطان ...[/FONT][/B]
[COLOR=Red][B][FONT="]محدش فيكم مُجبر أنه بياخد بكلامى[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو بالفعل انت غلطاااااااااااااان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="]ولا طلعت من بقى أنى أنا الصح ..[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT="]معرفش جبتى الكلام دة منين أصلاً أنتى و رورو
[/FONT]​ [FONT="]  هو أنا لويت دراع حد ومش واخد بالى ؟!!!![/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*

*محدش يعرف يعملها ع فكرة leasantr

حاااجة اخيرة 
شيفاك دايما اى حاجة فيها مسلم ومسيحى 
طول الوقت لازم تطلع ان الاتنين غلطانين 

حتى لو اللى باين اوووى هو ظلم المسيحى 
وبصراحة مش عارفة دا سببه ايه !!! 

وفى الاخر بتقول اننا زعلنا عشان قبطى 
اه زعلنا عشان قبطى هاننكر ياعني 
وعشان هو مظلوم 
وبعدين 
هافترض معااااك انهم فعلا فى علاقة بينهم 
ليه مسيحين البلد يدفعوا التمن ليه يبقى الحساب جماعى 
ليه يخدوا امه ويعروها !!!!!! 
وليه الدكر جوز الست 
مموتهاش طالما متاكد كدا والرجولة قتلاه اوووووووووى 
ليه دايما الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس 
وبنصمم نحود عن الحق !!!!!!!!!*
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنتى كنتى  بتتكلمى عن حاجة أنتى مش متابعاها أصلاً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقبض على 12 شخص وأتحبسوا على ذمة التحقيق 15 يوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصادر أمر ضبط وأحضار فى حق 6 آخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى فيه محضر رسمى وأتهامات على وشك التوجيه وتحويلها الى المحاكمة[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*طب انت عرفت ان من ضمن اسماء المتهمين واحد ميت 
وواحد تانى مشلول 
لا سحر ولاشعوذة 
بقدرة قادر قام الميت حرق ومات 
وقام المشلول يريح رجله شوية ويرجع يتشل تانى 
امر مضحك *​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا الهدية دى من عمو "عبود"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الخبر دة صحيح ...يبقى كارثة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أدى نتيجة ضغط رجال الدين ... ونتيجة تدخل الرئيس ..!!*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]هل النيابة هنا أصدرت أمر ضبط وأحضار لشخص ميت من 11 سنة ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين أتهم واحد ميت ؟ - ومين اللى عمل تحرياته وقدم أسم واحد ميت !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*هو بلا شك طالما الموضوع دخل في مسألة قبطي ومسلم أنا على يقين انه هايحصل ظلم كبير
وهايتقبض على ناس مظلومة ومش ليهم ذنب علشان تهدئة الرأي العام فقط لا غير والناس مش هاترضى بكل الأحوال
لأن لو لم نخرج برة إطار عاطفة الدين لا هايبقى فيه عدالة ولا هايبقى فيه حقوق
لأن انا عن نفسي بادور على القانون والعدل الحقيقي مش يتظلم ناس على حساب ناس
ويتحسم الأمر بالقانون والكل يبقى راضي لأن فعلاً مش فيه حد فينا جهة تحقيق
ولا حد فينا هايبقى عارف مين المجرم الحقيقي من غير التحقيقات
ولا حد ها يعرف يحكم بدون القضاء ولا حتى هايرضى بحكم
لأن مش فيه حد واثق في اي حاجة في البلد
فيا ترى إيه يكون الحل
ld:ld:ld:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نيجى لموقف زوج الست المسيحية
> 
> لو كان واقف على أرض صلبة : ما كانش قبل ال 5000 جنيه
> ​*


*ياعنى كل الاخبار بتقول انوا رفضهم 
فى حين انه حتى لو خدهم مش هايبقى موت وخراب ديار 
انتى بتقوزلى خدهم 
اه نسيت انك مابتصدقيش اى حاجة بتتقال 
بتصدقى عقلك بس :t17:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *المشكلة اننا مش قادرين نفهم طبع الصعيد والصعايدة إلى الآن
> فمش هانعرف نحكم حكم صحيح سليم فعلي إلا لو عرفنا طبيعة الصعايدة في القُرى مش المدن
> المدن تختلف طبيعة الناس اللي فيها عن طبيعة القُرى وعهادتهم وتقاليدهم
> وانتشار الإشاعات وتقفيلة الدماغ
> *​



المشاركه دى بصراحه جابت المفيد 
محدش فينا من البلد دى ولا يعرف وضعهم ايه بالظبط 
وصدقنى الصعيد بيختلف من محافظه لمحافظه خصوصا الارياف 
وكل الكلام اللى سمعناه  وبنتكلم فيه من السوشيال ميديا 

لكن ده ميمنعش اننا مجروحين من اللى حصل 
وحاليا لو قولتوا القانون بيقول فالناس مش هيفرق معاها القانون
الناس عايزه حاجه تطيب خاطرها وتفش غلها


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

الخبرد ده قريته فى اكتر من موقع بس مش عارفه دى اشاعه ولا بجد 

*فقررت الامم المتحدة ان تغطيها بطريقتها الاروع
قررت جمعية ( اصدقاء الامم المتحده ) منح سيدة المنيا ( جائزة السلام لعام 2016 )
قررت المفوضيه الدوليه للامم المتحده اختيار (السيده سعاد ثابت ) التى تم  تعريتها بتكريمها ودعوتها شخصيا لحضور التكريم ( ببروكسل ) خلال الفتره  المقبله لدورها الانسانى \\ اضافه الى (تكريم الانبا مكاريوس ) اسقف عام  بالمنيا ومنحه جائزة
(سفيرا للنوايا الحسنه ) ياجماعه ده اسعد خبر انا سمعته من فتره كبيره لاذم  تفرحو وتفرحو جدا انا مش قادر اوصف لحضراتكم الحاله الى الواحد فيها من  شدة الفرحه بهذا الخبر وللحديث بقية (مبروك يا امى) (مبروك للانبا مكاريوس)  افرحو بامكم وكمان افرحو بابوكم 
وانه قررت المفوضية الدولية لأصدقاء الأمم المتحدة اختيار سعاد ثابت، سيدة  الكرم في المنيا، بتكريمها رسميا ودعوتها لحضور التكريم ببروكسل خلال  الفترة المقبلة لدورها الإنساني، إضافة إلى تكريم الأنبا مكاريوس، الأسقف  العام بالمنيا، ومنحه جائزة سفير للنوايا الحسنة والسلام.
كما قررت المفوضية تكريم الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي كرجل السلام في العالم،  تكريما لدوره المتميز في السلام المجتمعي ومناهضة الفكر الطائفي، وتقول  المفوضية إن الاختيار جاء بناء عن دراسة لأحداث محافظة المنيا التي نشبت 20  مايو.
وذكرت أنها ستتصل بالسيدة سعاد لدعوتها للحضور إلى بروكسل الشهر المقبل،  لنيل جائزة السلام 2016، والأسقف الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا، وسفير  مصر لدى الاتحاد الأوروبي ببروكسل
*


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة يا "حوبو" ...لو خبطتى حد بعربيتك ( لا قدر الله ) وأتعمل لك محضر فى القسم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تتصالحى معاه فى القسم ..أو فى النيابة ..أو أمام القاضى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تخيلى أنتى كدة لو حد رفع السماعة لمأمور القسم وقاله لأ ..ما فيش صُلح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنه من حقكم أنتم الأتنين تتصالحوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بيهدر حقك وألا مش بيهدره ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]جاوبى انتى
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طب صحيح برضو سؤال تاني، انت بتتكلم عن الحوادث اللي بدون عمد يعني شيء مش مقصود، طب ولو أثبتت النيابة مثلاً أن حرق البيوت عن قصد وعمد وسابق تخطيط !! هل هنا برضو ممكن يكون هناك مُصالحة وتعويض من اللي عمل نفس العملة والا تتعامل القضية على أساس أرتكاب جناية !!!*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الخبرد ده قريته فى اكتر من موقع بس مش عارفه دى اشاعه ولا بجد
> 
> *فقررت الامم المتحدة ان تغطيها بطريقتها الاروع
> قررت جمعية ( اصدقاء الامم المتحده ) منح سيدة المنيا ( جائزة السلام لعام 2016 )
> ...



*الخبر ده مش مُبالغ فيه حبتين كبار وواسعين شويتين تلاته !!!!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

*د موقع "الأخبار" أن لجنة تابعة للهيئة الهندسية بالقوات المسلحة،  قامت اليوم الاثنين، ببدء أعمال إعادة ترميم المباني المتضررة الخاصة  بالأقباط في أحداث المنيا الأخيرة.

وأشار الموقع إلى أن هذه المباني يبلغ عددها 4 منازل منها منزل السيدة التي تم تجريد ملابسها، وسينتهي العمل منها خلال أسبوعين.

كانت اللجنة بدأت بأعمال معاينة المنازل المتضررة وحصرها، يومي الخميس  والسبت الماضيين، وتتضمن أعمال إعادة التأهيل: المحارة والدهانات وتأسيس  الكهرباء والسباكة.*
* 
هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *الخبر ده مش مُبالغ فيه حبتين كبار وواسعين شويتين تلاته !!!!*​



انا  صدقنى قولت كده لكن نازل فى كذا موقع كبار 
فقولت معقوله كلهم بيكدبوا فى وقت واحد 
يعنى والامم المتحده بنفسها مهتمه مهتمتش بشهداء ليبيا 
ولا اسرهم ولا ماسبيروا وجايه تهتم بالست الغلبانه دى 

الاعلام مش عارفه هيودينا فينا واحنا مالناش مصادر غيره


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

*يعنى ياجماعه محدش علق على تطاول وسفالة الغيطى على الأنبا مكاريوس*​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *د موقع "الأخبار" أن لجنة تابعة للهيئة الهندسية بالقوات المسلحة،  قامت اليوم الاثنين، ببدء أعمال إعادة ترميم المباني المتضررة الخاصة  بالأقباط في أحداث المنيا الأخيرة.
> 
> وأشار الموقع إلى أن هذه المباني يبلغ عددها 4 منازل منها منزل السيدة التي تم تجريد ملابسها، وسينتهي العمل منها خلال أسبوعين.
> 
> ...



*هو عموماً صرف النظر عن المكتوب في الخبر، الجيش مش فيه هزار وصعب جداً يطلع رئيس الجمهورية يدي أوامر ومش تتنفذ لأن ده صعب جداً بل شبه مستحيل، لأنه طالما قالها هايلتزم بيها وبخاصة انه مش وجه كلامه لحي أو مسئول ولا أعطى توجيهاته لهيئة أخرى سوى الجيش، وأوامر الجيش ديه مش فيها هزار خالص ولا معلشي ولا أصل الحدوتة.. الخ لازم يتنفذ على أرض الواقع.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

[COLOR=inherit !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]â€«ده هاشتاج المشاركه على فيس بوك​https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/مق...يوس?source=feed_text&story_id=851547374973737​https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/مق...يوس?source=feed_text&story_id=851547374973737

[COLOR=inherit !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]#‏مقاطعه_الغيطي_لقله_ادبه_علي_الانبا_مكاريوسâ€¬[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يعنى ياجماعه محدش علق على تطاول وسفالة الغيطى على الأنبا مكاريوس*​



*بصراحة - عن نفسي - مش ها اقدر أعلَّق، انا فقط سمعت من الناس انه تطاول والله وأعلم مش عارف بصراحة تفاصيل خالص، لأن ممكن يكون قصد حاجة وتطاول على الجميع، والله واعلم لأني مش سمعته حقيقي، وبصراحة ولا ناوي اسمعه خالص، لأني مش باسمع له خالص ومن زمان، لأنة بالنسبالي أنا تضييع وقت على الفاضي.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *بصراحة - عن نفسي - مش ها اقدر أعلَّق، انا فقط سمعت من الناس انه تطاول والله وأعلم مش عارف بصراحة تفاصيل خالص، لأن ممكن يكون قصد حاجة وتطاول على الجميع، والله واعلم لأني مش سمعته حقيقي، وبصراحة ولا ناوي اسمعه خالص، لأني مش باسمع له خالص ومن زمان، لأنة بالنسبالي أنا تضييع وقت على الفاضي.*​


أنا بالفعل اضفت الفيديوفى مشاركه سابقه​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا  صدقنى قولت كده لكن نازل فى كذا موقع كبار
> فقولت معقوله كلهم بيكدبوا فى وقت واحد
> يعنى والامم المتحده بنفسها مهتمه مهتمتش بشهداء ليبيا
> ولا اسرهم ولا ماسبيروا وجايه تهتم بالست الغلبانه دى
> ...



*الإعلام ده بقى حاجة كده عاملة زي الجوكر في الكوتشيته كده
حاجة فانتازيا أو حاجة كده هُلامية زي ضباب الفجرية 
لا محصلة نهار ولا حتى ليل، حالة مبهمة
مثيرة للجدل ومش تطلعي منها
بحاجة مفيدة خالص
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

طيب جيب الفيديو يا سمعان خلينا نسمع
انا بصراحه مشوفتش ولا سمعت 
ولو مفيش فيديو قولنا بأختصار قال ايه عن الانبا مكاريوس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

ده اللينك
​


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2016)

كلمتين محشورين فى زورى بعد ما قريت شويه فى مناقشتكم فى الموضوع 
حضرتك فى قرية فى مركز فى مدينه من مدن المنيا فلو عاوز شهادة وفاة لحضرتك اقدر اجيبهالك بكل سهوله ومفيش حاجة اسمها قانون فى الاماكن دى ومحدش يقدر يروح المركز يعمل محضر ويتم التحرك فيه الا لو كبارات البلد موافقين وده اللى مكانش موجود فى حالة الست سعاد  .

ليه رافضين قعدات الصلح  لانهم عارفين اللى فيها والكلام اللى هيتقال  يا جماعه انتوا اخوات وجيران وولاد عم ومتحرجوش البيه المحافظ ومتحرجوش البيه مدير الامن ومتحرجوش عم الشيخ فلان كبير البلد وعيب يا ولاد ويعملوله ورقه بمبلغ 100 الف جنيه كتعويض وقوموا بوسوا على راس بعض وهوبا اتصالحتوا بدون اى طرف ما ينطق اصلا او يتكلم بيتجمع كبار البلد وبيقرروا وهى دى القعدات العرفى اللى رفضها الانبا مكاريوس  فلو شايف انه الصلح اللى منصوص عليه فى القانون بيجى بانه انت مينفعش تكسر كلمة كبير القرية فهتقبل باللى هو هيقوله لانه عرف القريه كدة ولانه ميصحش ترفض كلام فلان الفلانى الكبير والقدير .

ليه اشرف ده مشي وسابلهم القريه ؟؟؟ لانه لو فضل هيموت ولو فضل هيبقي مستفز ليهم وجوده.

ليه الراجل المسلم اللى بتقولوا انه عرف ان مراته مقرطساه مقتلهاش ووقف مستنى عقابه ؟ وده عرف اهل القرية على فكرة  هى خاينه  وانا قتلتها والموضوع انتهى لكن ليه يسيب مراته اللى المفروض عرضه ويروح يدور ورا حد تانى ويهدد ؟؟؟ ليه يهدد ؟؟ يعنى ليه مهجمش علطول ؟؟؟؟ فكروا فيها كدة ؟ 

احكام القعدات العرفى فى اهل القريه 
فلان عاكس واحده  بيقعدوا فى قعدة و بيعاقبوه بالفلوس وانه يسيب البلد وغصب عنه لازم يقبل ولا دخل للقانون من قريب او من بعيد بالموضوع ده  هو مجرد عرف 
ومحدش بيروح للقسم ومحدش بيروح للحكومة فى اى موضوع من المواضيع دى .


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

هو الغيطى معترض على ان الانبا مكاريوس قال انه ممكن يسمح بالتدخل الخارجى 
اولا ممكن يكون الانبا مكاريوس
 قال كده اصلا لأنى انا مسمعتش ولا لقاء للأنبا مكاريوس هدد بكده 
تانى حاجه اسلوب الغيطى مش كويس 
انه يقول على الانبا مكاريوس انه كداب 
ده فيها قلة ادب بقى


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

أطلق القس لوقا راضى كاهن مطرانيه القوصية بأسيوط، حملة “المليون توقيع لدعم سيدة الكرم” التي جردت من ملابسها عقب أحداث الاعتداء على أقباط قرية الكرم بابوقرقاص بالمنيا وقال في بيان له تحت عنوان ” بيان مساندة ومطالبه”:

 “نحن الموقعين أدناه بصفتنا المصرية  الخالصة أولا وأخيرا نرفع هذا البيان إلى كل المصريين النبلاء الداعمين  للهوية الانسانيه ولسيادة القانون ورفعة وعزة مصر أن بيانا هذا في النقاط  التالية:

 - التأكيد على دعم بيان الرئاسة بسرعة  التحرك نحو تفعيل القانون مع المطالبة بالمتابعة الشخصية من الرئيس نفسه و  من قبل مؤسسة الرئاسة لهذا الأمر والتصدي بحزم لهذا العبث بمقدرات الشعب.

 - إن تطور الفعل الاجرامى في هذا الحدث  من تعرية سيدة وقذف أخرى بتهمه شرف أنه أمر مريع ومخيف وينذر بأن هناك خلل  رهيب في المجتمع وان مر الأمر بلا عقاب واضح ومشدد سينفلت الأمر أكثر مما  نتوقع لذا فلابد من وقفه جادة مع القيادات التنفيذية في المحافظه ممثله في  المحافظ الذي استخف بالأمر والقيادات الأمنية التي لم توفر الأمن للمواطنين  الطالبين منهم الأمن والقيادات الشعبية التي لم تتدارك ألازمه والتحقيق مع  الكل ومعاقبة المتهاون والمتخاذل والمشارك وتغير القيادات بأخرى له من  الرصانة والقدرة والقوة ومن الملاحظ إن لاغلب المحافظين في المنيا لواءات شرطه مطلوب منهج مغايير لسلامه البلاد.

 - نسأل حزب المصريين الاحرار ما موقفكم من نائبكم الداعي للعرف لا القانون الذى اقسم على صونه وحمايته .

 - نؤكد على تقديم الشكر للأحرار والشرفاء الذى ستروا السيده وحموها من الغوغاء .

 - نرفض وبكل قوه االجلسات العرفية والتى تظهر مصر بانها فى ايام البداوه وندين أى أحد ينادى بعمل العرف لا القانون .

 - ندعم نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس فى موقفه العادة للقانون من أجل سلامة مصر ونؤكد على سلامته وآمنه وآمن رعيته .

 - نرفض أى تهديد او ابتزاز للضغط للجلسات العرفية وتحمل المسؤولين فالدولة ممثلة في محافظة المنيا كانت تعرف كل ما سيحدث مستقبلا من اى اعمال عنف او تحريض ضد اى انسان أو ممتلكات أو هيئات .

  وختم: “نتعجب من صمت مؤسسات مثل المجلس  القومى المرأة ومجلس حقوق الإنسان وسنستمر فى دعم دولتنا المصريه ومؤسساتها  بالصلاة والعمل وندعم اختياراتنا للرئيس كرئيس مصري مخلص .”


عايزه اقول لقدس أبونا  ده كلمتين البلد محتاجه 
صلاتك مش بيانك 
ارحمونا ارجوكم بلاش شغل المظاهر اللى على الفاضى 
صلاتك تعمل اكتر من الف مليون توقيع


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]AIZVnVV88zs[/YOUTUBE]​


*حد هايدخل يقول زعلانين ليه عشان هو الانبا مكاريوس !!!
انا هاسكت عشان وقت عصبيتى مابعرفش بقول ايه
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

محدش يقدر يقولك كده رورو 
لأن بجد مفيش اى ذوء اولياقه او احترام فى كلامه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حد هايدخل يقول زعلانين ليه عشان هو الانبا مكاريوس !!!
> انا هاسكت عشان وقت عصبيتى مابعرفش بقول ايه
> *​


*بالفعل بيتكلم عنه كانه واحد من الاخوان وليس قامه دينيه ولا هو علشان مواخدش شهادته من الازهر ياخد راحته بالنسبه لكلام الانبا مكاريوس كان تقريرى بمعنى ان عدم حلنا للموضوع هيدى فرصه لتدخل جهات خارجيه*


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2016)

رسالة لكل واحد واخد موضوع المنيا على اعصابه ومتضايق وفاقد سلامه 
  فإن لرب الجنود يوما على كل متعظم وعال، وعلى كل مرتفع فيوضع،
  وعلى كل أرز لبنان العالي المرتفع، وعلى كل بلوط باشان،
  وعلى كل الجبال العالية، وعلى كل التلال المرتفعة،
  وعلى كل برج عال، وعلى كل سور منيع،
  وعلى كل سفن ترشيش، وعلى كل الأعلام البهجة.
  فيخفض تشامخ الإنسان، وتوضع رفعة الناس، ويسمو الرب وحده في ذلك اليوم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* الغيطى   يا اخ مكاريوس اسكت انت كذاب و سلفى متطرف شاهد التفاصيل*

    منذ 11 دقيقه May 30, 2016, 11:35 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          








  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* كتب جورج خاص لموقع الحق و الضلال
  فى تطاول سافر و سافل ظهر علينا مذيع يدعى الغيطى ليتطاول على نيافة الانبا مكاريوس باشنع الالفاظ و التهكمات 
بدأ الغيطى حديثه قائلا الاخ مكاريوس انا باقوله اسكت و استكمل حديثه و تطاوله مدعى ان الانبا مكاريوس كاذب 
وكان ذلك تعقيبا منه على تصريحات قام الادلاء بها نيافة الانبا مكاريوس لقناة دريم 
قائلا انه اذا لم يتم حسم الموضوع داخليا فان الساحه مفتوحه 
فسالته مذيعة القناه هل تقصد نيافتك تدخل خارجى قال لا بل اقصد ان الوكالات  العالميه و الصحف ستجد مدخلا لتكتب و تتدخل فى الامور الداخليه 
واستمر المذيع فى التطاول وشبه نيافة الانبا مكاريوس بالسلفيين المتطرفين 

*


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا الهدية دى من عمو "عبود"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الخبر دة صحيح ...يبقى كارثة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أدى نتيجة ضغط رجال الدين ... ونتيجة تدخل الرئيس ..!!*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]هل النيابة هنا أصدرت أمر ضبط وأحضار لشخص ميت من 11 سنة ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين أتهم واحد ميت ؟ - ومين اللى عمل تحرياته وقدم أسم واحد ميت !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


يعنى ضغط الرئيس خلاهم يجيبوا اى حد
غلط مين دة
هو اللى حصل دة مفهوش جانى
كلهم ابرياء والصلح هو الحل الو حيد يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ست اتهانت وبيوت اتحرقت
على بابا اللى عمل كدة يعنى
ماهو  الشرطة دة مستواها فى ضبط الجناة يبقى نقول جود باى للقانون يا عوبد:ura1:[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (31 مايو 2016)

قال ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا  يسوع المسيح فى يوحنا 16: 1-4
+ «قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا.
+ سيخرجونكم من المجامع، بل تاتي ساعة 
فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله.
+ وسيفعلون هذا بكم لانهم لم يعرفوا الاب ولا عرفوني.
+ لكني قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى اذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون اني انا قلته لكم.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2016)

*هاااه ؟؟ ... دة فيلم وسيناريو منى برضه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*[FONT=&quot]ما تسمعونى صوتكم ياللى أتريقتوا *​​



-- هو انت زعلت يا عبود--:new2:
 انا اسفه يا سيدى حئك عليا ...علشان كدا مش بحب ادخل فى مناقشات خصوصا و انا متنرفزه :ranting:
 بس دا لا يمنع ان مش معاك فى الى بتقوله--


اتهموا واحد ميت وواحد مشلول
دا لو فعلا ميت و مشلول *غلطه مين دى!!*؟


 معروف فى بلدنا هنا ان لما يبقى حادث جماعى بينزلوا يقشوا  اى حد موجود قدامهم و خلاص و يااااااااااااااامه سمعنهاها-- الى كان معدى يشترى عيش و اتاخد فى الرجلين -- الى شغال فى العماره و بعتوه يشترلهم حاجه و اتاخد فى الرجلين-- يعنى دا شىء طبيعى على الشرطه بتاعتنا و خبر دايما بنسمعه  مش مندهشه منه يعنى !
و لو اتهامات يامه حصل تشابه فى الاسماء و اتجاب ناس غير ناس .. و مستعجبه رد الفعل عليه بالاستغراب من ناس !
و مش نتيجه  ان الريس او رجل دين او اغلبيه الشعب طلب ان يتحقق رسمى فى الموضوع !


ثانيا لما يتقبض على 14 او اكثر  و يطلع منهم  كام واحد برائه   مش مشكله لكن لما كل الى يتقبض عليهم يطلعوا برائه او مختلين عقليا يبقى هنا بئا بس  و ساعتها بس هتسمعنا جايين نقول لك اهم كلهههم طلعوا برائه فين الدستور و فين القانون و فين العدل.
لكن مش هنسيب كل الى اتقبض عليهم و نمسك فى واحد او اتنين او خمسه !
ولون ممكن ناس تعملها كل شىء جايز من اى حد -- بس العقل بيقول ايه؟

و فى الاخر لو فعلا الراجل مظلوم و اخد تئبيده و يبقى حسب قولك ظلمنا راجل مسلم--  السؤال هنا-- مين الى ظلموا--؟ مين الى ظلم الراجل المسلم؟
رجل الدين و الرائيس و الشعب الى طلب يتحقق صح و العدل ياخد مجراه؟؟


و لا ساعتها الى مسئولين عن   تحقيق العدل هما الى معرفوش يحققوا صح ؟؟


عمتا انا مش هتناقش فى الموضوع دا تانى علشان انا بعز الكل  مهما اختلفت الاراء و مش عايزا حد يزعل او يتدايق منى او ردى يزعل حد  او يحزنه..





*[FONT=&quot]
*
[/FONT]


[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (31 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> العودة الى الرئيسية
> 
> * الغيطى   يا اخ مكاريوس اسكت انت كذاب و سلفى متطرف شاهد التفاصيل*
> 
> ...


أبسط رد :
لو كانت هذة الكارثة حدثت لامك يا غيطاني 
لكان رد فعلك سيكون مختلف تماما 180 درجة


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هاااه ؟؟ ... دة فيلم وسيناريو منى برضه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ثانيا لما يتقبض على 14 او اكثر  و يطلع منهم  كام واحد برائه   مش مشكله لكن لما كل الى يتقبض عليهم يطلعوا برائه او مختلين عقليا يبقى هنا بئا بس  و ساعتها بس هتسمعنا جايين نقول لك اهم كلهههم طلعوا برائه فين الدستور و فين القانون و فين العدل.
> لكن مش هنسيب كل الى اتقبض عليهم و نمسك فى واحد او اتنين او خمسه !
> ولون ممكن ناس تعملها كل شىء جايز من اى حد -- بس العقل بيقول ايه؟




* مع ملاحظة ان الذين اتقبضوا عليهم هم ( 14 )

يعني 14 مشتبه بهم والنتيجة براءة !!!!!

طيب - امال مين **اللي عمل بالست دي العملة السودة ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2016)

*يا اخواني يا مصريين

تعرفوا ان المشكلة دي صارت حديث الشارع البغدادي !!!


البارحة جاءوا عندي في البيت ضيوف من اقربائي
واستغربت ان الحديث كان على الست القبطية المصرية وعن المشكلة

العصر -

انا رحت اشتري كباب ( اللي تسموه كفتة ) ولاحظت الناس بتتكلم عن حاجة - في البداية كنت تصور مشكلة بعدين اتضح لي انهم بيتكلموا عن الست القبطية وعن اهالي كرم

اروع شئ في الحديث كان - انهم كلهم مع المرأة القبطية ومع الست اللي سترتها
وكلهم ضد اللي تعمل
وكلهم مع تطبيق حيثي وحرفي للقانون
وكلهم كانوا عرب ومسلمين - يمكن انا الوحيد كنت مسيحي

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2016)

#‏نطلب_تطبيق_القانون
#‏ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس
#‏مصر_لن_تتعرى_ثانية
#‏مسلم_مسيحي_ايد_واحدة
#‏نطلب_محاسبة_محافظ_المنيا_والمقصرين
#مقاطعه_الغيطي_لقله_ادبه_علي_الانبا_مكاريوس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2016)

#‏نطلب_تطبيق_القانون
#‏ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس
#‏مصر_لن_تتعرى_ثانية
#‏مسلم_مسيحي_ايد_واحدة
#‏نطلب_محاسبة_محافظ_المنيا_والمقصرين
#مقاطعه_الغيطي_لقله_ادبه_علي_الانبا_مكاريوس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2016)

#‏نطلب_تطبيق_القانون
#‏ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس
#‏مصر_لن_تتعرى_ثانية
#‏مسلم_مسيحي_ايد_واحدة
#‏نطلب_محاسبة_محافظ_المنيا_والمقصرين
#مقاطعه_الغيطي_لقله_ادبه_علي_الانبا_مكاريوس


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2016)

*علشان بس السؤال اللي سالته مش يضيع في زحمة التعليقات والسؤال موجه لعبود بصفته محامي:*

* الحوادث اللي مش عن عمد يعني مش مقصوده بيبقى فيها تصالح والتعويض بما يتناسب مع الضرر الواقع، طب ولو أثبتت النيابة  مثلاً أن حرق البيوت عن سبق تخطيط واتفاق وعن قصد وعمد وتم توزيع منشورات وتم الاتفاق على السحل والحرق !! هل هنا برضو ممكن يكون  هناك مُصالحة وتعويض من اللي عمل نفس العملة والا يتم التعامل مع القضية من أنهي ناحية على وجه التحديد !!!!*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2016)

من هو الانبا مكاريوس اسقف المنيا الشجاع
الانبا مكاريوس هو الاستاذ <مكرم عياد >
الذى ترهب فى دير البراموس العامر بوادى النطرون باسم أبونا الراهب القمص كيرلس البرموسي
رُسِمَ قسًا في ال 30 من يونيو عام 1988 م.
ثم قمصًا في 9ال إبريل من عام 2001 م.
و في عام 2003 عُيِّنَ سكرتيرًا للمتنيح قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث.
هو واعظ متميز من وقت كان مسئولًا عن بيت الخلوة في دير البراموس.
و له العديد من الكتب،كما انه له مجموعة من القصص المتميزة في مجال الأدب القَصَصِي المسيحي..
كان قبل رسامته اسقفا لا يكتب اسمه على الكتب أو القصص، بل يفضل ان تُصْدَر مِن نَشْر الدير، تحت اسم ..."راهب من دير البراموس".
عقب تنصيب قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا تواضروس الثاني في نوفمبر 2011، منذ هذا الوقت أصبح نيافة أنبا مكاريوس مشرفًا على إصدار مجلة الكرازة،
التي تصدرها بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالقاهرة، مصر.
وابرز كتب الانبا مكاريوس هى
كتب روحية وعن الفضائل للأنبا مكاريوس:
كتاب مفتدين الوقت
كتاب تقديس الحاضر
كتاب تكوين العادة
كتاب الاستنارة في حياة الآباء
كتاب فضيلة الشكر
كتاب الحياة الأبدية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)

*قال القس بولس حليم – المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، إن الإعلامى محمد الغيطي “اقتطع جملًا من مداخلات الأنبا مكاريوس وفسرها حسب رؤيته الخاصة، وما ردده الإعلامى عار تماما من الصحة”.*
*وتابع أن التشكيك في وطنية قامة روحية ووطنية كالأنبا مكاريوس أمرا غير مقبول على الأطلاق، مشددا بأن أسقف المنيا مصري قبطي حتي النخاع ولا مجال للمزايدة علي وطنيته، ولعل التاريخ يشهد ومواقفه تتحدث”.*
*وتساءل حليم تعليقًا على ما قاله الإعلامى محمد الغيطي واتهامه الأنبا مكاريوس – الأسقف العام للمنيا، بالاستقواء بالخارج والتطرف والكذب، قائلا: “لماذا لم يتواصل مع الأنبا مكاريوس ليسأل عن حقيقة الأمور حول تصريحاته قبل إلقاء الاتهامات جزافًا؟!”.*
*وأضاف حليم – فى تصريحات صحفية – أن تصريحات الأسقف العام للمنيا جاءت كالأتي “يجب علينا اتخاذ إجراءات سريعة حتي نقطع الطريق علي أي شخص أو جهة تحاول التدخل”، وهو ما نشر بالمواقع والصحف، مؤكدا بأن هدف أسقف المنيا قطع الطريق على الأخرين وإغلاق باب التدخلات وليس العكس كما يصدرها “الغيطي” – حسب المتحدث باسم الكنيسة.*
*وكشف “أن الأنبا مكاريوس تدخل ليتصدى ويمنع كثير من المسيرات التي كان مزمع قيامها احتجاجا على الحادث الأخير بقرية الكرم، إنما لحرصه على السلام الاجتماعي وسلامة الوطن ووحدة الصف”.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)

*استنكر المجلس الاسلامى النمساوى تطاول مذيع أحد الفضائيات المدعو محمد الغيطى على نيافة الانبا مكاريوس اسقف عام المنيا بسبب مواقفه من حادث قرية الكرم والاعتداء على سيدة مسنة . وقالت مصادر فى المجلس ان ما حدث من المذيع غير مقبول خاصة انه لجأ الى توجيه الشتائم وادعاء ان الانبا مكاريوس طلب الاستعانة بالخارج وبمؤسسات دولية ضد مصر وهو ما لم يحدث اطلاقا . وطالبت المصادر باحترام رجال الدين وعدم الاساءة اليهما سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين مشيرة الى ان هجوم المذيع جاء فى اطار حملة مدبرة بعد ارتفاع شعبية الانبا مكاريوس الى درجة هائلة بسبب مواقفه المناصرة للحقوق ورفضه تكراره جلسات الصلح العرفى وضرورة تطبيق القانون . وقالت المصادر ان ما طالب به الانبا مكاريوس هو نفسه ما طالب به الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى عندما تطرق فى خطابه الى حادث المنيا حيث اكد على تطبيق القانون على الجميع وضرورة وضع حد للفتن .


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)

*شاهدة الإثبات في واقعة سيدة المنيا تتراجع أمام النيابة: سعاد ثابت مكانتش عريانة ولا هدومها متقطعة صدى الأقباط في الصحف ظ¥ظ£: ظ،ظ، ص	+02:00	CEST الثلاثاء	ظ£ظ،	مايو	ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ «عنايات» الشاهدة على أحداث قرية الكرم بالمنيا كتب – محرر الأقباط متحدون تراجع السيدة عنايات أحمد، شاهدة الإثبات في فتنة المنيا، عن تصريحاتها السابقة بشأن تغطيتها لجارتها السيدة سعاد ثابت المعروفة إعلاميًا باسم سيدة المنيا، وقالت بحسبما نشرت الوطن، "أنها لم تكن عارية ولم تكن هدومها متقطعة وكانت لابسة التعصيبة الفلاحي على راسها". وأضافت في أقوالها أمام النيابة العامة،  أنها ساعدت جارتها سعاد على الوصول إلى المنزل المجاور عبر السطوح، ودون أن تخرج إلى الشارع.

شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من الأقباط متحدون** في الرابط التالي http://www.copts-united.com*/Article.php?I=2647&A=258609


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2016)

*عموما كل ده ولازم يحصل لأن يعني لو تثبتت الواقعة رسمياً
معناها أن هناك مسئولين هايتحاسبوا ولو اتحاسبوا يبقى الموضوع هايجر مسئولين تانيين وتالتين
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *عموما كل ده ولازم يحصل لأن يعني لو تثبتت الواقعة رسمياً
> معناها أن هناك مسئولين هايتحاسبوا ولو اتحاسبوا يبقى الموضوع هايجر مسئولين تانيين وتالتين
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتتكلموا فى وادى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والنيابة فى وااادى تانى خالص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأمس جدد قاضى المُعارضات حبس ثلاثة متهمين 15 يوماً أخرى على ذمة التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنيابة طعنت على قرار أخلاء سبيل ثلاثة آخرين بعد أنتهاء فترة حبسهم الأحتياطى (15 يوم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النيابة تستعد لتوجيه أتهام ( التحريض على العنف + الحرق العمد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أندهاشى يا أيمن فى البداية كان فى محله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لو جناية مافيش فيها تصالح ولا ينفع لها جلسات عُرفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لجُنحة " سيدة المنيا " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه شاهدة قالت لك ( لأ ) لا قالعة ولا أيتوها حاجة وكانت لابسة كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التعصيبة الفلاحى على راسها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى جاب الشاهدة دى هو الدكتور أيهاب رمزى محامى الأقباط فى القضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى أخد (صفر) قبل كدة فى المنيا برضه ...[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتتكلموا فى وادى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والنيابة فى وااادى تانى خالص *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأمس جدد قاضى المُعارضات حبس ثلاثة متهمين 15 يوماً أخرى على ذمة التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنيابة طعنت على قرار أخلاء سبيل ثلاثة آخرين بعد أنتهاء فترة حبسهم الأحتياطى (15 يوم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النيابة تستعد لتوجيه أتهام ( التحريض على العنف + الحرق العمد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أندهاشى يا أيمن فى البداية كان فى محله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لو جناية مافيش فيها تصالح ولا ينفع لها جلسات عُرفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لجُنحة " سيدة المنيا " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه شاهدة قالت لك ( لأ ) لا قالعة ولا أيتوها حاجة وكانت لابسة كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التعصيبة الفلاحى على راسها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى جاب الشاهدة دى هو الدكتور أيهاب رمزى محامى الأقباط فى القضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى أخد (صفر) قبل كدة فى المنيا برضه ...[/FONT]*
> ​:fun_lol:​[/FONT]



هو انا فقط باعلَّق على اساس لو الموضوع فيه فعلاً مسئولين هايتحاسبوا
لازم يحصل مشاكل وحركات وده وارد برضو لأن اي حد في مكانهم لازم هايعمل كده
حتى لو انا أو غيري هانعمل كده برضة آه صدقني
وبالطبع مش باتكلم عن النيابة طبعاً لأنه شغل يخصها
انا مش عارفه ومش هاقدر اتكلم فيه خالص
يعني موضوع التحقيقات نفسه 
وازاي وايه هو مش عارف
ولا اعتقد كمان فيه حد
عارف ولا فاهم
وده طبيعي
​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*محامى قبطى يتهم الداخليه باتهامات خطيره فى واقعة تعرية السيدة القبطية بالمنيا






اتهم المحامى جوزيف ملاك الداخليه بمحاولة اجهاض الحق القانونى على حد وصفه وذلك عن طريق تغيير اقوال الشهود فى حادثه تجريد السيده القبطيه من ملابسها مما يؤدى الى احداث ثغرات قانونيه بالقضيه مما يؤدى الى انتهاك العداله وانتهاء القضية دون احكام رادعه 
لذلك طالب المحامى المهتم بالشأن القبطى  وزميل المفوضيةالسامية بالأمم المتحدة 
طالب وزير العدل بان يتم انتداب قاضى للتحقيق فى احداث المنيا لضمان حيادية التحقيقات و عدالتها ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*20 نائبًا يصدرون بيانًا للتضامن مع «سيدة المنيا»






زار وفد برلماني من 20 نائبًا من نواب المنيا مطرانية المنيا للأقباط الأرثوذكس، والتقوا بالأنبا مكاريوس، الأسقف العام بالمنيا، والسيدة سعاد ثابت، التي تم تعريتها في قرية «الكرم».
وأعلن النواب تأييدهم لموقف الأنبا مكاريوس في الاحتكام للقانون، وأعربوا عن استيائهم مما حدث، مؤكدين ضرورة تطبيق القانون وردع الجناة.

وقدم النواب اعتذارا للسيدة سعاد، مؤكدين رفضهم لما تعرضت له وضرورة إعمال القانون وأصدروا بيانا مشتركا، طالبوا من خلاله بمحاسبة المخطئين أيا كان عددهم أو مسمياتهم، وعدم السماح بأية محاولات أجنبية للتدخل في الشأن المصري، وثّمن البيان تدخل الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسى والقوات المسلحة، في إصلاح ما تم إتلافه وتقديم الشكر له على سرعة تدخله لوئد الأزمة.

وطالب بيان النواب وزير الداخلية بسرعة القبض على المتهمين وتقديمهم للعدالة، وإصدار بيانات توضيحية للأحداث منعاً للتخمينات أو التكهنات كما طالب النواب الأزهر الشريف ووزارة الأوقاف، بتجديد الخطاب الدين الوسطى، وإعداد قوافل دعوة تهتم بنشر تعاليم الإسلام الوسطى وسماحة الإسلام.

وطالب النواب الجميع بضبط النفس في التصريحات الإعلامية، وتوخي الحذر في إطلاق التصريحات أو الأخبار، إضافة إلى تشكيل لجنه من نواب المنيا لمتابعة الأحداث، وتفويض نائب أو أكثر بالتعامل مع وسائل الإعلام حرصاً على توحيد البيانات، وعدم تضارب التصريحات.

وضم وفد النواب كل من شادي أبوالعلاء، مجدي ملك، شريف نادي، صلاح مخيمر، هانم حسن أبوالوفا، أشرف شوقي، حسن العمدة، سيد أبوبريدعة، أحمد شعراوي، عمرو غلاب، صلاح الدين أحمد، توحيد تامر، أحمد شرموخ، أشرف جمال، سمير رشاد أبوطالب، على الكيال، محمد عادل بدوي، علاء السبيعي، أحمد شعراوي، وعثمان المنتصر بالله.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]vVHfWnoRzKM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2016)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]*وجدى حلفا يكتب.. أيها الوقح الاقمح محمد الغيطى*

​منذ 1 يومMay 31, 2016, 4:05 pm

​​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]



[/COLOR]​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]حجم الخطع-عع+
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]
[/COLOR]​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]شاركhttp://www.light-dark.net/pr754502​
* فعلا اللى اختشوا ماتوا يقينا هذا المثل الدارج
ايها الوقح الاقمح محمد الغيطى
نيافه الانبا مكاريوس الذى تتطاول عليه هو رمز مصرى وطنى معتدل بعيدا عن كونه رجل دين قبطى قيمه وقامه لكافه اقباط مصر وايضا لشعب مصر من جموعه المعتدلين
بعيدا عن اى نزعه متشدده اشقائى احبائى من المسلمين توأم الروح فهى ليست لغه الحوار ونأبها ونفتك بمن يروجها أو يسوقها ولكن ردا على الاساءه التى صدرت على شخص مصرى وطنى وهو نيافه الانبا مكاريوس وكان القصد
منها التشهير به والاساءه لسمعته وهذا الرد لي
لم يكن له نوايا طائفيه او القصد منه شق نسيج الوطن بل كشف الحقائق وكشف مجموعه من المتشددين امثال محمد الغيطى من تتحدث عنه فهو
الانبا مكاريوس الذى حرقت كنائسه بمحافظه المنيا على يد جماعتك وعشيرتك حال فض اعتصامى رابعه والنهضه ولم يستقوى باحد
وكل ما فعله انه تضرع لخالقنا جميعا
بالحفاظ على مصر وشعبها
الانبا مكاريوس وشعبه هما من دفعا ضريبه غاليه فى 14/8/2013عقب فض اعتصامى رابعه والنهضه
الانبا مكاريوس لم يقم بشق نسيج الوطن ولم يزايد على الوطن فى تلك الفتره حسبما فعلت
الانبا مكاريوس الذى احبه اشقائنا من المسلمين مثلهم مثل اقباط مصر لحكمته فى قراراته وحنكته فى وئد الفتنه وحصل على سفير النوايا الحسنه
الانبا مكاريوس الذى حرقت كنيسه باحدى قرى المنيا وصلى بشعبه فى احدى شواع القريه رغم شده الحراره ولم يستقوى باحد وعبر بفعله هذا عن وطنيته والسلام الذى يكمن بنفسه وأرسى رساله تعبر عن التسامح والهدوء النفسى ولم يزايد ولم يستقوى بأحد داخليا او خارجيا
الانبا مكاريوس الذى تعامل مع أذمه سيده الكرم
بحكمه ولم يزايد وما نادى به هو تطبيق صحيح القانون
الانبا مكاريوس لم يلهث خلف الانظمه المتعاقبه او يتدنى لنيل رضا الارهابى عصام سلطان حسبما فعلت مع كافه الانظمه وتوثيق ذلك بمكالمات مسجله
الانبا مكاريوس لم يكن خائنا ولم يتقاضى تمويلات خااااارجيه
لتدمير مصر حسبما فعلت انت وقرنائك ممن خانو الوطن و ايديهم غير طاهره وغير طاه ه وعقولهم فاسده
واخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
ان لغدا قريب
ننتظر القضيه 250 اموال عاااامه
ايها المنافق الاحمق المتدنى الخلق
انك لاتصلح ان تكون اعلاميا واولى اساسيات مهنتك الاعلاميه ان تجيد اللغه العربيه وانت لاتعلمها عذرا ااا
ايها الاعلاميون هل يتساوى ذلك الشئ بوصفه اعلاميا
بكل من
الاعلامى احمد سمير
والاعلامى محمد سلطان
والاعلامى طارق حبيب
والاعلامى مفيد فوزى
لابد من وزير اعلام يطهر المجتمع من هؤلاء
الفسده والمفسدين​*

[/COLOR]​[/COLOR]


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*محامى مسلم يكشف اسرار تقال لاول مره عن حادثة تعرية السيده القبطيه ويكشف السبب الحقيقى وراء الواقعه مفاجأه






قام محامى شاب من المنيا يدعى الحسينى محمد محمد الداخلى بنشر شهادته عما حدث قرية الكرم بالمنيا و اتت كالاتى
#‏ذهبت_إلي_أبوقرقاص كي لا أقف موقف ( المتفرج والمردد ) وهناك وقفت علي حقيقة موضوع الفتنة الطائفية وإليكم التفاصيل :
- المدعو نظير زوج الشابة المسلمة نجوي المتهمة في شرفها هو صديق لأشرف القبطي المتهم بإقامة العلاقة الغير شرعية .
- نظير وأشرف يمتلكان سوياً محل لبيع الأدوات الكهربائية .
- نظير مدين لأشرف القبطي بمبلغ ظ¢ظ¢ظ ظ ظ  أو يزيد ، وتهرب من السداد ، تاركاً أشرف القبطي بمفرده ويدفع هو ويقوم علي شئون المحل .
- في نفس الوقت نظير ( زوج المتهمة في شرفها ) نشبت بينه وبين زوجته خلافات أسرية وصلت حد الطلاق .
- أصبحت الزوجة تطالب بما لها من قائمة جهاز ونفقات لها ولأولادها الثلاثة نور وعمر والإبنة ، وفي الوقت ذاته يطالبه صديقه وشريكه أشرف القبطي بالمبلغ الذي له في ذمته .
- من المعروف والمشاع أن والد نظير ( زوج المسلمة المتهمة ) رجل غير سوي ومعروف بنشره للشائعات وترويجه لفضائح النساء ! .
- أراد أن يخرج أبنه من المأذقين فقال له : هي نجوي زعلانه ؟! الـــ...........بتاع أشرف ! دي كانت بتقعد معاه وتلاقيها عارفاه وتلاقيه ........... ، فأوحي بقوله القذر إلي أبنه الأقذر بتلك الحيلة ! .
- وأثناء المشاداة بين نظير ( زوج المسلمة المتهمة ) وزوجته نجوي قال لها : وحياة أمك لأطلقك يا نجوي يا .......... أنتي تلاقيقي مشتاقة علي أشرف حبيب القلب ، فصعقة الزوجة !! أشرف مين ؟! أنت أتجننت ؟! .
- وبالفعل طلق نظير نجوي قبل الواقعة بثلاثة أشهر ! .
- وقامت نجوي بعمل محضر تتهم فيه زوجها ووالده بترويج إشاعات عنها بأنها علي علاقة بشاب مسيحي يدعي أشرف وهو صديق لطليقها .
- أصبح نظير ( طليق المسلمة المتهمة ) يواجه محاضر الزوجة وديون الصديق القبطي وهو مكتوف الأيدي ، فردد الإشاعات حتي قام هو بتصديقها ! .
- ولما طفح الكيل ، ذهب ذلك الملعون إلي منزل صديقه أشرف القبطي ومعه بعضاً من أهل الزوجة ( المكذوب عليهم ) وهددوا أشرف بطرده من البلدة وإلا قتلهم وحرق منازلهم .
- فقيد والد أشرف ووالدته محضراً يفيد ذلك ، إلا أن الأمن لم يهتم بقولهما ! وفي الوقت ذاته فر أشرف هارباً .
- وفي يوم الجمعة تجمهر ( مدعوا الحمية الإسلامية ) أمام منزل أشرف القبطي مهللين ومكبرين وقام ( بلطجية القرية ) بسرقة محتويات المنزل وإضرام النيران فيه وسحل السيدة سعاد ثابت ( أم أشرف ) ، حتي تدخل عقلاء القرية والمسلمون حقاً فنزع أحدهم ملابسه ( جلابية ) وستر بها الست سعاد - علي حد قولها - .
- #‏إذن فمن الجاني حقاً ؟ إنه زوج العفيفة المسلمة المتهمة زوراً وبهتاناً .
- #‏وعليه فنجوي المسلمة بريئة ، وأشرف القبطي برئ ، والست سعاد هي التي تحملت نتيجة الظلم الواقع عليهما والمداااااان هو الزوج القذر !​**
http://www.christian-dogma.com/t109...قبطيه-ويكشف-السبب-الحقيقى-وراء-الواقعه-مفاجأه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2016)

* جون طلعت ونادية هنرى يتقدمان ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد  الغيطى  بتهمة سب  أسقف المنيا *

    منذ 1 ساعات June 1, 2016, 8:38 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  تقدم النائبان جون طلعت عضو مجلس النواب عن دائرة شبرا وروض، ونادية  هنرى عن حزب المصريين الأحرار ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد الإعلامى محمد الغيطى،  اليوم الثلاثاء، وذلك بعد تصريحات "الغيطى" فى برنامج "صح النوم" المذاع  على قناة "LTC" والتى وصف فيها "الغيطى"، الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا  بألفاظ نابية لا تليق واتهامه اتهامات باطلة تسيئ للكنيسة ووطنيتها على  الهواء على خلفية الحديث عن حادث قرية الكرم بالمنيا.

وأضاف "طلعت" فى تصريح خاص لـ"برلمانى"، أنه لن يسمح بإساءة رمز من رموز الكنيسة بهذا الأسلوب وأن القانون سيأخذ مجراه. 

وقال النائبان: إن ذلك التطاول جاء رغم تأكيد الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى على  ضرورة تفعيل القانون فى حادث سيدة المنيا، وأن يتم تطبيق القانون على كافة  المصريين أيا كانت انتماءاتهم. 

وشدد النائبان على أن الغيطى تعمد فى برنامجه إهانة نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس،  وتطاول عليه بأشنع الألفاظ، التى تضمن تهكمات وتحقيرا من شأنه، وقال له  بالحرف الواحد: "أنت كاذب" ثم شبهه بالسلفيين المتشددين. 













*


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*محامي متهمي «فتنة الكرم» يطالب بحق الرد في وسائل الإعلام






أمرت محكمة أبوقرقاص الجزئية بتجديد حبس 3 متهمين في أحداث فتنة الكرم بأبوقرقاص جنوب المنيا وتعرية السيدة القبطية وهم نظير إسحاق أحمد زوج السيدة المسلمة المتهمة بإقامة علاقة غير شرعية مع الشاب القبطى، ومحمد مجدى ووليد صادق 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات. 

ومن جانبه طالب إسماعيل سيد محامي المتهمين بضرورة إعطاء محامين المتهمين حق الرد في وسائل الإعلام خاصة وأن القضية تثير صخبا إعلاميا فمن الضروري توضيح وجهتي النظر.

وتساءل لماذا يمنع تصوير القضية للإطلاع عليها إلا من خلال النائب العام خاصة أن هذا الأمر في مصلحة المتهمين ولماذا تتدخل مؤسسة دينية في قضية جنائية يفصل فيها القضاء كما أن البعض يدلي بتصريحات إعلامية من شأنها الاستقواء بالخارج ووجود 4 متهمين أقباط هم فضل سعد شرقاوى وسعد فضل سعد وطارق أنور داوود ووجيه عزب، والمتهمين في حرق منزل كل من مصطفى على عبد الرحيم وعلى عبد الرحيم.​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يونيو 2016)

لو حد عايز يحذف الفيديو مفيش مشاكل 
بس بنقول حتى لو كان فى علاقه فده مش مبرر للحصل 
ولا يستدعى عقاب جماعى للاقباط
الغلط المفروض يتحاسب هو وحده بالقانون 
بس بجد انا اتعجبت من ان دى طفله
وبعدين نقول هو ليه الاحتقان والتعصب بيزيد
دى طفله لكن كلامها مش طفله ابداااااا
راحت البراءه 

[YOUTUBE]bVhOKZQfAwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*[COLOR="Red"]تعرف على النائب الشجاع الذى فتح النار على الجميع لابد من محاسبة المحافظ، ومدير الأمن، ومأمور القسم، ورئيس مباحث القسم​**






النائب البرلمانى هيثم الحريرى شن هجوما على المسئولين بمحافظه المنيا و ذلك بسبب مابدر منهم من تقصير فى اداء واجبهم فيما يتعلق بحادثة تعرية السيده القبطيه بالمنيا 
واضاف الحريرى انه من حق مجلس النواب محاسبة الحكومه او حد وزرائها حال تقصيره فى اداء عمله 
واكد على ضرورة محاسبة كل من محافظ المنيا و مدير امنها ومامور القسم و كذلك رئيس مباحث القسم​
- - - 
و ما الفائده اذن إبان السعى لـ " فنيخة " القضية ؟
فا السعى لتغيير شهادة الشهود  و تحويل القضية بعد اعمال النهب ثم حرق البيوت الى قضية شرف و القبض على مسيحيين بتهمه احراق بيوت مسلمين لمساومتهم بالتنازل ( بدل الجلسات العرفية اياها ) 
و القبض على اناس " مسلمين - منهم المتوفى و القعيد و المطلوبون امنيا - ثم تغيير شهادتهم وصولا الى حفظ القضية ​*[/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بس بنقول حتى لو كان فى علاقه فده مش مبرر للحصل
> ولا يستدعى عقاب جماعى للاقباط
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bVhOKZQfAwo[/YOUTUBE]


 *[FONT=&quot] 
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فيه بينهم ( هيئ هيئ وميئ ميئ ) وألا مكانش فيه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!*​

*[FONT=&quot]وشهد شاهِدٌ من أهلها ....دى بنتها اللى بتشهد عليها مش الجيران 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعرى دة ماوقعش أونطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أنا سرييييح بـ بطاطا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]العقاب الجماعى موجود فى الصعيد يا "ماريا" بغض النظر عن الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى ثقافة ...ولعل قضايا التار خير دليل على كلامى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2016)

*ياناس يبقى فيه واحده على علاقه زى دى فى الصعيد وتصارح بنتها بيها عادى اصل البنت سر أمها اعه يافجره حتى الاطفال اشركتوهم معاكم فى التغطيه والموالسه على الجريمه البشعه دى والاستاذ عبود مصدق اه يازمن يهوذا فيه يبقى اقرب ماليك.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * والاستاذ عبود مصدق اه يازمن يهوذا فيه يبقى اقرب ماليك.
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]وماصدقش لية ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الذى يمنعنى من التصديق ؟!...إذا كان هذا هو ماقلته من أول مشاركة !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ذنبى أية أن يشاء السميع العليم أنه يطلعنى صح كل مرة
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا اللى جبت الفيديو أو أنا اللى صورته ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ " سمعان " أنتظر مفاجآت أخرى ... لسة فيه ..وخدها منى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شايف دى [/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


كليماندوس قال:


> *
> وتساءل لماذا يمنع تصوير القضية للإطلاع عليها إلا من خلال النائب العام ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]دى جديدة نوووووفى ...عمرها ما بتحصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة صح ومش تأليفة من المحامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقول لحضرتك بملء فمى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة غلط فى القضية دى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلام البنت وشهادتها لا يودى ولا يجيب فى القضية ولا له أى علاقة بيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذا لزم التنويه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2016)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نفس الفيلم العربى اللى بيحصل كل مرة مش مستغربة خالص 
بعد ما الحاجة تحصل مع المسيحي
بقدرة قادر الكلام يتغير وتطلع شهود بعد الموضوع باسبوع 
تقول كلام غير اللى اتقال مسلسل بقى حمضااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
اووووووووووووى 
مستعجبة ع الكلام اللى بيتقال والناس اللى بتقول انا صح 

هو فى بنت تشهد ع مامتها كدا 
ودا اسلوب طفلة اصلا دا لو امها بتعذبها ليل نهااار مش هاتتكلم كدا عليها 
دى متلقنة الكلام بس شاطرة حفظاه اووووووووى 
هما كدا المسيحين بيعملوا كل حاجة لنفسهم 
ودايما بيكدبوا ويقولوا حصلهم وهما محلهمش 
الست دى اصلا كدابة وقالت اتعريت وهى مافيش طرف من صباعها بااان 
سبونا فى كدبنا وخليكم فى حالكم يا صادقين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2016)

> *[FONT="]العقاب الجماعى موجود فى الصعيد يا "[COLOR=DarkGreen]ماريا[/COLOR]" بغض النظر عن الدين[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]دى ثقافة ...ولعل قضايا التار خير دليل على كلامى *​​​





> ​


*اه بامارة انه بيحصل عقاب جماعى لو اتنين مسلمين حصل بينهم مشاكل 
ايه دااااااااااااااااا
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انت بتقول كدا وكان احنا مش عارفين ولاشايفين 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]العقاب الجماعى موجود فى الصعيد يا "ماريا" بغض النظر عن الدين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى ثقافة ...ولعل قضايا التار خير دليل على كلامى

[FONT=&quot]اولا حضرتك يا استاذ عبود صدقت كلام البنت 
[FONT=&quot]بالرغم ان [FONT=&quot]كلامها فى حاجات مش منطقيه يعنى قالت بيتقابلوا عند ستى  [FONT=&quot]يعنى ام الست المتهمه طيب بيت اخته نصدق لكن عند مامتها تقابل [FONT=&quot]عشيقها المسيحى اللى فى نظر المسلمين كلهم نجس دى مش ممكن تتصدق ابدااا
[FONT=&quot]وبعدين البنت بتتكلم بطريقه شرسه وعنيفه دى لو مرات ابوها مش هت[FONT=&quot]تكلم عليها كده 
[FONT=&quot]ويبقى كمان من حقنا احنا [FONT=&quot]كمان نصدق كلام الام 
[FONT=&quot]ودى المشكله كل واحد متمسك برأيه ومش يقتنع ولا حتى يفكر بوجهة نظر التانى 
[FONT=&quot]على فكره ا[FONT=&quot]حنا حاسين بجرح واهانه مش من ا[FONT=&quot]لموضوع ده
[FONT=&quot]تحديدا  لكن ده تراكمات للظلم فى قضايا كتيييير جدا *​*
*​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ولو العقاب الجماعى بيطبق ليه مطبقش على الام وعيلتها اللى عارفين وبيدارو على بنتهم لا وايه طالعين فى الفضائيات[FONT=&quot] كمان
[FONT=&quot]يعنى الفضيحه والجرسه على الهوا [/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لو حد عايز يحذف الفيديو مفيش مشاكل
> بس بنقول حتى لو كان فى علاقه فده مش مبرر للحصل
> ولا يستدعى عقاب جماعى للاقباط
> الغلط المفروض يتحاسب هو وحده بالقانون
> ...



انا نزلت الفيديو ده علشان اقول الجاى اسواء طول ما 
ما بنعلم اولادنا الحقد والعنف والكره  من صغرهم
يبقى ربنا يرحمنا من الاجيال الجايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ويبقى كمان من حقنا احنا [FONT=&quot]كمان نصدق كلام الام *​​​​





+ماريا+ قال:


> *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]ودى المشكله كل واحد متمسك برأيه ومش يقتنع ولا حتى يفكر بوجهة نظر التانى*​​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT]
*اللى مش منطقى كمان ان ام بتعمل حاجة زى تحكى لبنتها الصغيرة 
العقل لا يمكن يصدق كدا 
وبعدين اشمعنا المفروض علينا نصدق كلام البنت بس 
طب ما اصدق الام كمان انها بريئة 
بلد عاااوزة الولعة :t26:*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2016)

العقاب الجماعى بعيد عن الصعيد 

قررت نيابة شرق القاهرة، اليوم الأربعاء إحالة 12 متهماً في أحداث الفتنة  الطائفية بمنطقة المرج، إلى المحاكمة الجنائية العاجلة. كانت نيابة شرق  القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار محمد عبد الشافي المحامي العام الأول، أمرت  بحبس 12 متهمًا 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهمة إحداث فتنة طائفية  بمنطقة المرج، وأمرت بضبط وإحضار آخرين لتورطهم في الواقعة. كانت البداية  حين وقعت مشاجرة بالأيدي بين شاب مسيحي وآخر مسلم  وعلى إثرها قام الأول  باستدعاء عائلته للثأر من الشاب المسلم، كما قام الأخير باستدعاء عائلته  للدفاع عنه. وأكدت التحقيقات أن الاشتباكات بين الشاب المسلم "كريم"،  والقبطي، "إيهاب" نتج عنها مقتل شاب يدعى هيثم شعبان، بطلق ناري، فضلاً عن  وقوع إصابات من كلا الطرفين، فقامت العائلة المسلمة بمحاصرة منزل العائلة  المسيحية بالأسلحة النارية والبيضاء لأخذ الثأر، وأشعلوا فيه النار، ما نتج  عنه تخريب معرض سيارات ومخزن أسمنت ومواد بناء ملك الطرف الثاني، وتحطم  عدد من سيارات المارة


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا نزلت الفيديو ده علشان اقول الجاى اسواء طول ما
> ما بنعلم اولادنا الحقد والعنف والكره  من صغرهم
> يبقى ربنا يرحمنا من الاجيال الجايه



شكرا كثير للمتابعة 
اختى الغالية +ماريا+
هذة الطفلة تتكلم بالاكاذيب  وهى تحت التهديد 
ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يتدخل ليحفظنا من كل شر
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبته ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكي ويمنحك السلام ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]العقاب الجماعى موجود فى الصعيد يا "ماريا" بغض النظر عن الدين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى ثقافة ...ولعل قضايا التار خير دليل على كلامى
> 
> [FONT=&quot]اولا حضرتك يا استاذ عبود صدقت كلام البنت
> [FONT=&quot]بالرغم ان [FONT=&quot]كلامها فى حاجات مش منطقيه يعنى قالت بيتقابلوا عند ستى  [FONT=&quot]يعنى ام الست المتهمه طيب بيت اخته نصدق لكن عند مامتها تقابل [FONT=&quot]عشيقها المسيحى اللى فى نظر المسلمين كلهم نجس دى مش ممكن تتصدق ابدااا
> ...



*الاحتمالات كلها موجودة يا ماريا 

بس انا بأميل لكلام البنت الصغيرة 

قولى لى ليه ؟؟

الست امها المتهمة بعلاقة مع الراجل المسيحى قالت :

ان زوجها و عائلته طلعوا عليها الاشاعة ديه عشان ما تاخدش حقوقها 

صح ؟؟؟

قالت و لا ما قالتش ؟؟؟

أنا صدقتها فى الأول 

هووووووووووووووووووب 

لاقيتلك عبود كاتب بما معناه إن حتى لو هى كدة ما فيش حقوق ح تضيع منها 

تبقى هى كدابة وش 

و الل يكدب فى حاجة يكدب فى الباقى 

ما فيش دخان من غير نار يا ماريا 

البنت الل شهدت على امها : طبيعى 

ما هى فى قصة رية و سكينة الحقيقية : البنت شهدت على أمها رية 

عااااااااااااااادى بتحصل 

مستغربة ان فى بيت امها ممكن يحصل كدة ؟؟

لا ما تستغربيش 

بتحصل برضوا 

لكن فى كل هذا : هذا لا يبرر حرق بيوت الاقباط أو نهبها 

و فى نفس الوقت : ما زلت مش مقتنعة ان الست العجوز حد عراها 

معلش : حتى الست عنايات جارتها قالت ان الجلابية اتقطعت بس 
​*


----------



## Maran+atha (3 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الاحتمالات كلها موجودة يا ماريا
> 
> بس انا بأميل لكلام البنت الصغيرة
> 
> ...



شكرا كثير للمتابعة اختى الغالية إيرينى

كلام عبود من الناحية القانونية صحيح
اما من الناحية العملية غير صحيح أيضا
لأن هذة الشائعة  تمس الشرف وتهدد مستقبل الإنسانة
فهذا الزوج الكذاب يعمل هذة الشائعة  لمساومة الزوجة للتنازل عن حقوقها

ونعلم جيدا  ان كلام الطفلة كله كذب × كذب 
لأنه من المستحيل أن يتم كلامها عن ولدتها 

لأن كل من يعمل الشر يعمله فى الخفاء ولا يعلن عنه 
وخصوصا فى صعيد مصر  فأكثر شى يهتموا به هو الشرف

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويمنحك السلام ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2016)

*اخواني الاعزاء

تقول الحكمة : كثر الكلام دليل على فشل القضية

رجاء ومحبة

ارجو ان تركزوا على نقطتين رئيسيتين هما

1- امراة طاعنة في السن تم الاعتداء عليها وسط الناس
2- تم حرق وايقاع الضرر في بيوت ناس

من الفاعل ؟

شخصوا الفاعل - ولينال حكمه العادل طبقا للقانون

وشكرا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2016)

*عندي سؤال للعباقرة اللي بيحللوا 
ممكن حد يقولي 
ليه الست سعاد اول الموضوع كانت الشاهدة الوحيدة اللي قالت انها غطت الست وكانت متعرية كلها 
ودلوقتي اقولها اتغيرت!!!!!! 
مش هاتكلم عن البنت اللي ظهرت فجاة كدا بعد اللي حصل ب اسبوعين!!!! 
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (3 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و فى نفس الوقت : ما زلت مش مقتنعة ان الست العجوز حد عراها
> 
> معلش : حتى الست عنايات جارتها قالت ان الجلابية اتقطعت بس
> ​*


طيب -
لا حا اقولك ولا تقوليلى / و لا حاثبتلك ولا تثبتيلى

راجعى مشاركه (( *امنا أمه *)) رقم 86


----------



## كليماندوس (3 يونيو 2016)

*


R.O.R.O قال:



عندي سؤال للعباقرة اللي بيحللوا 
ممكن حد يقولي 
ليه الست سعاد اول الموضوع كانت الشاهدة الوحيدة اللي قالت انها غطت الست وكانت متعرية كلها 
ودلوقتي اقولها اتغيرت!!!!!! 
.....
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع ما فيهوشى لا عبقرة ولا تحليل 

طالما هناك محاولات للجلسات العُرفيه " اياها "  لطرمخه الموضوع
و طالما يوجد اصرار مننا لتطبيق القانون و نوال الجانى عقابه لعدم التكرار
و طالما هناك اتجاه ( عام ) للأصوليه و تدعيم الفكر السلفى " الوهابى السعودى "

فمن المنطقى تبويظ الموضوع بالنيابه و تعارض الاعترافات و الاقوال ( و ايضا يتم الكيل بمكيالين بالنيابه و اتهام مسيحيين بحرق منازل مسلمين ) للضغط عليهم و مساومتهم

و ذلك وصولا للنتيجه المدروسه مسبقا التى هى :

لا بالقانون ولا بالجلسات العرفيه و لا بالعفريت الازرق حا تخدو حقكم مننا و حا تظلو دائما كالاسرى و العبيد لدينا لا حق لكم فى اى شىء تطالبوننا به 
و دائما نستطيع مرمطتكم و بهدلتكم و استعبادكم و " حَلبكم " كالبقرة الحلوب وقتما شئنا و كيفما ابتغينا
لانكم اسرى لدينا - و عبيد عندنا

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الاحتمالات كلها موجودة يا ماريا
> 
> بس انا بأميل لكلام البنت الصغيرة
> 
> ...


عارفه يا ايرينى اللى بيزعلنى ان كلنا بندافع عن وجهة نظرنا احنا وبس بدون ما نحاول نعرف حاجه عن الرأى التانى 
وكأن المشكله وقفت عند كان فى علاقه ولا لاء 
ما الناس اللى مش مصدقه معاها حق يا ايرينى موقفها اقوى 
مش واخده بالك برامج التوك شو مش معاهم سيره غير الموضوع ده وكلهم مضايقين من اللى حصل ومصدقين تمام 
وعلى فكره مش المسيحيين كلهم قديسين لسه ابونا مكارى انهارده  فى عظته قال كده لما ناس طلبوا منه
 ما يدخلش مسلمين الكنيسه ويشفيهم 
فقالهم دا فى مسلمين احسن من المسحيين بكتير ومش همنع حد 

ولا هو قديس ولا هى خضره الشريفه يولعوا هما الاتنين (ربنا يسامحنى )اهم حاجه يبطلوا الهمجيه والقبليه اللى بيعملوها دى 

تانى حاجه فى فيديو بيظهر الست متعريه فعلا وجزء من ضهرها وشعرها باين لكن الناس حواليها كتير بيهتفوا الله واكبر
علشان كده مش باينه كلها ونشكر ربنا انها اتصورت كده


----------



## كليماندوس (3 يونيو 2016)

*و كأن الحال يعنى :

مش انتو بتتشعلقو فى القانون / طاب اهو بالقانون و التحريات و النيابه ( ناصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما ) حا نبوظلكو اجدعها قضيه و نفنيخهالكو = تطليعها على ما فيش "
و ادينا مشينا معاكو بالقانون اللى متشعلقين فيه 
المره الجايه تفكرو كويس قبلما تقولو قانون حتى لا ندفعكو التمن مضاعف و برضو مش حاتخدو عقاد نافع و لا حل شافع 
و تعرفو حجمكم تماما
كل اللى نعملو فيكم - ليس امامكم اى حل سوى الرضوخ و القبول ( كدا باللتى هى احسن )
و سلملى على بلد المؤسسات و القانون اللى على الكل " بخلاف المسيحى اللى هوا درجه ثانيه " 
و العدل (( العدل فى نظرهم الاسلامى مع الذمى " شرع الله - فى ازلالنا و سرقتنا و استعبادنا و فى الاخير قتلنا - ربنا اللى قالهم دا " ) و المساواه على الكل ( لا يشمل المسيحى الذمى الكافر ) و لا مواطنه ( الا فى حاله واحدة تكون لصالح المسلم  و ليس العكس )
*


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فيه بينهم ( هيئ هيئ وميئ ميئ ) وألا مكانش فيه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وشهد شاهِدٌ من أهلها ....دى بنتها اللى بتشهد عليها مش الجيران
> ...



يا سلام :smil8: ال يعنى كلام البت اللى عاملة زى ام اربعة واربعين دى هو الدليل على انه كان فيه علاقة 
غريب والله انت يا استاذ عبود لانك اكتر واحد ممكن تكون عارف ان شهادة بنت فى السن ده ميعترفش بيها ولا يتاخد بها اصلا لان دى ممكن بشوية لبس ودهب يبوظوا دماغها ومتنساش ان البنت دى اصلا فى بيت اهل ابوها ووارد جدا يكونوا ملوثين عقلها  ومسيطريين عليها وواضح من جراتها فى الكلام والحكاوى عن امها بشكل وكانها عدوتها 
وبعدين  البنت واضح انها ارشانه ومش عيلة يستهان بها تتخيل لو امها فعلا على علاقة وبتنوم ابوها  علشان تقابل عشيقها هتروح تحكى للمفعوصة دى؟ دى كانت عملتلها الف حساب وحساب مش تعرفها كل حاجة بتعملها حتى المنوم اللى بتحطه لابوها والمذيعة تقولها عرفتى ازاى تقولها هى كانت تحكى ؟!
بالذمة دا كلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maran+atha (3 يونيو 2016)

نحن نثق فى عدالة الهنا القدوس
فعندما يتم ظلمنا من الأمم فى العالم
يكون الهنا القدوس هو ناصرنا ويمنحنا الحق


----------



## انت الفادي (3 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> الموضوع ما فيهوشى لا عبقرة ولا تحليل
> 
> طالما هناك محاولات للجلسات العُرفيه " اياها "  لطرمخه الموضوع
> ...


انا معاك استاذي العزيز.
و الحكاية ابتدت بضم واحد متوفي و واحد معوق الي قائمة المتهمين لافساد القضية.
و طالما التحقيقات و المحاضر يتم تحريرها من نفس الاشخاص الذين هم في الاساس سبب المشكلة فسيتم تدوين ما يريدون و تتم طرمخة القضية.

للاسف ان لم يتم تعيين اشخاص محايدين تماما ليس لهم مصالح شخصية في القضية للتحقيق فيها فلن يتم اعطاء الحق لاصحابه.
اتمني تدخل يد الرب في الموضوع لتحقيق العدل في الموضوع.. صلوا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> طيب -
> لا حا اقولك ولا تقوليلى / و لا حاثبتلك ولا تثبتيلى
> 
> راجعى مشاركه (( *امنا أمه *)) رقم 86



*راجعتها و هى بعتت لى الفيديو على الخاص 

و طبعا : مش هو الفيديو بتاع الست العجوزة دا بتاع البنت بتاعة فرشوط الل اعتدوا عليها فى الشارع فى ابريل 2013

و وضحت لها طبعا الموضوع و بعت لها الفيديو الل كان منشور فى 2013 

و هى طبعا اقتنعت : ان الموقع الاجنبى كداب 

:flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> ونعلم جيدا  ان كلام الطفلة كله كذب × كذب



*مين الل يعلم ؟؟

عشان انت بتقول نعلم مش أعلم 

هو انتوا ف وسط الاحداث ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عندي سؤال للعباقرة اللي بيحللوا
> ممكن حد يقولي
> ليه الست سعاد اول الموضوع كانت الشاهدة الوحيدة اللي قالت انها غطت الست وكانت متعرية كلها
> ودلوقتي اقولها اتغيرت!!!!!!
> ...



*مش عارفة ليه أنا على راسى بطحة و حاسة انى واحدة من العباقرة 

آآآآآآآآآآآل فعلا ؟؟

:new6:

و لو انك بتقوليها بتريأة 

بس مش مشكلة 

الست سعاد ما قالتش انها كانت متعرية 

هى قالت سترتها 

و ديه ممكن تكون طرحتها وقعت و تقولك اتعرت


اصل العرى فى القاهرة غير المنيا :smile02

______________________


ما تاخديش الموضوع على اعصابك 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عارفه يا ايرينى اللى بيزعلنى ان كلنا بندافع عن وجهة نظرنا احنا وبس بدون ما نحاول نعرف حاجه عن الرأى التانى
> وكأن المشكله وقفت عند كان فى علاقه ولا لاء
> ما الناس اللى مش مصدقه معاها حق يا ايرينى موقفها اقوى
> مش واخده بالك برامج التوك شو مش معاهم سيره غير الموضوع ده وكلهم مضايقين من اللى حصل ومصدقين تمام
> ...



*ما تبعتى لى الفيديو دا فى تقييم 

و لا حتى حطيه هنا فى الموضوع​*


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2016)

خلينا دايما فاكرين اننا ميهمناش نعرف فى علاقة او لا اللى يهمنا واوى خالص جدا ان الست اللى اتعرت يرجعلها حقها وكرامتها ورد اعتبارها 
ملاحظة اننا بقينا بنتكلم على انه يوجد علاقه او لا  بين الرجل والسيدة
على الرغم من انه بتحصل كتير  ومتعودين من وقت للتانى نسمع قصة كده اللى متعودناش عليه ومش هنتعود  ومش هنقبل الهمجية والطريقة الحيوانية اللى اتعاملوا بيها مع اهل الرجل  دى مشكلتنا  ..
حكاية السيدة المسيحية  اتعرت بالكامل ولا مش بالكامل اعذرونى دى وقاحة وقلت ادب اننا نقيم نسبة العرى وبان منها ايه ومبنش ايه ست مسنة زى دى مجرد بس حد من الشنبات اللى مش رجالة فى قرية الكرمة  تطاول عليها بالكلام فدى اهانه ويجب محاسبتهم لانها ست كبيرة واعتقد ولا اخلاقنا ولا تقاليدنا بتسمح بالتطاول على كبار السن  باللفعل او اللفظ 
كلامنا بالشكل ده بيهون من الفعل ورد الفعل وبنتناقش فى  البت بتكدب او لا وفى علاقة او لا طيبب ايه اللى بان كتفها ولا رجلها ولا هدومها اتقطعت ومبنش حاجة !!!!!!!
 مهذلة مع الاسف مهذلة بكل المقاييس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا سلام :smil8: ال يعنى كلام البت اللى عاملة زى ام اربعة واربعين دى هو الدليل على انه كان فيه علاقة
> غريب والله انت يا استاذ عبود لانك اكتر واحد ممكن تكون عارف ان شهادة بنت فى السن ده ميعترفش بيها ولا يتاخد بها اصلا
> بالذمة دا كلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيش حال لو مكنتش كتبتها فى مشاركة منفصلة ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنتى عملتى فيا أية ؟![/FONT]*​ :36_1_66:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلام البنت وشهادتها لا يودى ولا يجيب فى القضية ولا له أى علاقة بيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذا لزم التنويه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أنا حُر ...أصدق اللى أصدقه وأكدب اللى أكدبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتم ولامؤاخذة بتدفعوا لى رسوم عضوية المنتدى وألا أشتراك النت ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]يا "سول" أنتى و"لآيف" من قبل الفيديو وأنا قريت شواهد تؤكد الكدب (النفقة) ( قايمة العفش) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشرحتها "لأيمن" ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ودخلت رورو ومعها حوبو قسموا عليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رديت لهم التقسيمة ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وآنى مش بنسيبوا حقى ...بث كدة [/FONT]*​  :t33::t33::t33:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شوفى يا ست الكُل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما النائب العام يمنع تصوير القضية الا بأمر منه شخصياً ..يبقى فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
شرا الشهود والمجنى عليهم مش بيتعمل فى قضايا المسيحيين بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤتؤتؤ ...بيتعمل فى قضايا كتييييررررر ....خاصة الجنايات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى جناية (بتر يد) دفعنا ( لأم ) المجنى عليه 20 ألف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان تقف أمام القاضى وتقول ( مش هو دة اللى قطع دراع أبنى يا بيه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عايزين منها غير الجملة دى بسسسس وعكشت العشرين باكو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وراضينا لها أبنها ومحاميها  وجبنا البراءة للولة ... مع أن كان فيه شهود ياماااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عااتييى ...بتحصل ....:t33: تيكتهوا إيزى :t33:[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]بث هو مين اللى قالك مايتاخدش بشهادة ( أم أربعة وأربعين ) لو مطلوبة لشهادة ؟!!!
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> خلينا دايما فاكرين اننا ميهمناش نعرف فى علاقة او لا اللى يهمنا واوى خالص جدا ان الست اللى اتعرت يرجعلها حقها وكرامتها ورد اعتبارها رت بالكامل


 *[FONT=&quot]تحقيقات النيابة كلها على الحرق وحمل السلاح والتحريض على العنف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللى قريته من تحقيقات النيابة – لو صح يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أن جوز السيدة سعاد ذات نفسيته ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماقالش انهم أعتدوا على "ثوعاد" وقلعوها ملط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنها كانت قاعدة معاه فى البيت ساعة الأقتحام ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال حرقوا الفرشة وضربوا عليا نار وسرقوا منى 17 ألف جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أية ؟؟ ...كان قاعد بيحشش وما أخدش باله أن الحُرمة أتقلّعت ملط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على رأى "عادل إمام " ثوعاااااد أنا شربت حشيش يا ثوعاااااااد 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما النائب العام يمنع تصوير القضية الا بأمر منه شخصياً ..
> *​*
> *


*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]تحقيقات النيابة كلها على الحرق وحمل السلاح والتحريض على العنف​​ [FONT=&quot]( اللى قريته من تحقيقات النيابة – لو صح يعنى )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​
​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


معلهشى بس عشان استوعب : 
هوا حضرتك بتجيب معلوماتك دى من اين ؟
و لا حضرتك مين ؟
مًحامى ام ظابط امن دوله ؟**[/FONT]**[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تبعتى لى الفيديو دا فى تقييم
> 
> و لا حتى حطيه هنا فى الموضوع​*








*يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل
يادى الجُرسة ام حناجل*​


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يونيو 2016)

*تحريات المباحث  عن تعرية «سيدة المنيا»

أظهرت تحريات المباحث في القضية رقم 3933 إداري مركز أبوقرقاص بمحافظة المنيا، والمعروفة إعلاميًا بـ"أحداث الكرم"، أن واقعة تعرية السيدة القبطية، سعاد ثابت، حدثت بالفعل، رغم أن التحريات الأوليةلم تشر إليها.
وقالت التحريات، إن المدعو نظير إسحاق أحمد عبد الحافظ، 34 سنة، بقال تمويني، ومقيم بقرية الكرم، طلَّق زوجته نجوي رجب فؤاد، 32 سنة، ربة منزل، إثر شائعة بارتباطها بعلاقة بالمدعو أشرف دانيال عطية عبده، 32 سنة، صاحب محل أدوات منزلية، وتردد صداها بين قاطني القرية وتناولتها الألسنة، فتجمع  بعض أفراد عائلة الزوج، وبعض مناصريهم والمرتبطين معهم بعلاقة مصاهرة والشباب المتحمس ومثيري الفوضي، واستغلوا الموقف واتفقوا جنائياً فيما بينهم على ارتكاب جريمتهم، بالتوجه ناحية مساكن وملحقات أسرة أشرف، وعندما لم يعثروا عليه مزقوا ملابس والدته حتى تعرت تماماً، بغرض هتك عرضها، قبل أن تنفذها سيدة مسلمة تدعى عنايات، بسترها وإدخالها منزلها.
وذكرت التحريات، أن المتهمين الرئيسيين في ارتكاب واقعة التعرية هما، نظير أسحق أحمد عبد الحافظ، وشقيقه عبد المنعم.
وضمت نفس التحريات، 7 متهمين جدد للقضية متورطين في الأحداث، تم عرض أسمائهم علي نيابة المنيا الكلية لاستصدار أمر ضبط وإحضار لهم وضمهم للقضية؛ ليصل إجمالي المتهمين فيها إلى 31 متهماً، بعد استبعاد ثلاثة.
ومن جانبه، قال إسماعيل سيد، محامي المتهمين، إن التحريات تعبر عن رأي من أجراها، ولا تصلح أن تكون قرينة، لأنه لا يوجد بأوراق القضية دليل مادي واحد يعضد أو يقوي أو يساند هذه التحريات، مضيفاً أن هذه التحريات جاءت متأثرة بالرأي العام والضغط الإعلامي الذي آثير حول هذة الواقعه، لاسيما وأن هناك تصريحات لأحد الوزراء بأنه تم ضبط بعض الضباط والأمناء لتورطهم في الأحداث وإتهامهم بالتقصير الأمني، وهذا لم يحدث، ما أسفر عن ارتباك داخل المؤسسه الأمنية التي تجري تحريات حول الواقعه، لافتاً إلى أن التحريات الأولية التي أجريت لم تشر أو تذكر من قريب أو بعيد أو حتى تلميحاً لحدوث واقعة التعرية.
وكانت قرية الكرم، شهدت اشتباكات بين عائلتين، بسبب شائعات بعلاقة عاطفية بين مسيحي، وسيدة مسلمة، أسفرت عن حرق 7 منازل ملك للطرفين، كما أصيب شخصان، وجردت سيدة قبطية من ملابسها.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يونيو 2016)

*سيدة المنيا تتهم ضابطين بالتحريض وتزوير التحريات






كشفت مصادر مطلعة على تحقيقات نيابة أبوقرقاص فيما يسمى بـ«فتنة الكرم» بالمنيا، أن السيدة سعاد ثابت، بطلة الواقعة، اتهمت ضابطاً برتبة «عميد»، بالتحريض على الواقعة، وأحد ضباط المباحث بتزوير محضر التحريات، مؤكدة تورط 3 متهمين فى تجريدها من ملابسها، وسحلها فى الشارع، وهم نظير إسحاق عبدالحافظ، ووالده، وشقيقه عبدالمنعم.

وقالت السيدة، فى التحقيقات التى تم منع المحامين من تصوير أوراقها: «ضربونى أنا وجوزى، وجرونى فى الشارع، وقلعونى ملط، وده حصل يوم 20 مايو، بين المغرب والعشاء، وكان قصدهم هتك عرضى، أما حرق بيتى وباقى بيوت المسيحيين فكان هدفه إشعال فتنة طائفية، وكانوا ناويين يقتلوا ابنى أشرف».

وأكد أحد شهود العيان أنه رأى النيران تشتعل فى المنازل، دون أن يرى مشعليها، كما لم يرَ واقعة التعرى، لأن القرية وقتها كانت تشهد حالة من الفوضى، وأشار فى التحقيقات، إلى أنه سمع عن إعطاء السيدة عنايات عبدالحميد عباءة إلى السيدة «سعاد» لترتديها، دون أن يرى إن كانت عارية أم لا، وقال المجنى عليه «أ.س»، إن أول رؤيته للسيدة «سعاد» كانت وهى ترتدى ملابسها، وتضع «عصابة» على رأسها، ولم يكن بها أى إصابات.

وتبنت حملة «كفاية فوضى.. نعم للقانون»، التى تم تدشينها عقب اندلاع الأحداث، إرسال حملة تلغرافات لرئاسة الجمهورية، للمطالبة بعدم إقالة أى مسئول فى المحافظة، سواء المحافظ أو مدير الأمن إلا بعد ظهور نتائج التحقيقات، وبحسب منسق الحملة، خليل أبوزيد، فإن «عدداً من الأعضاء أرسلوا تلغرافات إلى الرئاسة بهذا الشأن».

وأرسل البابا تواضروس الثانى، بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس، الذى يخضع حالياً للعلاج فى النمسا، ببرقية تهنئة للرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسى، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان، وشكره على موقفه الإنسانى الداعم لقضية سيدة المنيا.​*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2016)

انا كنت كتبت رد قبل كده في الموضوع ده ومسحته لأَنِّي شوفت ان مفيش اي فايده من نقاش زي ده ، وانا بصراحة بعيب عليكم يا أعضاء لأنكم مشيتو ورا مناقشه تفريعات الموضوع وأنتو عارفين ان مفيش اي فايده من النقاش ، المفروض ان الموضوع دلوقتي في التحقيقات ، المفروض كلنا ننتظر النتيجة وبعدين نشوف ايه الخطوة الجايه ، إنما القفز لتحليلات واتهام الناس في سمعتها  والبعض بيتكلم وكأنه كان معاهم او يعرفهم من قبل كده ده شيء ابعد ما يكون عن الموضوعيه ، بصراحة الموضوع اصبح مهزله بكل المقاييس ، والتمليحات المبطنة من تحت لتحت أصبحت لا تطاق انا لا اعلم ازاي ادخل بيت حد وفي كل شاردة ووارده يا اما اسخر منه يا اما استهزأ بيه يا اما اتهمه اتهامات مبطنة من تحت لتحت وكأنه شيطان وكداب ومفتري وأخلاقه زي الزفت ويصل بيا الامر انه استهزأ بتعاليم وكلام من يؤمن به هذا الشخص واضعها في نكته سامجه وكل ده وانا في بيته ؟؟؟ امال لو مش في بيته كنت عملت ايه؟ احنا مش بنطالب اي حد يؤمن بما نؤمن به وإذا كان عند اي حد اعتراض او شك في التعاليم المسيحية مفيش مشكله بردو لكن لكل مقام مقال زي ما بيقولو إنما اقحام السخريه من التعاليم في موضوع ملوش اي علاقه بأي حاجة خالص ده شيء زايد عن حده بجد ، وياريتها كانت تعليم سيئه كنّا قولنا ماشي ، لكن تعاليم ساميه اسخر منها واستهزأ بيها ده اللي مش ماشي أبدا ، انا بدعو كل الأعضاء للتوقف عن مناقشه التفريعات الفارغه ديه والاكتفاء بنقل الأخبار عن الموضوع لحد ما تنتهي التحقيقات وهنشوف هتنتهي علي ايه وإذا كان الناس المرة ديه هتاخد حقها ولا لا
اما اي كلام فارغ وتحليلات فارغة ملهاش اي لازمه في الموضوع ابعدو عنها احسن وافتكروا كلام الكتاب اما المباحثات الغبيه فأهرب منها


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يونيو 2016)

*العمده وهو يكشف و يعترف بتعرية سيدة المنيا و حرق بيوت الاقباط*

[YOUTUBE]r73n4-sG1mc[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*البحث الجنائي يؤكد تعرية سيدة المنيا وأمر بضبط وإحضار 7 متهمين جدد






قالت البوابة نيوز، أن نيابة المنيا الكلية، تسلمت تحريات إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن المنيا، بشأن واقعة تعرية السيدة سعاد ثابت المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ سيدة المنيا، والتي أكدت تعريتها وتجريدها من ملابسها. السيدة القبطية، والتي أكدت تعرض المواطنة سعاد ثابت للتجريد من ملابسها تمامًا. وتم إدراج أسماء 7 متهمين جدد بالواقعة، وصدر بشأنهم أمر ضبط وإحضار ليصل المتهمين في القضية إلى الآن 31 متهم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*تفاصيل التحريات السرية التي أكدت تعري سيدة الكرم







نجحت الأقباط متحدون في الاطلاع علي التحريات السرية التي تسلمتها نيابة المنيا الكلية التي قامت بها إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية الأمن حول واقعة تعرية السيدة القبطية سعاد ثابت والمعروفة إعلاميا بسيدة الكرم " والتي أكدت تعرض القبطية للتجريد من ملابسها. وقد جاءت بتحريات الاجهزة الامنية بالمنيا تعرض السيدة القبطية سعاد ثابت للتعرية علي خلفية احداث العنف التي شهدتها قرية الكرم بمركز ابوقرقاص حيث قام نظير إ أ 34 سنة "بقال تمويني" مقيم بقرية الكرم بدائرة المركز بتطليق زوجته نجوي ر ف 32 سنة "ربة منزل" إثر شائعة تتضمن ارتباطها بعلاقه غير شرعية بأشرف د ع 32 سنة "صاحب محل أدوات منزلية" وتردد صداها بين قاطني القرية وتناولتها الألسنة. فتجمع بعض أفراد عائلة حجاب - عائلة الزوج - وبعض مناصريهم والمرتبطين معهم بعلاقة مصاهرة والشباب المتحمس ومثيري الفوضي، تجمعوا واستغلوا الموقف واتفقوا جنائيًّا فيما بينهم على ارتكاب جريمتهم والتوجه ناحية مساكن وملحقات أسرة أشرف وعندما لم يعثروا عليه قاموا بالفعل بتمزيق ملابس والدته حتي تعرت تماما بغرض هتك عرضها ثم قامت سيدة مسلمة تدعي عنايات بسترها وادخالها منزلها. كما كشفت التحريات ان المتهمان الرئيسان في واقعة التعرية هما نظيرة وعبد المنعم شقيقه كما ضمت تحريات امن المنيا 7متهمين جدد للقضية متورطين في الأحداث. تم عرض اسماءهم علي نيابة المنيا الكلية لاستصدار اذن ضبط وإحضار لإلقاء القبض عليهم وضمهم للقضية ليصل إجمالي المتهمين في هذه القضية إلي 31متهم بعد استبعاد 3متهمين من القضية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*تجمهر أهالي المتهمين في أحداث الكرم أمام مكتب المحامي العام






تجمهر اليوم الأحد، عددا من أهالي المتهمين في أحداث الكرم التابعة لمركز ابوقرقاص والتي شهدت أحداث عنف وشغب يوم 20 مايو الماضي أمام مكتب المحامي العام بالمنيا للمطالبة بالمساواة بينهم وبين الطرف الأخر.

حيث قال أهالي المتهمين أننا نطالب بالمساواة مع الطرف الآخر خاصة ان هناك وقائع حريق منازل المسلمين ومحرر بها المحضر رقم 4245 لسنة 2016 إداري ابوقرقاص ومتهم فيها 4 أقباط وصدر لهم قرار ضبط وإحضار ولم ينفذ حتى الآن.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*سيدة المنيا تتهم عميد شرطه فى واقعة التجريد من ملابسها






 كشفت مصادر مطلعه على التحقيقات  بان السيده سعاد ثابت قد اتهمت رسميا ضابط شرطه برتبة عميد بالتحريض على جريمة تجريدها من ملابسها 
كما انها اتهمت ضابط بالمباحث بتزوير محضر التحريات 
الى جانب الجناه الاصليين الذين قامو بالواقعه و التى كانت قد ذكرتهم السيده سعاد ثابت فى التحقيقات​*


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *سيدة المنيا تتهم عميد شرطه فى واقعة التجريد من ملابسها
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه الكلام ده ؟ الموضوع شكله فيه خبايا واسرار لسه متعرفتش


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يونيو 2016)

قال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 10: 22
وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي. 
ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ايه الكلام ده ؟ الموضوع شكله فيه خبايا واسرار لسه متعرفتش


*لو حضرتك رجعتى لبدايات الموضوع - حا تجدى انها فى بدايه الاحداث ذهبت لعمل محضر بالشرطة - لكنهم " هددوها " و خوفوها من انها لو عملت تبليغ و محضر ( حا يئذو اولادها )
فا من كثرة مهام الاشراف - ربما لا تسعفنا الذاكرة " احيانا " 
كان الله فى العون *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* الأنبا مكاريوس هناك عقل مدبر وراء حادث «تعرية» السيدة القبطية*

    منذ 2 دقيقه June 5, 2016, 9:57 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*      محافظ المنيا قال لى: «لم يكن لدى المعلومات الكافية عن الواقعة.. وأنه على  استعداد أن يصرف تعويضات للمتضررين»   يوجد تقصير أمنى من قبل قسم الشرطة  والسيدة قدمت بلاغات قبل حدوث الواقعة   لم نتحفظ على سعاد ثابت وهى التى  طلبت الخروج من المنيا خوفًا على نفسها من التهديدات   لم يحدث تهجير  للأقباط بالقرية وحجم الأضرار يصل إلى 400 ألف جنيه   قال الأنبا  «مكاريوس»، أسقف عام المنيا وأبو قرقاص، إنه لا يمكنه الجزم بتورط جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين فى واقعة «تعرية» السيدة القبطية، لافتًا إلى أن هناك  «عقل مدبر» وراء الحادث؛ لاسيما أن هذه الواقعة لا يمكن أن تكون قد تمت  بشكل عفوى.   وأضاف «مكاريوس» أن الأضرار الناتجة عن هذه الواقعة تقدر  بـ400 ألف جنيه، مؤكدًا أنه لم يحدث تهجير للأقباط، وأن الكنيسة لم تتحفظ  على السيدة سعاد ثابت، ولكنها هى التى طلبت الخروج من المنيا خوفًا على  نفسها من التهديدات.    ما آخر المستجدات فى أحداث المنيا؟ بعد حديث الرئيس  عبد الفتاح السيسى والذى أثلج صدورنا، وهدأ من ثورة الأقباط، وغضب  المصريين نتيجة إهانة سيدة مصرية، القضية الآن تأخذ مجراها الطبيعى  والقانونى، ونحن ننتظر التحقيقات حتى نهايتها، ونثق فى القضاء المصرى، وكان  طلبنا من قبل هو عدم إنكار الواقعة وعدم تضليل الناس، على أن يتم تقديم  المتهمين للعدالة، وهذا ما طلبه الرئيس، وتم تنفيذه على أرض الواقع.    بخصوص محافظ المنيا.. هل جلست معه بعد إنكاره للواقعة؟ جلست معه أكثر من  مرة، وعندما نفى الواقعة، تواصلت معه وراجعته فى موقفه، وسألته هل بنى  كلامه وفقا لمعلومات، فقال لي: «إنه لم يكن لديه المعلومات الكافية»، ولكنه  اعتذر عن الواقعة، ورفض الإهانة التى لحقت بالسيدة، ووعدنا بأنه سيهتم  بالقضية وملاحقة الجناة، وتقديمهم للعدالة، وأنه على استعداد كامل أن يصرف  تعويضات للمتضررين.   هل كان هناك تقصير أمنى فى التعامل مع هذه الأحداث؟  طبعا.. الأمن كان يمكنه تلافى هذه الكارثة، بخبطات استباقية، وبتدابير  أمنية، وخاصة بعد علم الأمن بوجود توتر، كما أن السيدة سعاد ثابت أبلغت  قبلها بيوم، وقالت إن هناك تهديدات لها وربما يتم تنفيذها غدًا، ولكن للأسف  لم يتحرك أحد، والشرطة لم تهتم بهذه البلاغات، فهناك أسئلة تفرض نفسها فى  هذه الواقعة: ما الإجراءات والتدابير الأمنية التى اتخذها الأمن بعد  البلاغ؟.. المسافة بين مركز الشرطة فى أبو قرقاص، وبين قرية «الكرم» تقدر  بـ 4 كيلو؟ بمعنى أن الشرطة يكون أمامها 10 دقائق لتصل القرية.. ولكن  الشرطة وصلت بعد ساعتين.   ما سبب صمت الكنيسة لمدة 5 أيام عن هذه الواقعة؟  الكنيسة لم تصمت نهائيًا، ومن أعلن عن هذه الحادثة السيدة نفسها، والكنيسة  علمت بالحادثة فى نفس اليوم، ولكن إكرامًا لها صمتت الكنيسة، لأن الموضوع  له خصوصية اجتماعية وإنسانية، كما أنها هى صاحبة الشأن، ولكن السيدة تحدثت  عن الواقعة بعد أن طلب منها البعض تحرير محضر فى قسم الشرطة للإدلاء  بأقوالها، ثم علمنا نحن بالأمر، فأصبحنا مطالبين بالتعليق على ما حدث حتى  لا نفتح المجال للتكهنات الكثيرة أمام الشعب وعرفنا منها القصة بشكل كامل.    ما كواليس لقاءاتك والسيدة سعاد ثابت؟ استدعيت السيدة سعاد ثابت؛ لمعرفة  الحقيقة، وقالت لى إنه تم التعدى عليها بالضرب وتجريدها من ملابسها، فقلت  لها من الممكن أن نصورك وننشر صورتك وكلامك منعا لفتح المجال لمن يريد  التشكيك فى الواقعة، فوافقت، ونشرنا أقولها، كما أن الكنيسة ردت على  الأحاديث حول اختلاق هذه القصة.   ما سبب اختفاء السيدة من المشهد وعدم  إجرائها أية لقاءات تليفزيونية؟ هى التى طلبت ذلك، لأنها لا تريد الحديث  إلى الإعلام؛ لأنه يذكرها بالواقعة ويعمق الجرح بداخلها، وهذا مؤلم بالنسبة  لها، وخافت أن يتم التسجيل معها ويتم إجبارها على قول كلام "غصب عنها"،  وربما تتعرض التهديدات فتصرح بأشياء غير حقيقية خوفا على نفسها، فاختفاء  السيدة كان اختيارها هى، ولم يكن اختيار الكنيسة.   ما السر وراء تحفظ  الكنيسة على سعاد ثابت؟ الكنيسة لم تتحفظ عليها، ولكنها طلبت أن تذهب إلى  مكان آمن بعيد عن المنيا، ومن الطبيعى أن نحميها، وهذا خوفا من تعرضها لأية  محاولات الاعتداء عليها، وخوفا على روحها وسلامتها، فالكنيسة لم تتحفظ  عليها، ولكن قدمت لها يد المساعدة.   ما حقيقة ما يتردد من قبل بعض الأقباط  بأن السيدة تم زفها فى شوارع القرية عارية؟ هذا لم يحدث نهائيًا، ولكن ما  حدث هو تجريدها من ثيابها و"جرها" على الأرض، ولم يتم "زفها" نهائيا.   هل  هناك صور وفيديوهات سجلت الواقعة؟  لا يوجد صور أو فيديوهات للحادثة، وأرى  أنه بدل التكذيب والتضليل نعطى الفرصة للتحقيقات والنيابة وهى التى ستؤكد  صحة الواقعة.   هل تعرضت الكنائس للحرق أو التدمير؟ لا يوجد أية كنيسة فى  القرية، ولكن من أسبوعين تم حرق مصلى لنا بالكامل ولا أحد تحرك، ما سمح  بحدوث كارثة أكبر بعدها، فلابد أن تظهر الدولة «قوية» وتضرب بيد من حديد  على المخطئين، ولا تترك المواطنين يجعلون من أنفسهم بدائل للحكومة.    كيف  تعاملت الكنيسة مع المتضررين فى هذا الحادث؟ بعد الحادث بيومين، استدعيت  المتضررين، وجلست معهم وعرفت منهم الأضرار التى لحقت بهم، واتفقت معهم على  التعاون مع بعض لنعيد حياتهم وأعمالهم بشكل طبيعى، وكان المواطنون عاقلين  جدًا، وليس لديهم أية رغبة فى الانتقام، بدليل أنهم يعيشون مع بعض فى  القرية، ويتعاملون مع السكان بشكل طبيعى جدًا.   كم يقدر حجم الأضرار التى  لحقت بالأهالي؟ حجم الضرر الذى لحق بالمبانى يصل إلى 400 ألف جنيه، فهناك  مبان تضررت، ومنها أحد المنازل يحتاج إلى إعادة بناء بالكامل، وهناك مبان  لحق بها ضرر جزئى، كما أنه يوجد أجهزة ومنقولات تم الاستيلاء عليها قبل  الحرق.   هل تم تهجير الأقباط من القرية؟ لم يتم تهجير أية أسرة من الأقباط  من القرية، ولكن المتهم بالعلاقة الآثمة أخد أسرته وترك القرية قبل  الأحداث بـ 4 أيام، خوفا على نفسه ولم يجبره أحد على ترك القرية، وترك  والدته تتعرض للواقعة، فالأمن مازال موجودًا فى القرية، كما أن المتضررين  والمجنى عليهم اختاروا التعايش فى القرية، ولا يوجد أى تهجير ولهم رغبه فى  البقاء، كما أن الأسرة التى تضررت وتركت القرية سترجع إلى البلد مرة أخرى.    بيان المطرانية تحدث أن 300 شخص شاركوا فى الواقعة.. هل تم القبض عليهم  جميعا؟ بالطبع لا.. ولكن بلغنا عن مجموعة أسماء، ولو فيه أسماء أخرى سيشار  إليها فى التحقيقات، وهذا ليس دورنا ولكن دور التحقيقات.   ما تعليقك على  أن المتهمين يوجد بينهم متوفى منذ عام 2005.. وآخر قعيد؟ هل تظن أن عائلة  السيدة سعاد ثابت ستدلى باسم شخص وهم يعلمون أنه متوفى، فهذا كلام غير  المنطق، وسألناهم فعرفنا منهم أنهم بلغوا بأربعة أسماء، ولكن الخفير أبلغ  عن 20 اسما.    ما تفاصيل الاتصالات التى أجراها البابا معك بخصوص الواقعة؟  البابا تواصل معى أكثر من مرة، وكان الغرض الأساسى من الاتصال هو  الاطمئنان على السيدة وعلى المتضررين، وأيضا فى المرة الثانية طلب الحديث  مع السيدة سعاد من أجل تعضيدها نفسيا ودعمها روحيا، ويطمئنها، وطالب  الأقباط بالهدوء وأكد أنه يتابع القضية، وشدد على ضرورة تطبيق القانون،  والقبض على الجناة، وتقديمهم للعدالة، وبعد ذلك نتحدث عن جلسات الصلح، وطلب  منى التحدث باسم الكنيسة حتى لا يتم تداخل أو تعارض فى أى بيانات.    الإعلامى محمد الغيطى شن هجومًا عليك وقال إنك تستقوى بالخارج وتلوح  بالتدخل الخارجى فى هذه القضية.. ما تعليقك على ذلك؟ لم أسمع حديث الغيطى،  وكل ما قولته إنه لابد من السرعة فى حسم الأمر؛ حتى نقطع الطريق على أى  تدخل لشخص أو جهة خارجية، وأعتقد أنه أساء الفهم فيما قولته، وأكدت أكثر من  مرة أننا نريد قطع الطريق و«تقفيل» كل السكك للتدخل الخارجى فى هذه  القضية، ولكن سمعت أنه اعتذر عن ما بدر منه، فأنا لم أسمع الهجوم ولا حتى  الاعتذار من "الغيطى".   هل الإجراءات القضائية تتم على قدم وساق أم هناك  تلاعب؟ حتى الآن الموضوع يسير بشكل شفاف، ويوجد دعم رسمى من رئاسة  الجمهورية لهذا الأمر، وتم نقل دائرة التحقيقات من مركز أبو قرقاص الذى  تتبعه القرية التى وقع فيها الاعتداء إلى دائرة فى المنيا، وأيضا من ينظر  القضية ويحقق فيها شخص محايد.   هل تم إلقاء القبض على أى شخص من الأقباط؟  لا لم يتم القبض على أحد، ولكن تم استدعاء المعتدى عليهم لسماع أقوالهم،  وتم صرفهم من النيابة.    لماذا رفضت الجلوس مع أعضاء بيت العائلة عندما  جاءوا القرية لإحداث صلح فى القضية؟ هم لم يستشيرونا قبل مجيئهم، ولم  ينسقوا معنا بل اقتحموا المشهد دون اتفاق أو تنسيق، لأننا طرف فى القصة،  واختيارهم للتوقيت غير مناسب، وكان من الممكن أن نختار توقيت أنسب مع بعض،  بمعنى أن الأمر لو كان يحتاج إلى البعد المجتمعى فى القضية، فمن الممكن أن  يتدخلوا، ولكن التوقيت غير مناسب، ولا داعى للصلح، فالقضية ليست لها علاقة  بالخلاف بين المسلمين و المسيحيين ولكنها واقعة حدثت ويتم التحقيق فيها،  فلا يوجد داع لاستباق الأحداث، كما أن جلسات الصلح سببت لنا أذى وضررًا  كبيرًا، كما أن هذا كان من شأنه إجهاض القضية والتأثير على سيرها بشكل  قانونى.   ما سبب رفضك الجلوس مع أعضاء مجلس النواب لحل المشكلة؟ كان  النواب مع أعضاء "بيت العائلة" فى مشهد واحد، ولكنى قابلت كثيرًا من النواب  بعدها، ولا يوجد مشكلات فى الزيارات الخاصة، فأنا بقابل "ناس كل يوم"،  ولكن عندما يكون هناك جماعة لها توجه معين، ونحن نرفض هذا التوجه، فإننا  نرفض المقابلات، ليس بسبب الأشخاص، ولكن بسبب التوجه، وكنا نسجل موقفًا  مفاده أن القانون أولا، و يأتى بعده الصلح، إذا كان يشمل تعويضات.   بعض  الأقباط تحدثوا عن وجود دور لجماعة الإخوان فى الواقعة؟ ليس عندى معلومات  تؤكد ذلك، ولن أستطيع الجزم بشيء مثل هذا، فلا أعتقد أن تكون هناك جماعات  متشددة فى هذه القرية، ولكن معروف أن المنيا تضم نسبة عالية من المتشددين  منذ فترات طويلة، ولكن لن أضع هذا فى الحادثة، ولكن نتعامل مع الواقعة  بطريقة عادية، فهل أى مسلم شريف يقبل أن يحدث ذلك مع امرأة مسلمة؟، ولكن  هناك من جمع المعتدين، وجعل هدفهم واحدا، وتوقيتهم واحدا، فمن المؤكد أن  الواقعة لم تحدث بشكل عفوى، لابد أن يكون هناك عقل مدبر لها، وهذا ما ستسفر  عنه التحقيقات القادمة.   بعد الواقعة تحرك بعض أقباط المهجر لإنشاء لوبى  يحمل اسم اللوبى المسيحى العالمى زاعمين فيه أنهم سيدافعون عن أقباط مصر  والعالم.. ما تعليقك على هذا اللوبى؟ لم أسمع عن هذا اللوبى، ولكن هناك  مظاهرات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى عن طريق تدشينهم مليونيات لدعم  للسيدة، وكلها أشياء إلكترونية.   هل تصعيد الكنيسة لهذه الواقعة سيساهم فى  إحداث فتنة طائفية؟ فى فترات سابقة، تم إحراق كنائس كثيرة لنا، وصبرنا  واعتدى على منازلنا ومحلاتنا وتحاملنا على أنفسنا، ومارسنا حياتنا بشكل  طبيعى، فتيات بتتخطف، وتهديدات وحرمان من بعض الوظائف، فكل هذا ممكن  التفاوض فيه، ويمكن احتماله، على الرغم من أن القانون يعاقب على مثل هذه  الأحداث؛ لأننا نتكلم على مواطنة وسيادة قانون، ولكن أن يصل الأمر إلى هتك  الأعراض، فهذا لا يصح، فنحن لم نصعد الموقف، ولكن وصفنا ما حدث، واستنكرنا  الواقعة.   هل جلست مع أهالى المتهمين الذين اعتدوا على الأقباط؟ لا.. ولكن  عمدة القرية وجه لى دعوة بالزيارة، وأن أجلس معه للتفاوض، ولكنى شكرته  ورفضت التفاوض؛ لأن التوقيت غير مناسب، فلا تفاوض ولا صلح قبل انتهاء  القضية، فكون أن هناك شائعة عن وجود علاقة بين سيدة ورجل مسيحى فهذه قضية  تقليدية وشائعة دائما تتكرر، ويتم التعامل معها بالصلح والقضاء والاعتذار  والتعويض وأحيانا تصل إلى القتل فى الصعيد، ولكن هذه قضية مستقلة، لأن بها  تطورا نوعيا خطيرا، فأنا مصرى أدافع عن القانون وعن السيدة المصرية، فجميع  المصريين أدانوا هذه الواقعة، ولا يمكن أبدا "غض التطرف" عن هذا التصرف؛  لأنه يسيء لمصر والإسلام، ولابد أن يخرج الأئمة، ويعلنوا أنهم غير موافقين  على ذلك، وأن هذه الواقعة غريبة عن أخلاق المصريين.   هل كانت خلافات بين  طرفى الواقعة.. وما تعليقك على أن ابنة الزوجة تؤكد وجود علاقة بين والدتها  والمعتدى عليه؟ لا يوجد أية خلافات بين العائلتين، وكانت هناك علاقات  طبيعية من خلال التعامل فى المنازل والمتاجر، ولكن ما هى الخلفية التى كانت  سببًا فى الواقعة، فلا أعلم، ولكن ما أغضبنى جدا واستنكرته بشدة، هو اقحام  طفلة بريئة فى مثل هذه الأشياء، فيتم قتل البراءة والطفولة بها ويشوهون  صورة والدتها وسيظل راسخًا فى ذهنها أن أمها إنسانة آثمة.   هل تلقيت  اتصالات من الرئاسة بخصوص إجراء مقابلة مع السيدة سعاد ثابت؟ يوجد اتصالات  من جهات مسئولة رفيعة المستوى، وأبلغونى أن الرئيس غاضب جدا مما حدث، وهم  على تواصل معى، ولكن لم يتم حتى الآن الحديث عن أن الرئيس السيسى سيقابل  هذه السيدة، ولكنى أبلغتها أن الرئيس اعتذر لها، وأنه وعد بأن هذه الواقعة  لن تتكرر ثانية.   هل تتوقع أن يقطع البابا زيارته فى الخارج.. ويعود إلى  أرض الوطن لحل هذه المشكلة؟ البابا سيصل القاهرة يوم 3/6 القادم، لأنه فى  رحلة علاجية. منقول من النبأ   *


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لو حضرتك رجعتى لبدايات الموضوع - حا تجدى انها فى بدايه الاحداث ذهبت لعمل محضر بالشرطة - لكنهم " هددوها " و خوفوها من انها لو عملت تبليغ و محضر ( حا يئذو اولادها )
> فا من كثرة مهام الاشراف - ربما لا تسعفنا الذاكرة " احيانا "
> كان الله فى العون *



حضرتك عارف اد ايه المشاركات كانت كتير فى الموضوع ده تحديدا وانا  ربنا يعلم وقتى ضيق اد ايه فلما بيتيح ليا الفرصة واعد على الجهاز بحاول اقرا الاهم فالمهم يعنى مش كل المشاركات بقدر اقراها كلها شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *سيدة المنيا تتهم عميد شرطه فى واقعة التجريد من ملابسها
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*الخطورة تكمن هنا - تحديدا في هذا الخبر

ضابط شرطة (يحرض )

ضابط مباحث (تزوير )

عندي سؤال واحد فقط :

الا توجد جهة محايدة تتبنى القضية وتعطي كل ذي حق حقه ؟!
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*    قال المحامي إسماعيل سيد، عضو هيئة الدفاع عن متهمي واقعة قرية الكرم،  التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص، جنوب محافظة المنيا، إن تضارب أقوال سعاد ثابت عبد  الله مع أقوال زوجها دانيال عبده، حول تجريدها من ملابسها، يؤكد عدم صحة  الواقعة، وأنها "مُلفقة".
  وأضاف "سيد"، أن النيابة الكلية استمعت اليوم للمرة الثانية لأقوال سعاد  ثابت، وجاءت مخالفة لما أدلت به أول مرة، حيث أكدت أنها كانت جالسة  بالمنزل رفقة زوجها  وتعدى عليها كل من نظير إسحاق ووالده وشقيقه عبد  المنعم، لافتة إلى أنه تم تجريدها من ملابسها داخل المنزل، ثم سحلوها بطول  الشارع بمسافة 8 أمتار، ثم عادت وقررت أنها تعرضت للسحل مرتدية ملابسها  مسافة الـ8 أمتار خارج المنزل، ثم مزقوا ملابسها.
  وأوضح المحامي، أن "سعاد"، أوضحت أمام النيابة أن الأرض التي تم سحلها  عليها كانت ترابية بها حصو، ولم يحدث بها أية إصابات، رغم أن نوعية الأرض  "واعرة".
  وأوضح عضو هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين، المحامي، أن زوج السيدة سعاد، قرر  أنه لم يشاهد واقعة التعدي على زوجته، ثم عاد وقرر أنه شاهدها، وأن  المتهمين مزقوا ملابسها داخل المنزل، بينما قررت زوجته أنه تم تجريدها من  ملابسها خارج المنزل، ما يشير إلى أن الواقعة غير صحيح؛ بهدف التعتيم على  اتهام نجلهما "أشرف" بإقامة علاقة مع زوجة نظير إسحاق.
  وأكد المحامي إسماعيل سيد، أنه تقدم بطلب للمحامي العام، لسماع أقوال  نظير إسحاق أمام النيابة العامة؛ لاتهامه زوجته نجوى رجب، بإقامة علاقة مع  أشرف دانيال عبده، خاصة بعد أن استمعت النيابة لأقوال ابنته "نور" التي  اتهمت والدتها، بأنها شاهدتها في موضع مخل مع "أشرف" بالمنزل.

هذا الخبر منقول من : التحرير
*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الخطورة تكمن هنا - تحديدا في هذا الخبر
> 
> ضابط شرطة (يحرض )
> 
> ...


*كان الموضوع حا يتطرمخ كالعادة لولا ان الرب اعطى حكمة للانبا مكاريوس و رفض حضور دعوة بيت العائلة ( زى اجتماع مخصص للطرمخة و ندفع احنا الثمن غالى و يبقى احنا الغلطانين و ندفع لهم فلوس و اعتذار - وهما يقبلو بإذلالنا " على مضض " )
و بإصرارة لاخذ حقنا القانونى هذه المرة لانها غير عادية و فيها تعدى سافر و غير معتاد 
و الذى ضغط هو تدخل ( اناس من جهات سيادية - على اعلى مستوى فى البلد ) و هذا سبب تراجع عن رفض الاعتراف بما حصل بداية من المحافظ و العمدة .... الخ
كما و وفق ما قرائتة بالمواقع الاخباريه على لسان الانبا مكاريوس انه تم تغيير دائرة النيابة المتولية التحقيق بالمنيا حاليا و التحقيقات تتم بشفافية " وفق كلام الانبا مكاريوس " *


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*أقوال «عجوز الكرم وزوجها» أمام نيابة المنيا






تستكمل" فيتو " نشر أقوال "سعاد ثابت" صاحبة واقعة التعري وزوجها بقرية الكرم التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص أمام النيابة بعد أن استمعت النيابة لأقوالها للمرة الثانية.
سالت النيابة سعاد عن تفاصيل ما حدث معها؟*​*
وقالت سعاد: أنا كنت قاعدة في البيت بجلابية سودة مع جوزي وجم الناس المسلمين تعدوا علينا.
النيابة: ما قولك فيما قررته عنايات أحمد عبد الحميد إنك كنت لابسة عباية ومكنتيش عريانة؟
سعاد: ماحصلش
النيابة: هل نتج عن ذلك ثمة إصابات؟
سعاد: لا ماكنش فيه إصابات
النيابة: صفي لنا الحالة التي كنتِ عليها؟
سعاد: هما جرجروني من البيت لحد آخر الشارع نحو أكثر من 8 متر.
النيابة: من أي جهة قاموا بسحلك ؟
سعاد: من البيت لآخر الشارع
النيابة: صفي لنا كيفية سحلك ؟
سعاد: هم جرجروني على الأرض
النيابة هل نتج عن ذلك ثمة إصابات ؟
سعاد: لا
النيابة: ما طبيعة الأرض التي تم سحلك عليها ؟
سعاد: أرض تراب وفيها حصو وخرط.
النيابة: هل من الممكن سحلك تلك المسافة على تلك النوعية من الأرض دون حدوث أي إصابات ؟
سعاد: هما كانوا بيجرجروني بهدومي مش ملط وبعد ما خلصوا الجرجرة قلعوني هدومي ملط.
النيابة: كيف تم تجريدك من ملابسك ؟
سعاد: هما قطعوا كل الهدوم اللي كنت لابساها.
النيابة: ما قولك فيما قررته عنايات عبد الحميد أنها سلمتك لإسحاق سمير يعقوب وكنتِ لابسة ملابسك؟
سعاد: أيوه هي نططتني عند إسحاق سمير وأنا لابسة هدومي.. نططتني علشان كان نظير وإسحاق وعبد المنعم بيخبطوا على باب عنايات وقالوا يا مرة يا... طلعي.... اللي عندك.
النيابة وما قولك فيما قررتيه سالفا حال سؤالك أول وهلة؟
سعاد: طلعوني بره البيت وقلعوني ملط وجرجرو فيا وأنا ملط.
النيابة: فيما عدتي وقررتي خلاف ذلك أنهم جرجروكي وأنت لابسة هدومك وبعدين قلعوكي ملط؟
سعاد: هما جرجروني وأنا لابسة وبعدين قلعلوني ملط.
النيابة: هل يوجد ثمة أشخاص شهود على تلك الواقعة ؟
سعاد: أنا كنت مبهدله وماعرفش حد شاف ولا لأ وجوزي ماشفش حاجة لأنه كان مجروح.
النيابة: هل ثمة خلافات بينك وبين عنايات؟
سعاد: لأ هي جارتي وهي اللي سترتني.
- محامي المتهمين
فيما وجه لها إسماعيل سيد، محامي المتهمين، سؤالا فيه:"ما قولك فيما قررتيه سلفا في التحقيق بأنك لم تعلمي ما قام بسترك فيما عدتي وقررتي أن من قاما بسترك هي عنايات ؟".
سعاد: أنا ماقلتش كده قبل كده
النيابة: كيف علمتي بالقائمين على الطرق على أبواب المسكن على الرغم أنه كان مقفول ؟
سعاد: اللي كان بيخبط نظير إسحاق وأبوه وأخوه علشان أنا عرفتهم من صوتهم.
النيابة: ما هو دور سالفي الذكر في التعدي عليك ؟
سعاد: عبد المنعم كان مسكني من شعري ونظير من فكي وأبوهم كان بيضرب فيا بالأقلام ولما طلعوني الشارع قاموا هما الثلاثة بتمزيق هدومي كلها.
النيابة: ما قولك فيما قررته سالفة الذكر أن من قام بتوصيلك لبندر الفكرية هو مجاهد ؟
سعاد: أنا ماشفتش مجاهد خالص واللي وصلني واحد اسمه مجدي، مجدي محمد عبد الرحيم.
النيابة: وما تعليقك على ذلك ؟
سعاد: كل واحد وضميره.
وطلب الدفاع عن المتهمين سماع أقوال مجدي وباقي الشهود الواردة على لسان المجني عليه "دانيال" زوج السيدة سعاد.
- زوج سعاد
وسألت النيابة "دانيال" زوج سعاد قائلة:"ما معلوماتك بشأن واقعة التعدي على زوجتك سعاد ثابت ؟".
دانيال: ماعرفش حاجة عن موضوع مراتي غير بعد الواقعة بيوم وسمعت إنهم قلعوها الهدوم.
النيابة: أين كانت زوجتك وقت التعدي عليها ؟
دانيال: كانت معايا في البيت وكانت لابسة جلابية غامقة.
النيابة: ما الذي حال دون مشاهدتك واقعة التعدي ؟
دانيال: انا أتعدي على نظير وإخواته وأبوهم ووقعت على الأرض وماحستش بحاجة.
النيابة: كيف تمكنت من معرفة القائمين بالتعدي على زوجتك ؟
دانيال: علشان أنا شفتهم وهما بيقطعوا هدومها وبيمزقوا ملابس مراتي.
النيابة: هل شاهدت واقعة التعدي على زوجتك أم لم تشاهدها ؟
دانيال: لأ انا شفت
النيابة: ما الذي دعاك بالتقرير أنك لم تر ؟
دانيال: أنا راجل سني كبير وشفت الموضوع ده.
النيابة: مالذي شاهدته تحديدا ؟
دانيال: انا كنت مرمى على الأرض وهما دايسين على راسي برجليهم وبصيت لقيت نظير وعبد المنعم وإسحاق ضربوها وشقوا الهدوم هما الثلاثة وملطوها ونظير شقلها الهدوم والاتنين التانيين ملطوها الهدوم من ورا وبعد كده جريت في الشارع واستغاثت بواحدة جارتنا اسمها "عنية" في البيت اللي جنب البيت اللي قصادانا وهو ده اللي أنا شفته.
النيابة: حدد لنا الملابس ؟
دانيال: هي كانت لابسه جلابيه بيتي زرقاء غامقة بكم والملابس الداخلية وكانت لابسه حرام أسود على راسها.
النيابة: كيف تم تجريد زوجتك من الملابس ؟
دانيال: نظير شقلها الهدوم والاتنين التانيين ملطوها من ورا.
النيابة: ما التصرف الذي بدر منك؟
دانيال: أنا بعد كده مادرتش بالدنيا خالص.
النيابة: ما التصرف الذي بدر من زوجتك؟
دانيال: راحت تجري عند جارتنا اللي اسمها الحاجة عنية.
النيابة: هل اقتصر أفعال المتهمين على تلك الواقعة ؟
دانيال: قلعوها بس وهي جريت على بيت الحاجة عنية وبعدها ولعوا في البيت بتاعنا.
النيابة: ألم يقوموا بتمزيق الملابس الداخلية ؟
دانيال: هما شقوا الجلابية وأنا ماشفتش عملوا إيه بالملابس الداخلية
النيابة: ألم تقرر أنهم قاموا بتجريدها من ملابسها الداخلية ولم يقوموا بتمزيقها ؟
دانيال: أنا مشفتش موضوع الملابس الداخلية.
النياله: اوصف لنا الحالة اللي كانت عليها مراتك ؟
دانيال: هي كانت ملط خالص وطلعت تجري في الشارع.
النيابة: أين كانت سالفة الذكر تحديدا ؟
دانيال: هي كانت قدام البيت بتاعنا وقلعوها ملط قدام البيت بتاعنا.
*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*راجل كبير السن " دانيال " قوم يدوسو على راسة باقدامهم ؟

هيا دى اخلاق الصعيد ؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*وفد شعبي يزور مطرانية المنيا ويتضامن مع الأسقف الرافض للجلسات العرفية






توجه اليوم الاثنين، وفد شعبي بقيادة جبهة التحول الديمقراطي، ضم عددًا من الشباب بمراكز محافظة المنيا المختلفة، في زيارة لمقر مطرانية المنيا للأقباط الأرثوذكس، واستقبل الأنبا مكاريوس الوفد، بأحد قاعات المطرانية، وامتد اللقاء قرابة الساعة.
واتفق الحاضرون من المسلمين والمسيحيين، على ضرورة التصدي لمحاولة ما أسموه الوقيعة بين أطياف الشعب، مشددين على أن التربص بالشعب المصري لم ينتهِ ومحاولات بث الوقيعة والفتنة مازالت موجودة.

وشدد الحضور على أنه لا صلح إلا بعد تطبيق القانون، وأن الاحتكام للقانون لردع من يخطئ إذا ثبت خطأه أمام القضاء، مستنكرين ومتضامنين لما حدث للسيدة المسنة وموقف الأنبا مكاريوس الرافض للجلسات العرفية والمطالب بدولة القانون.

وقال إيمانويل عاطف مؤسس جبهة التحول الديمقراطي، إن الأزمة الحقيقية ليست في مؤسسات أو أجهزة متقاعسة، أنما في قطاع غير قليل من المصريين لا يقبل الآخر، ومتأثر جداً بأفكار الإسلام السياسي و المتطرفين ، والحل الوحيد يبدأ من منظومة التعليم والثقافة ثم الخطاب الديني المعتدل ويليه دو الاعلام والسينما والمسرح واخيراً يأتي دور التشريعات والتنفيذيين
وشكر الانبا مكاريوس الوفد، قائلا: "أشكر دعمكم ومساندتكم وهذا الوفد الشعبي نموذج للروح المصرية الوطنية، وأطالبكم باستثمار هذا الحدث لكي تسلطوا الضوء علي مشكلات المنيا المحلية من فقر وجهل وبطالة ومرض وأنا أرفض تحويل الموضوع إلى مسألة طائفية لأنه موضوع انساني وأخلاقي.
وأضاف أسقف المنيا، أن الأخوة المسلمين هم الأكثر غضباً مما جري.. وأنا مازلت على موقفي وموقفكم الرافض للجلسات العرفية والمطالب بسيادة القانون وأشكر دعمكم و تضامنكم ونصلي الى الله من أجل بلدنا الحبيبة مصر ".
كما أجرى الحاضرون اتصالاً هاتفياً بالأستاذ مفيد فوزي، والذي ضم صوته لصوت الحاضرين، بالمطالبة بمحاسبة المتواطئين والمقصرين من المسؤلين في مثل هذة المواقف وهناك عدد من النواب فقدوا ظهيرهم الشعبي بسبب مواقفهم المتخازلة، معبرا عن أسفه لما حدث للسيدة سعاد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*كلام جرئ وناري من اعلامي قناة القاهرة والناس بخصوص ما يعانية اقباط مصر والتطرف في البلد*

[YOUTUBE]2Ty8lfSghPU[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*محامي متهمي «فتنة الكرم» تضارب أقوال سعاد وزوجها يُثبت أن الواقعة «مُلفقة»






قال المحامي إسماعيل سيد، عضو هيئة الدفاع عن متهمي واقعة قرية الكرم، التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص، جنوب محافظة المنيا، إن تضارب أقوال سعاد ثابت عبد الله مع أقوال زوجها دانيال عبده، حول تجريدها من ملابسها، يؤكد عدم صحة الواقعة، وأنها "مُلفقة".
وأضاف "سيد"، أن النيابة الكلية استمعت اليوم للمرة الثانية لأقوال سعاد ثابت، وجاءت مخالفة لما أدلت به أول مرة، حيث أكدت أنها كانت جالسة بالمنزل رفقة زوجها  وتعدى عليها كل من نظير إسحاق ووالده وشقيقه عبد المنعم، لافتة إلى أنه تم تجريدها من ملابسها داخل المنزل، ثم سحلوها بطول الشارع بمسافة 8 أمتار، ثم عادت وقررت أنها تعرضت للسحل مرتدية ملابسها مسافة الـ8 أمتار خارج المنزل، ثم مزقوا ملابسها.
وأوضح المحامي، أن "سعاد"، أوضحت أمام النيابة أن الأرض التي تم سحلها عليها كانت ترابية بها حصو، ولم يحدث بها أية إصابات، رغم أن نوعية الأرض "واعرة".
وأوضح عضو هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين، المحامي، أن زوج السيدة سعاد، قرر أنه لم يشاهد واقعة التعدي على زوجته، ثم عاد وقرر أنه شاهدها، وأن المتهمين مزقوا ملابسها داخل المنزل، بينما قررت زوجته أنه تم تجريدها من ملابسها خارج المنزل، ما يشير إلى أن الواقعة غير صحيح؛ بهدف التعتيم على اتهام نجلهما "أشرف" بإقامة علاقة مع زوجة نظير إسحاق.
وأكد المحامي إسماعيل سيد، أنه تقدم بطلب للمحامي العام، لسماع أقوال نظير إسحاق أمام النيابة العامة؛ لاتهامه زوجته نجوى رجب، بإقامة علاقة مع أشرف دانيال عبده، خاصة بعد أن استمعت النيابة لأقوال ابنته "نور" التي اتهمت والدتها، بأنها شاهدتها في موضع مخل مع "أشرف" بالمنزل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*تصريحات مهمه جدااااا من الانبا مكاريوس






نفى الأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا وأبو قرقاص، ما تردد على لسانه أن الأجهزة الأمنية ألقت القبض على أشخاص لا علاقة لهم بحادث سيدة المنيا، مؤكدًا أن هذه التصريحات لم تصدر عنه.
وأضاف "مكاريوس"، خلال حواره ببرنامج "بلا قيود"، عبر فضائية "بي بي سي"، الإثنين، أن القضاء يأخذ مجراه فى واقعة سيدة المنيا، والتحقيقات تسير بشكل جيد جدًا، مشيرًا إلى أنه لا يرفض فكرة الصلح ولكن يجب اختيار الوقت المناسب.
وأوضح: "التدخل فى وقت مبكر يوأد القضية وليس الفتنة، إذا تعاملنا بهذا الأسلوب فى مثل هذا النوع من القضايا فإننا نعالج المشكلة سطحيًا ولا نعالج جذور المشكلة، وهذا يمهد لفتن وكوارث أخرى".
واصلت النيابة الكلية للمنيا تحقيقاتها في قضية فتنة “الكرم” بأبوقرقاص، وتلقت النيابة التحريات الاستدلالية لأجهزة البحث الأمنية حول الواقعة، وكانت المفاجأة التي شهدتها التحقيقات تأكيد التحريات الأمنية لحدوث واقعة التعري أثناء التعدي علي السيدة سعاد ثابت عبد الله، 68 سنة، ضمن المجني عليهم.
وتوصلت التحريات الأولية للواقعة لمتهمين جدد واستبعدت من الاتهام متهمين آخرين، لعدم مشاركته بالأحداث .. وان عدد 14 متهم محبوسين 15 يوم أدانتهم التحريات.
وبمواصلة الأمن لعملية التحري والاستدلال وتحليل أقوال ومشاهدات شهود العيان، و أفادات المصادر السرية والدلائل الأمنية توصل الأمن لتحديد أسماء 8 متهمين أشارت التحريات لضلوعهم في الأحداث وكذلك التعدي علي السيدة سعاد .
وأشارت التحريات أن الضحية سعاد أحجمت عن الإبلاغ عن واقعة نزع ملابسها خشية الفضيحة، وساهم التأخير في الإبلاغ عن الأحداث فى التضخم وأن يلحق بها توابع .
واستطرد الانبا مكاريوس قائلًا: "أنا مصري أدافع عن سيدة مصرية، بصرف النظر عن الديانة"، مشددًا على ضرورة عدم السكوت على هذا التجاوز حتى لا يتكرر.​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *أقوال «عجوز الكرم وزوجها» أمام نيابة المنيا​
> - زوج سعاد
> وسألت النيابة "دانيال" زوج سعاد قائلة:"ما معلوماتك بشأن واقعة التعدي على زوجتك سعاد ثابت ؟".
> دانيال: ماعرفش حاجة عن موضوع مراتي غير بعد الواقعة بيوم وسمعت إنهم قلعوها الهدوم.
> ...




*سمع بعدها بيوم و لا شاف ؟؟​*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *كان الموضوع حا يتطرمخ كالعادة لولا ان الرب اعطى حكمة للانبا مكاريوس و رفض حضور دعوة بيت العائلة ( زى اجتماع مخصص للطرمخة و ندفع احنا الثمن غالى و يبقى احنا الغلطانين و ندفع لهم فلوس و اعتذار - وهما يقبلو بإذلالنا " على مضض " )
> و بإصرارة لاخذ حقنا القانونى هذه المرة لانها غير عادية و فيها تعدى سافر و غير معتاد
> و الذى ضغط هو تدخل ( اناس من جهات سيادية - على اعلى مستوى فى البلد ) و هذا سبب تراجع عن رفض الاعتراف بما حصل بداية من المحافظ و العمدة .... الخ
> كما و وفق ما قرائتة بالمواقع الاخباريه على لسان الانبا مكاريوس
> ...




*خبر مفرح جدا

لانه بهذه الحالة فقط سيأخذ كل ذي حق حقه


شكرا جزيلا صديقي العزيز

تحياتي واقديري
*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *خبر مفرح جدا
> 
> لانه بهذه الحالة فقط سيأخذ كل ذي حق حقه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يسمع منك صديقى

ربنا يُستر و ما يضغطوش عليهم لتغيير اقوالهم ولتتضارب الاقوال  بمحاضر النيابة تمهيدا (( للحفظ ))
و يبقى يا ابو زيد كا انك ما غزيت - و كاننا لا بالقانون و لا بدعم الجهات السيادية عارفين ناخد حقنا
لتستمر النوائب*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سمع بعدها بيوم و لا شاف ؟؟​*



*دا من موجهه نظرى - نتيجة لاسلوب الشرطة المُتبع 
يقبضو على زويهم و يلفقولهم تُهم و يرموهم فى الحجز مع تهديدات طبعا بما هو اكثر من ذلك 
حتى يغيرو اقوالهم امام النيابه و بالتالى يحصل تضارب فى الاقوال و تبوظ القضية تمهيدا للحفظ*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2016)

*التقي سامح عاشور، نقيب محامين مصر، ورئيس هيئة محاميي السيدة سعاد  ثابت عبد الله، الملقبة بـ "ضحية التعرية بالمنيا"، اجتماعا مغلق مع الضحية  و زوجها دانيال عطية، والذي اعلن انه سيتقدم بطلب لانفصال قضية هتك عرض  السيدة سعاد ثابت، لتصير قضية مستقلة بذاتها بعيدا عن باقي القضايا و أعلن  عاشور أن قضية هتك العرض لابد أن تكون قضية مستقلة بذاتها، لينال الرأي  العام المصري حقه، لأن التعدي علي سيدة مسنة بهذا الشكل هو قضية وطنية  مصرية لا علاقة لها بدين.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يونيو 2016)

* اخر تطورات الوضع فى المنيا 
ومظاهرات للضغط بجلسة صلح عرفية

[YOUTUBE]RhjlgGagW-E[/YOUTUBE]



​*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يوليو 2016)

*القضاء الشامخ " هو للمُسلمين فقط "

قرار المحكمة على المتهم الرئيسى في واقعة الكرم







قررت محكمة جنح مستأنف المنيا غرفة المشورة اليوم الاثنين، إخلاء سبيل نظير إسحاق، المتهم الرئيسي في الأحداث الطائفية التي شهدتها قرية الكرم، التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص، جنوب المنيا، بكفالة مالية قدرها 10 آلاف جنيه.

وقال إسماعيل سيد محامي المتهم، إن قرار إخلاء السبيل جاء بعد الطعن على قرار المحكمة الجزئية بحبس المتهم 15 يومًا.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يوليو 2016)

*حقك  عليّ  يا أمى  ...
ذنبك  أنك  وقعتى مع  أخس  وأنذل   غمة أُخرجت للناس    
  أمة  تستحل  هتك الاعراض    و   الكذب   والظلم   مادام بعيداً  عن مطامعها ومغانمها  ...  
أمة آيلة للسقوط  ..
.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يوليو 2016)

*متشددى قرية الكرم يَتَحدوا القضاء و السيسى*

[YOUTUBE]Ay3ISgZoxI0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يوليو 2016)

*تطورات خطيره فى قضية تعرية السيده سعاد ثابت .
و ضغوط كبيره يتعرض اليها الاقباط لقبول الصلح






فى احدى التطورات الصادمه للاقباط فيما يتعلق باحداث قضية قرية الكرم بالمنيا امرت النيابه منذ ايام باخلاء سبيل المتهم الرئيسى فى القضيه المدعو نظير اسحاق

كما طلبت النيابه من الشرطه اعادة التحريات مره اخرى الامر الذى ادهش ايهاب رمزى محامى المتضررين من الاقباط حيث أكد ان التحريات التى اجرتها الشرطه دقيقه ووافيه
من ناحيه اخرى اكد " رمزى " فى تصريحات صحفيه الى ان المتضررين من الاقباط و المحاميين يتعرضون لضغوط شديده من قبل بعض القيادات التنفيذيه و بعض النواب لقبول الصلح و بالتالى غلق ملف القيه للابد .
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*الأنبا اغاثون في حوارهام يكشف لأول مرة 
عن وقائع ضد أقباط المنيا


[YOUTUBE]C4bc3Onz5J8[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*إعتداء جماعى على قبطيات مع ضغوط أمن قنا و الكنيسة على التصالح

[YOUTUBE]R9L5xxpusPg[/YOUTUBE]

إعتداء جماعى على قبطيات مع ضغوط أمن قنا و الكنيسة على التصالح     نقلا عن برنامج صرخه شعب علي قناه الحريه​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يناير 2017)

*اسدل الستار ونزلت كلمة النهاية 




*


 *اسدل الستار ونزلت كلمة النهاية ولكن نهاية حزينة ربما تكون سببا في احزان اكثر وضيقات اكثر وتفشي للتطرف اكثر *
* قد  قال القضاء كلمته وبرأ المتهم بتعرية الست سعاد سيدة الكرم ...طلع براءة  ...والمحامي بتاعه عضو حزب النور السابق يهلل ويطالب بتعويض مليون جنيه اما البراءة فسببها ان الادلة غير كافية الدفاتر دفاترنا يا عمدة النهاية اتكتب والفيلم خلص*
* والمتهم براءة ...اما الست سعاد فلم تدخل بيتها اللي اتهجرت منه من يونيو  اللي فات واللي اتسرق واتحرق والجيش بناه تاني ...بس الست سعاد ممنوعة من  القعاد في بلدها هي واهل بيتها نهايات واقعية في زمن الظلم ...لكننا كنا  نحلم بتغيير ما تعودنا عليه بعد ثورتين وبعد كلام كثير عن العدالة الجاني  طلع براءة ...اصل مفيش ادلة للتاريخ نسجل التهم اللي الجاني طلع منها طلع  شائعات ان زوجته ماشية مع شريكه المسيحي ثم نشر تلك الشائعات ثم حرض علي  الاقباط وقتل الاقباط ثم قاد المسيرة التي هجمت علي بيوت الاقباط ثم حرق  البيوت ثم الجريمة الاكبر تعرية وضرب سيدة قبطية مسنة مؤخرا *
 *تم حفظ القضية  ... لعدم كفاية الادلة*
 - - - 
 *هل مازلنا نذكر وعود الرئيس السيسى بضرورة اخذ حقها ؟*​​ *هل ننتظر " قريبا " احداث مشابهة ؟*​


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يناير 2017)

*كارثة .. فى واقعة تعرية سيدة الكرم 
*



*فى قرار مفاجأ حفظت نيابة المنيا قضية وقعة تعرية سيدة الكرم سعاد ثابت  التى تعرضت للتعرية الكاملة والسحل بقرية الكرم التابعة لمركز ابوقرقاص  بمحافظة المنيا ، فى شهر مايو من العام الماضى وجاء القرار صادم للجميع بعد  تم حفظ القضية لعدم ثبوت الادله بعد تراجع شهود الاثبات وتشكيك دفاع  المتهمين فى اقوال السيدة سعاد ، وايضا فى ظل التهديدات التى استمرت على  مدار الايام الماضية للاقباط من اجل التنازل علن القضايا .*

* وفى اول تصريح  لها قالت سعاد ثابت " احنا عايشين فى عذاب طوال الشهور الماضية ومش عارفين  نعيش ونرجع البلد ونرجع بتنا تانى واحنا عايشين من شهر 5 بره البيت وولادى  عايشين بعيد عنى ، وفى الاخر يقولوا القضية باظت بعد ما اتبهدلت وجلعونى  هدومى انا ومرات ابنى ، وطول الوقت وهم يهددونا ويقولوا هنموتوكم واحنا  عايشين فى رعب وفى الاخر حقى ضاع . وتابعت سيدة الكرم فى رسالة للرئيس  السيسى " ياريس انا بستغيث بك انك تجيب حقى اللى ضاع ازاى يحفظوا قضيتى  وانا اتعرت واتبهدلت امام كل الناس وطلعت اجرى فى الشارع عريانه وفى الاخر  حقى ضاع ياريس انت اللى هتجيب حقى ده ميرضكش ابدا ده بلدنا هل نشمى ياريس  ونسيب بلدنا واحنا عايشين فى ظلم بعد حرق بيتوتنا وتعريتنا واحنا مش عارفين  نعيش فيها . يذكر ان النائب العام فى شهر اكتوبر الماضى احالة قضية حرق  منازل اقباط الكرم لمحكمة الجنايات ولم يتم تحديد جلسة حتى لان ، فيما تم  فصل قضية تعرية سيدة الكرم عن قضية حرق المنازل وايضا فصل قضية اتهام ابن  سيدة لكرم اشرف عياد باقامة علاقة مع زوجة رجل اخر المهم فى حرق المنازل  الى قضية اخرى .
 *


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يناير 2017)

*ماذا قال أنبا مكاريوس بعد حفظ قضية تعرية سيدة الكرم *​

 *



*​ 
 *صرح انبا مكاريوس اسقف عام المنيا عقب حفظ قضية تعرية سيدة الكرم بانه  كان لدينا امل فى بتطبيق القانون وتحقيق العدل فى القضية التى هزت الرأى  العام ولكن بعد ما تم حفظ القضية فهذا امر محزن وننتظر موقف هيئة الدفاع  للتحرك فى هذا الامر لرد حق السيدة سعاد . وقال اسقف المينا " ابلغنا أحد  فريق الدفاع عن سيدة الكرم منذ اكثر من شهرين، ان واقعة التحرش تم عمل  مذكرة لحفظها لعدم كفاية الأدلة !!!!!، والتزمنا الصمت أملاً في أن يتم  مراجعة ذلك ومناقشته، بل نما الى علمنا ايضا انه تحددت جلسة لنظر اتهام  موجه لاحد الاقباط بالتعدي على منزل!. وذلك قبل نظر الاتهامات الموجهة لمن  قاموا بالحرق والتدمير والتشهير. لتبدا من بعدها رحلة المساومات والتوازنات  للتصالح، وذلك على مرأى ومسمع من الجميع، وما زال الامل قويا يحدو  الكثيرين من المسلمين قبل المسيحيين بإجراء العدل وتطبيق القانون والدفاع  عن المظلومين والمقهورين، لقد طالب الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي بمعاقبة  الجناة مهما كان عددهم، وطالب قداسة البابا بتطبيق القانون، واعتذر كلاهما  لنبل شديد للسيدة، والتي صرحت بأنها كانت تفضل الموت على تعريتها والتشهير  بها، وليست هناك سيدة يمكن ان تعلن عن تعريتها كذبا، بل يحدث العكس دائما  أن تستحي السيدة والفتاة من الحديث عن مثل ذلك اذا حدث بالفعل. وتابع انبا  مكاريوس :كتب وتكلم المئات من الاعلاميين والبرلمانيين والحقوقيين  والشخصيات العامة، معربين عن استيائهم مما جرى عقب وقوع الجريمة، مطالبين  بان ينال الجناة عقابهم المناسب، بعد ان روعت الجريمة جميع المصريين والذين  هبوا للدفاع عن الاخلاق المصرية والقانون المصري، ومن المتوقع ان يبدأ  فريق الدفاع برئاسة الاستاذ سامح عاشور بالتحرك في هذا الامر فهم المنوطين  بالامر وقد ائتمنهم السيدة سعاد واسرتها للدفاع عنهم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]الريس *​*[FONT=&quot]أعتذر لسيدة الكرم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ورا الريس أعتذر الجميع – مجلس نواب ورئيس وزرا والحكومة ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكُل كليلة أعتذر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل كل دولى أعتذروا على حاجة محصلتش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يحكم مصر ..مجموعة من البُلهاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل دة :download::download: أتحبس لية ؟[/FONT]*​ 


كليماندوس قال:


> *قررت محكمة جنح مستأنف المنيا غرفة المشورة اليوم الاثنين، إخلاء سبيل نظير إسحاق، المتهم الرئيسي في الأحداث الطائفية التي شهدتها قرية الكرم، التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص، جنوب المنيا، بكفالة مالية قدرها 10 آلاف جنيه.
> 
> وقال إسماعيل سيد محامي المتهم، إن قرار إخلاء السبيل جاء بعد الطعن على قرار المحكمة الجزئية بحبس المتهم 15 يومًا.​*


 *[FONT=&quot]وخرج بكفالة عشرتلاف جنيه ... على ذمة أية بالظببببط ..؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى السُلطات كانت ( بتقلّبه ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كفالة وبعدها حِفظ تحقيقات ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيشي خيال يانااااااس ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كاتش هاتش فى الأزوزو .. كامنّنّة  
حِّب نادية وحِّب سوسو .. كامنّنّة*[/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]وخرج بكفالة عشرتلاف جنيه ... على ذمة أية بالظببببط ..؟!!!!!!*​​


يعنى كدة فلوسة هترجعلة ولا طارت[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الريس *​*[FONT=&quot]أعتذر لسيدة الكرم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ورا الريس أعتذر الجميع – مجلس نواب ورئيس وزرا والحكومة ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكُل كليلة أعتذر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل كل دولى أعتذروا على حاجة محصلتش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يحكم مصر ..مجموعة من البُلهاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل دة :download::download: أتحبس لية ؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وخرج بكفالة عشرتلاف جنيه ... على ذمة أية بالظببببط ..؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى السُلطات كانت ( بتقلّبه ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كفالة وبعدها حِفظ تحقيقات ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيشي خيال يانااااااس ...
> 
> ...



*شمتان فى السيسى ؟؟ :08:

شكلك شمتان 

اعترف​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى كدة فلوسة هترجعلة ولا طارت


 *[FONT=&quot]من حقه يطلب أسترداد الكفالة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يرجعوا له خمستلاف ..سبعتلاف .. هو وشطارته :smile01*​​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شمتان فى السيسى ؟؟ :08:
> شكلك شمتان
> اعترف​*


 *[FONT=&quot]يستاهل .. علشان يبطل يعمل فيها فريكيكو وأنه الضمانة الوحيدة  للأقباط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه من غيره الشعب المصري و " مصر " كلها هتضيع ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حفظ التحقيق ( بعد 8 شهور ) لا يعنى إلا حاجتين :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أ ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مافيش قضية من الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ب ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النيابة العامة متواطئة مع الجُناة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الحالة ( أ ) – يبقى الريس – رجل المخابرات السابق -  أكل ( البالوظة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ورا منه الحكومة ومجلس النواب (أكلوا بالوظة) من أيد واحدة عندها 80 سنة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الحالة ( ب ) النيابة بتقوله : ماتبقاش تتفزلك وتتدخل فى حاجة مش بتاعتك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]يستاهل .. علشان يبطل يعمل فيها فريكيكو*


هو اية وضعة دلوقت يا عوبد بعد ما الادراية العليا حكمت ان صنافير تبع شبرا وتيران بولا ق الدكرور هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (19 يناير 2017)

*سيدة الكرم تناشد السيسي للرجوع إلى بيتها بعد طردها*

 *



*



 *عرض الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي، فيديو لسعاد ثابت، صاحبة واقعة التجريد من  الملابس الشهيرة بسيدة الكرم، تشكو فيه إنها غير قادرة على الرجوع لبلدها  ومشردة، مناشدة الرئيس أن يقف بجانبها للحصول على حقها متابعة: "أنا  اتبهدلت وتم تعريتي وطردي من البلد".   وأضاف "الإبراشي"، خلال تقديمه  برنامج "العاشرة مساءٍ"، المذاع على قناة "دريم"، مساء الأربعاء، أن عدم  معاقبة المخطئين سيؤدي إلى انتشار الفتن الطائفية، متابعًا: "اللي هيولع  البلد إن في ست زي دي مش عارفة ترجع بيتها".*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من حقه يطلب أسترداد الكفالة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يرجعوا له خمستلاف ..سبعتلاف .. هو وشطارته :smile01*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يستاهل .. علشان يبطل يعمل فيها فريكيكو وأنه الضمانة الوحيدة  للأقباط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه من غيره الشعب المصري و " مصر " كلها هتضيع ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حفظ التحقيق ( بعد 8 شهور ) لا يعنى إلا حاجتين :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أ ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مافيش قضية من الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ب ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النيابة العامة متواطئة مع الجُناة
> 
> ...



*كنت بتحبه يا عبود 

إيه الل جرى ؟؟

كدة تشمت فى الحبيب (حبيب الملايين) ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت بتحبه يا عبود
> إيه الل جرى ؟؟
> كدة تشمت فى الحبيب (حبيب الملايين) ؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]هذه هى رسالة " سيدة الكرم " التى وجهتها للسيد الرئيس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجهت السيدة، خلال لقاء نقله برنامج "العاشرة مساءً" المذاع على فضائية "دريم"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة إلى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، قائلة: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"ليه اعتذرت لي وأنا ست أُميِّة غلبانة ما أعرفش أى حاجة.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أنت عندك جهاز مخابرات، ونقلولك كل المعلومات عن القضية، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كده طلعت واعتذرت لي".[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( :hlp:[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وتابعت بأن المتهمين الذين قاموا بالاعتداء عليها، طالبوا بالصلح معها؛ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها رفضت، مضيفًة: "مش هقبل الصلح غير لما يرجع لي حقي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرا من هنا

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]- حسب كلامها – تم عرض الصُلح عليها أثناء سير التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما رفضت – حسب كلامها أيضاً – تم تغيير ( شراء ) أقوال الشهود وباظت القضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
منعرفش الحقيقة عند مين وفين ... وأ[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]ة اللى حصل بالظبببط
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى نعرفه – حسب النيابات - أن الريس أعتذر لها على حاجة محصلتش [/FONT]*​  :t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2017)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 فبراير 2017)

* ننشر مذكرة طعن نقيب المحامين ضد حفظ قضية تعرية سيدة الكرم*

    منذ 39 ثانيه February 7, 2017, 4:39 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى









* سامح عاشور يقدم 11 دليل للالغاء الحفظ بالاقامة الدعوى الجنائية نقيب  المحامين ينتظر تحديد جلسة بغرفة المشورة لتقديم دلائل فتح القضية نادر  شكرى ننشر المذكرة الكاملة التى تقدم بها  سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، ورئيس  هيئة الدفاع عن سيدة الكرم سعاد ثابت عبد الله، بطعن لمحكمة جنايات  المنيا، على قرار نيابة أبوقرقاص بحفظ القضية رقم 23668 لسنة 2016 جنح  أبوقرقاص، والمتعلقة بتعريتها. وقال عاشور في مقدمة طعنه الواقعة قائلا:  «جريمة بشعة وقعت في قلب صعيد مصر، جريمة فاقت القتل والاغتيال من حيث  البشاعة والامتهان، جريمة هتك امرأة مصرية بأيدي رجال مصريين -هي السيدة  سعاد ثابت عبدالله -مسيحية-». وأردف: «اتهم ابنها في جريمة أخلاقية فأراد  المنتقم أن ينال من عرض الشيخة المسنة ذات العقد السابع من العمر، وظن  المنتقم أن في ذلك رجولة وفتوة -وظنه خاب فلا الرجولة ولا النخوة الصعيدية  تقبل الدنية، ولا الإسلام ولا المسيحية يقبلا العدوان على امرأة شابة أو  مسنة، طفلة كانت أو شيخا فكلاهما من معين واحد ورسالات سماوية متتالية  ومتكاملة تحرم العدوان والاستضعاف والسادية والاستخفاف على أي إنسان مهما  كان نوعه أو كانت ديانته».   وأكد نقيب المحامين، أن «الجريمة التي خطط  أصحابها لتقع كاملة مكتملة اجتمعت على صحتها أدلة ثبوت قطعية، وتحريات ضبط  تؤكد صحة الواقعة -شاهدة سترت جسم المجني عليها بثيابها وهي واقعة، وثبت  أركانها تحريات جهات أمنية عديدة وحملت إلى السيد رئيس الجمهورية - الذى  بادر بفضل مسئوليته وحكمته بالاعتذار لهذه الفاضلة، أم وأخت وابنه لكل  مصري».   وأضاف: «إلا أن النيابة بالمخالفة للثابت بالأوراق وإعراضا عن  صحيح القانون أصدرت قرارها بحفظ الدعوى الجنائية». وقدم عاشور 11 دليل فى  الواقعة تتعارض مع قرار الحفظ والتمس فى طعنه بالغاء الامل محل القرار  الصادر من النيابة العامة بالا وجة لاقامة الدعوى الجنائية واحالة المتهمين  الى المحاكمة الجنائية بمقتضى المادتين 40 و268 من قانون العقوبات لانهم  فى يوم 20 مايو 2016 المتهمين جميعا قاموا بهتك عرض المجنى عليها بالقوة  والتهديد بأن قاموا بتمزيق ملابسها وكشف عوراتها وتعريتها أمام منزلها على  النحو المبين بالاوراق.

















هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## Remark (16 فبراير 2017)

*قبول التظلم فى قضية "سيدة الكرم" وإحالة المتهمين للجنايات*

*قبول التظلم فى قضية "سيدة الكرم" وإحالة المتهمين للجنايات​المنيا : الأربعاء، 15 فبراير 2017

قررت غرفة المشورة بالدائرة الثالثة بمحكمة جنايات المنيا ، اليوم الأربعاء ، برئاسة المستشار طارق محمود وصفى، وعضوية المستشاريين، حسام أحمد عبد الفتاح، ومحمد صلاح موسى، إحالة المتهمين فى واقعة تجريد "سعاد ثابت عبد الله"، المجنى عليها فى أحداث فتنة قرية الكرم بمركز أبو قرقاص، للمحاكمة العاجلة أمام الجنايات.

كما قضت قبول التظلم المقدم شكلاً بإعادة محاكمة المتهمين "إسحاق. أ" ونجليه بإعادة التحقيق معهم فى واقعتى هتك العرض واستعراض القوة.

المصدر : "اليوم السابـع"
*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 فبراير 2017)

*تعليق سيدة «الكرم» بعد إعادة فتح قضيتها*​ 
[YOUTUBE]azaVH4JyYKM[/YOUTUBE]

​*أبدت السيدة سعاد ثابت، المعروفة  إعلاميًا بـ «سيدة الكرم» ، سعادتها بإعادة فتح قضيتها، قائلة: "فرحت لأنني  شعرت أن حقي سيعود لي، وأن هناك من يبحث عنه".
وأضافت «ثابت»، في تصريحات لبرنامج «هنا العاصمة»، المذاع على فضائية «سي  بي سي»، أنها فقدت الأمل عند سماعها بحفظ القضية وإغلاقها، وظنت أن حقها قد  ضاع، مؤكدة أنها فوجئت بـ"أصحاب الضمير" الذين يبحثون عن حقها بعد تعرضها  للظلم.
وأوضحت أنها "لم تستطع النوم منذ وقوع الحادثة لأنها تعرضت للظلم"،  بالإضافة إلى عدم تمكنها من العودة إلى بيتها، مشيرة إلى شعورها بالإنصاف  عند فتح القضية مجددًا.
وقدمت الشكر للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، الذي اعتذر لها عقب الحادثة، موضحة أن قوات من الجيش عملت على إصلاح منزلها لمدة 33 يومًا.
وكانت غرفة المشورة بالدائرة الثالثة بمحكمة جنايات المنيا، قد قررت  الأربعاء الماضي، إحالة المتهمين في واقعة تجريد السيدة سعاد ثابت، من  ملابسها في أحداث قرية الكرم بمركز أبو قرقاص، للمحاكمة العاجلة أمام  الجنايات.
وتعود الواقعة إلى شهر يوليو الماضي، حيث شهدت محافظة المنيا واقعة تعرية  وتجريد سيدة مصرية مسيحية تجاوزت 70عامًا من ملابسها، بقرية الكرم مركز  سمالوط بمحافظة المنيا.
 *


----------

